# لاهوت ولا ناسوت



## Fonzy (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في عندي سؤال بارك الله فيكم 

كما علمتونا وقلتو لنا ان الله بكلمته تجسد 

اصبح لاهوت وناسوت ....صح 

يعني يسوع لاهوت وناسوت 

طيب سؤالي متى ينفصل الاهوت عن الناسوت 

سؤال صغير وبسيط 

او خلينا نتكلم بزمن الماضي متى انفصل الاهوت عن الناسوت 



والشيء الاخر قبل التجسد 
ماذا كان الله هل كان لاهوت وناسوت
او لاهوت 
ام ناسوت 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 مارس 2007)

*
ساجبيك بالمختصر المفيد .... 

لم ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت و لا لحظة و لا رمشة عين منذ ان تجسد الكلمة في ملئ الزمان من السيدة العذراء 

فالسيد المسيح له المجد هو واحد لكن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت كاتحاد الحديد بالنار ........ 

و الكلمة قبل التجسد كان له طبيعة لاهوتية فقط و تجسد اخذا طبيعة انسانية كاملة. و اتحاد الطبيعيتين بلا امتزاج او بلبلة او اي تغيير اذ كل طبيعة لا تؤثر على الاخرى *


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي *Fonzy


Fonzy قال:


> كما علمتونا وقلتو لنا ان الله بكلمته تجسد
> 
> اصبح لاهوت وناسوت ....صح
> 
> يعني يسوع لاهوت وناسوت


 
*أخي
**الي حد ما فهمك صحيح بما أنك لا تؤمن به*
* لأن هذه الأمور تأخذ بالإيمان قبل أي شئ
*​
*ولنكمل
*


Fonzy قال:


> طيب سؤالي متى ينفصل الاهوت عن الناسوت
> سؤال صغير وبسيط
> او خلينا نتكلم بزمن الماضي متى انفصل الاهوت عن الناسوت


*
**
**هذا ليس بسؤال صغير أو بسيط*​*فأنت تتكلم عن*
*شخص السيد المسيح **"الله الظاهر في الجسد"*​*تتكلم عن*
*الله ذاته*​*
**ولنعود للسؤال

**الاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت مطلقاً طوال فترة التجسد

*
*وكما نقول في القداس الإلهي*

*لاهوته لم ينفصل عن لاهوته لحظة واحد ولا طرفة عين*​
فالاهوت منذ أن تجسد في شخص السيد المسيح وتأنس من السيدة العذراء مريم

لن ينفصل عن الناسوت لحظة واحدة

*وحتي وهو في القبر

*​


Fonzy قال:


> والشيء الاخر قبل التجسد
> ماذا كان الله هل كان لاهوت وناسوت
> او لاهوت
> ام ناسوت



*من المستحيل أن يكون ناسوت*
*فالناسوت لم يكن موجوداً قبل التجسد لأن الناسوت هذا جسد بشري بدون زرع بشر أخذ من السيدة العذراء مريم *​*
**أما قبل ذالك

**كان الله في هيئته التي أعلن لنا عنها وهي*

*النار الأكلة** "الاهوت"*


* وليكون بركة* ​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## قمر الزمان (20 مارس 2007)

sبحان الله انت بتمسح المشاركات لية
هو دة بردو العدل
بالله عليك مسحت لية 
عشان مش عارف ترد
ان لله وان الية راجعون ربنا يهدى


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2007)

*صدقيني هذا هو العدل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي قمر الزمان*



قمر الزمان قال:


> sبحان الله انت بتمسح المشاركات لية
> هو دة بردو العدل
> بالله عليك مسحت لية
> عشان مش عارف ترد
> ان لله وان الية راجعون ربنا يهدى



*صدقيني هذا ليس له دخل بالعدل *
*وصدقيني ما كتبتيه ليس بالشئ المعضل والصعب كي أرد عليه وأفنده لأنه ضحل .."سامحيني"*

*ولكن قد نبهناكي سابقاً أكتبي ما شئتي وفي موضوع خاص بكي*
*لأننا هنا نرحب بأي أسئلة موجهة للمسيحية وبنعمة الله سنجيب*

*ولكن لتسألي في سؤال خاص لنستطيع أن نجيبك بحسب عقليتك ومخيلتك*
*فهنا الأخ سأل ونحن أجبناه فليس من شأنك أن تتدخلي فهو له الحق *
*أن يكمل أو لا*
*أوك*​*أسألي ولكن ....*​*سؤال واحد وعندما ننتهي منه فلتكمي ما تريدينه  أوك*

*ولا هنعمل زي المخطوطة ال جبتيها بالكبي والبست *
*ويا خسارة مردتيش علينا علي استفسارتنا*
*فنسيتي الموضوع كله ......... وأه غلطة وعدت وخلاص*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## يحيى حسين (22 مارس 2007)

يا سيد twin  هذا ليس حوار ثنائي حتى تقول ما قلته فهنا جميعنا يحق لنا السؤال عن الموضوع
و هذا حوار مفتوح
و اريد ان اسالك هل الله الذي تقولون عنه هذا الكلام قد تعذب ؟
و كيف يرضى الله الخالق ان يعذبه عبيده ؟  
سبحان الله عما تصفون.


----------



## kimo14th (22 مارس 2007)

*اخ يحيى , الاخ fonzy  جاى يسال للمعرفه *

*فاخونا توين 
**مش عايز يشتت تفكيره بحاجات تانيه *​
*افتح موضوع جديد لو عايز تتناقش .. اظن مش صعبه *

*______________________________*

*وعن سؤالك , *​*
فاللاهوت لا يتعرض لاى شىء يتعرض له الناسوت .. لانه الله وحاشا له ان يعذب او يعلق *​


----------



## Twin (22 مارس 2007)

*ليس لك دخل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي يحيي حسين

*


			
				يحيى حسين;242978 قال:
			
		

> يا سيد twin  هذا ليس حوار ثنائي حتى تقول ما قلته فهنا جميعنا يحق لنا السؤال عن الموضوع
> و هذا حوار مفتوح



*أخي هذا من حقك أن تتواصل معنا ولكن في سياق الموضوع*
*ولكن ليس لك الحق أن تشتت الموضوع *
*أو تقول لي ما عليا فعله **أوك*

*فأنت لاتعرف ما قاله قمر الزمان كي تحكم*

*وياليتك تكون في سياق الموضوع  فقط*​*
*


			
				يحيى حسين;242978 قال:
			
		

> ]
> و اريد ان اسالك هل الله الذي تقولون عنه هذا الكلام قد تعذب ؟
> و كيف يرضى الله الخالق ان يعذبه عبيده ؟
> سبحان الله عما تصفون.



*هذا السؤال ليس في سياق الموضوع*
*فالأخ *Fonzy
*سأل عن الناسوت والاهوت*
*وليس العذاب والآلام   ..... ماشي

*​


			
				يحيى حسين;242978 قال:
			
		

> سبحان الله عما تصفون.



*ليس لك دخل فيما نصف به الله*

*ياليتك تسأل فقط أو تسكت 

*
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Fonzy (22 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
آسف للتأخير ولكن واجهتني شوية مشاكل 

ارجو من الاخوة المسلمين والمسيحية ان نضل في موضوع واحد 
حتى تستفيد 

_____________________

طيب شكرا على اجابتكم 
ولكن المعلومه جديده علي عشان كده عايز استفسر 
ممكن
؟؟!؟

يعني هوا تجسد ولم ينفصل ابدا 
لا على الصليب 
ولا عند صعوده الي يوم القيامه 

ولا في اي مرحله 

وهل يوم الدينونه سوف نراه في هذا الشكل الذي كان عليه في الارض (الله) هوا هوا 


وشكرا *


----------



## Fonzy (22 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
آسف للتأخير ولكن واجهتني شوية مشاكل 

ارجو من الاخوة المسلمين والمسيحية ان نضل في موضوع واحد 
حتى تستفيد 

_____________________

طيب شكرا على اجابتكم 
ولكن المعلومه جديده علي عشان كده عايز استفسر 
ممكن
؟؟!؟

يعني هوا تجسد ولم ينفصل ابدا 
لا على الصليب 
ولا عند صعوده الي يوم القيامه 

ولا في اي مرحله 

وهل يوم الدينونه سوف نراه في هذا الشكل الذي كان عليه في الارض (الله) هوا هوا 


وشكرا *


----------



## Fonzy (22 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
آسف للتأخير ولكن واجهتني شوية مشاكل 

ارجو من الاخوة المسلمين والمسيحية ان نضل في موضوع واحد 
حتى تستفيد 

_____________________

طيب شكرا على اجابتكم 
ولكن المعلومه جديده علي عشان كده عايز استفسر 
ممكن
؟؟!؟

يعني هوا تجسد ولم ينفصل ابدا 
لا على الصليب 
ولا عند صعوده الي يوم القيامه 

ولا في اي مرحله 

وهل يوم الدينونه سوف نراه في هذا الشكل الذي كان عليه في الارض (الله) هوا هوا 


وشكرا *


----------



## steven gerrard (22 مارس 2007)

Fonzy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> آسف للتأخير ولكن واجهتني شوية مشاكل
> 
> ارجو من الاخوة المسلمين والمسيحية ان نضل في موضوع واحد
> ...




مالوش لازمه عزيزى فونزى تكرار المداخله اكثر من مره

الاجابه هى

*لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين*

سوف نراه يوم الدينونه بالشكل الذى كان عليه على الارض ولكن فى مجده وبهائه

سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 مارس 2007)

*سوف نراه بجسده الممجد الذي قام به من بين الاموات. *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 مارس 2007)

((سبحان من يدرك الابصار و لا تدركه الابصار )) اما بعد :السلام على الجميع و رحمة الله و بركاته و هدانا الله و اياكم الى كل ما هو خير. و احب ان احيي جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع و بالاخص الاخ فونزي. اما انا فلدي سؤال في هذا الموضوع , انتم احبتي في الانسانيه تقولون ان يسوع اله كامل و انسان كامل و تقولون ان اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت و بما ان الناسوت هو الجهه او الناحيه (الانسانيه) ليسوع فلابد ان تكون محدوده فهل معنى هذه ان يسوع كان كاملا و ناقصا (محدودا و غير محدود) في وقت واحد ؟؟؟ اي انه كان لامحدود لاهوتيا و محدود و ناقص ناسوتيا في نفس الوقت؟؟؟ و دمتم سالمين و الحمد لله ارحم الراحمين.


----------



## Twin (27 مارس 2007)

*لا مجال للمقارنة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي Asheq Al-Haqq*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> اما انا فلدي سؤال في هذا الموضوع , انتم احبتي في الانسانيه تقولون ان يسوع اله كامل و انسان كامل و تقولون ان اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت و بما ان الناسوت هو الجهه او الناحيه (الانسانيه) ليسوع فلابد ان تكون محدوده فهل معنى هذه ان يسوع كان كاملا و ناقصا (محدودا و غير محدود) في وقت واحد ؟؟؟ اي انه كان لامحدود لاهوتيا و محدود و ناقص ناسوتيا في نفس الوقت؟؟؟ و دمتم سالمين و الحمد لله ارحم الراحمين.


 
*أولاً*​*مرحباً بك معنا*​*ثانياً*​*ماقلته بعيداً تماماً عن الصواب*
*لأننا لانقارن حاله السيد المسيح اللاهوتيه بالناسوتيه ... *
*فلامجال للمقارنة*​ 
*فالاهوت لامحدود بصفته الذاتيه وهذا أمر معروف*
*أما الناسوت فبالاهوت صار له نفس الامحدودية *
*لأن الاهوت والناسوت أتحدا في شخص السيد المسيح له المجد*
*فلامجال للتفرقة بينهم مطلقاً*​ 
*وأضيف للتوضيح*​*أنت تعلم أن الكمال والقداسة لله وحده *
*وهذا هو الكمال المطلق والقداسة المطلقة*
*والإنسان له أيضاً الكمال والقداسة ولكن كمال نسبي وقداسه نسبياً*
*"كونوا كاملين وكونوا قديسين"*​ 
*وبهذا أنستطيع أن نقارن .... بالطبع لا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 مارس 2007)

نعم نعم كما قلت يا اخ (توين) و معنى كلامك هو انه قد حصل (اتحاد) بين (المحدود النسبي) و بين (اللامحدود المطلق) في شخص السيد المسيح (ع) و ايضا لا مجال في التفرقه و لكن هل شخص المسيح(ع) كان محدودا او لامحدود عندما حصل (الاتحاد)؟ و سؤال اخر احبتي و انا لا اقصد منه الاهانه لدينكم او مشاعركم احبتي ونحن اخوه : السؤال:لماذا ظهر يسوع عى شكل ذكر و ليس انثى ؟ و لماذا كان ذو بشره بيضاء و لم يكن ذوبشره سمراء (افريقيه) ؟ اوليس من الممكن ان الشيطان اللعين الذي هو عدونا جميعا ان يوسوس في عقل الافريقي ذو البشره السمراء و يوهمه ان الله عنصري مثلا ...حاشا لله سبحانه. و دمتم في رعاية الخالق.


----------



## Twin (27 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي *شAsheq Al-Haqq



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> نعم نعم كما قلت يا اخ (توين) و معنى كلامك هو انه قد حصل (اتحاد) بين (المحدود النسبي) و بين (اللامحدود المطلق) في شخص السيد المسيح (ع) و ايضا لا مجال في التفرقه و لكن هل شخص المسيح(ع) كان محدودا او لامحدود عندما حصل (الاتحاد)؟



* أخي **أريد أن أوضح لك
*​*أن الأتحاد حدث منذ أن أختار الله أن يتجسد **ويتأنس
 في شخص السيد المسيح له المجد*
*وب أتحاد الاهوت بالناسوت لم يعد هناك مجال للمقارنة بين صفات الاهوت والناسوت
** فالأثنين صار واحد 
ولكن لكل واحد منهم "لاهوت وناسوت" خصائصه*
*ولكن الأثنين خرجا من نطاق الفرديه** ودخلا نطاق الأتحاد*
*فلن نستطيع أن نقول هذا محدود وذاك لا ........ أوك*​



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> و سؤال اخر احبتي و انا لا اقصد منه الاهانه لدينكم او مشاعركم احبتي ونحن اخوه : السؤال:لماذا ظهر يسوع عى شكل ذكر و ليس انثى ؟



*هذا السؤال*
*لا يعتبر أهانة ولكني ..أعتبرته هفوة منك .. **مع أحترامي لشخصك*
*لأنه لا يمكن أن يندرج تحت بند السؤال ...ولماذا ؟*
*لأن الله لايتحدد بنوع أو جنس*
*ونحن عندما نقول أن السيد المسيح له المجد هو *
*الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*لا نقصد تحديده بنوع أو جنس*​*عامة** نعود للسؤال
**وهولماذا لم يظهر يسوع المسيح علي شكل أنثي ؟*​*أقول لك
**وبعيداً عن النبوات الكثيرة التي تثبت ظهوره في شكل ذكر*

*وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ.
**وبعيداً عن أول نبوه في الكتاب المقدس*

*وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. *
*هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَه*​ *أقول
**أنه ينبغي أن يأتي المسيح له المجد في شكل ذكر *
*لأن الجنس البشري ككل أصله رجل وهو أدم*
*فالمرأه خرجت من الرجل ولهذا سميت مرأة*

*فَأَوْقَعَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ سُبَاتاً عَلَى آدَمَ فَنَامَ فَأَخَذَ وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَضْلاَعِهِ وَمَلَأَ مَكَانَهَا لَحْماً. 22وَبَنَى الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ الضِّلْعَ الَّتِي أَخَذَهَا مِنْ آدَمَ امْرَأَةً وَأَحْضَرَهَا إِلَى آدَمَ. 23فَقَالَ آدَمُ: هَذِهِ الْآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. 
هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ أُخِذَتْ*​*الأصل كان رجل
**وبما أن هذا هو أدم القديم الذي هو أصل الخليقة
فأدم الجديد "**السيد المسيح**" هو أصل الخليقة الجديدة أيضاً
*​


Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> و لماذا كان ذو بشره بيضاء و لم يكن ذوبشره سمراء (افريقيه) ؟


 *ببساطة لأن **السيد المسيح** من أصل يهودي*
*فهو يهودي من الختان ومن نسل أبراهيم*
*وبالتالي سيأخذ لو البشرة القمحوية كأهله وأصله*
*فهو نسل المرأة "**السيدة العذراء **" فهي يهودية وذو بشرة قمحوية*​


Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> اوليس من الممكن ان الشيطان اللعين الذي هو عدونا جميعا ان يوسوس في عقل الافريقي ذو البشره السمراء و يوهمه ان الله عنصري مثلا ...حاشا لله سبحانه. و دمتم في رعاية الخالق.



*دعه يوسوس ولاتقلق*
*فالله موجود *
*وهو له بالمرصاد*


*وليكون بركة

**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الرد حبيبي (توين) : انت قلت في ردك على اول سؤال(وب أتحاد الاهوت بالناسوت لم يعد هناك مجال للمقارنة بين صفات الاهوت والناسوت)),اقول كيف لا يوجد مجال للمقارنه بين صفات اللاهوت و الناسوت؟؟؟ ان صفتين من صفات الناسوت هو انه مرئي و ملموس و عكس هاتين الصفتين عند اللاهوت(غيرمرئي و غير ملموس) فكيف لا يمكن المقارنه بين المرئي و الغيرمرئي او بين الملموس و غير الملموس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.و قلت في ردك على السؤال الثاني((لأن الله لايتحدد بنوع أو جنس
ونحن عندما نقول أن السيد المسيح له المجد هو 
الله الظاهر في الجسد
لا نقصد تحديده بنوع أو جنس)) و ناقضت نفسك وقلت ((وبعيداً عن النبوات الكثيرة التي تثبت ظهوره في شكل ذكر)) فلا يمنع ان يقال ان السيد المسيح(ع) هو الله الظاهر في (جسد الذكر) فله شكل الذكر و له صفات الذكر مثل اللحيه و الصوت الذكري و....فكيف يمكن ان يتجسد الله الذي خلق الذكر في هيئة ذكر و بماذا يتميز الذكور على الاناث من الناحيه الانسانيه؟؟؟؟؟؟.و قلت في الرد على السؤال الثالث (ببساطة لأن السيد المسيح من أصل يهودي)),,و انتم تقولون احبتي ان السيد المسيح(ع) هو الله لانه كلمه الله الذي من عقله سبحانه فهل كان الله جل و علا من اصل يهودي؟؟؟؟؟و قلت في ردك على السؤال الاخير (دعه يوسوس ولاتقلق
فالله موجود 
وهو له بالمرصاد)) ,,, كلام جميل جدا عزيزي و نعم باالله الرحيم الكريم و لكن هل يتساير و يتماشى هذا الشيء مع عدل الله المطق؟؟؟..          و دمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 مارس 2007)

اعتذر على الوجوه التعبيريه في ردي لانها غير مقصوده و ارجو حذفها

***********************
*ولايهمك تم التعامل* *............................."المشرف"*


----------



## kimo14th (27 مارس 2007)

Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> شكرا على الرد حبيبي (توين) : انت قلت في ردك على اول سؤال(وب أتحاد الاهوت بالناسوت لم يعد هناك مجال للمقارنة بين صفات الاهوت والناسوت)),اقول كيف لا يوجد مجال للمقارنه بين صفات اللاهوت و الناسوت؟؟؟ ان صفتين من صفات الناسوت هو انه مرئي و ملموس و عكس هاتين الصفتين عند اللاهوت(غيرمرئي و غير ملموس) فكيف لا يمكن المقارنه بين المرئي و الغيرمرئي او بين الملموس و غير الملموس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.و قلت في ردك على السؤال الثاني((لأن الله لايتحدد بنوع أو جنس
> ونحن عندما نقول أن السيد المسيح له المجد هو
> الله الظاهر في الجسد
> لا نقصد تحديده بنوع أو جنس)) و ناقضت نفسك وقلت ((وبعيداً عن النبوات الكثيرة التي تثبت ظهوره في شكل ذكر)) فلا يمنع ان يقال ان السيد المسيح(ع) هو الله الظاهر في (جسد الذكر) فله شكل الذكر و له صفات الذكر مثل اللحيه و الصوت الذكري و....فكيف يمكن ان يتجسد الله الذي خلق الذكر في هيئة ذكر و بماذا يتميز الذكور على الاناث من الناحيه الانسانيه؟؟؟؟؟؟.و قلت في الرد على السؤال الثالث (ببساطة لأن السيد المسيح من أصل يهودي)),,و انتم تقولون احبتي ان السيد المسيح(ع) هو الله لانه كلمه الله الذي من عقله سبحانه فهل كان الله جل و علا من اصل يهودي؟؟؟؟؟و قلت في ردك على السؤال الاخير (دعه يوسوس ولاتقلق
> ...



*بعد اذن اخى توين *

*عزيزى عاشق الحق باتحاد اللاهوت مع الناسوت دفع للناسوت كل سلطان على السماء والارض*

*مت 28:18  فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.*

*اما كون الناسوت مرئى وللاهوت لايرى فلا اشكال فيه ...*

*- ثانيا لاتعارض بين ماقاله اخى توين حيث ذكر ان اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت لا يقصد تحديد اى جنس *
*وان كان تم تحديده حيث ان المخلص من نسل داوود ............... بالاضافه الى ان كل الانبياء ذكور *

*ومن ينتظره اليهود هو ذكر من نسل داوود ... وكما ذكر اخى توين اصل البشر ذكر هو ادم *

*- ثالثا المسيح اصله يهودى بالجسد وليس اللاهوت يااخى عاشق *
​


----------



## Fadie (28 مارس 2007)

> اقول كيف لا يوجد مجال للمقارنه بين صفات اللاهوت و الناسوت؟؟؟ ان صفتين من صفات الناسوت هو انه مرئي و ملموس و عكس هاتين الصفتين عند اللاهوت(غيرمرئي و غير ملموس) فكيف لا يمكن المقارنه بين المرئي و الغيرمرئي او بين الملموس و غير الملموس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*نتكلم عن الشخصية و ليس الطبيعة يا زميل*



> فلا يمنع ان يقال ان السيد المسيح(ع) هو الله الظاهر في (جسد الذكر) فله شكل الذكر و له صفات الذكر مثل اللحيه و الصوت الذكري و....فكيف يمكن ان يتجسد الله الذي خلق الذكر في هيئة ذكر و بماذا يتميز الذكور على الاناث من الناحيه الانسانيه؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
و لماذا لم يرسل ألهك أنبياء اناث؟؟؟

لما لم يجعل نبيه الخاتم أنثى؟



> و قلت في الرد على السؤال الثالث (ببساطة لأن السيد المسيح من أصل يهودي)),,و انتم تقولون احبتي ان السيد المسيح(ع) هو الله لانه كلمه الله الذي من عقله سبحانه فهل كان الله جل و علا من اصل يهودي؟؟؟؟؟و


 
بالجسد يا باشمهندش

رو 9:5 ولهم (اى اليهود) الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 مارس 2007)

اولا:مشكورين احبتي (كيمو) و (فادي) على ردودكم......كانت احدى اسئلتي من الاخ(توين) هياوليس من الممكن ان الشيطان اللعين الذي هو عدونا جميعا ان يوسوس في عقل الافريقي ذو البشره السمراء و يوهمه ان الله عنصري مثلا ...حاشا لله سبحانه.) فقال(دعه يوسوس ولاتقلق
فالله موجود 
وهو له بالمرصاد) و رديت عليه انا و قلت (كلام جميل جدا عزيزي و نعم باالله الرحيم الكريم و لكن هل يتساير و يتماشى هذا الشيء مع عدل الله المطق؟؟؟)و لم يرد احد على السؤال الاخير..!!و قال الاخ كيمو :{اما كون الناسوت مرئى وللاهوت لايرى فلا اشكال فيه ...} و ارجو التوضيح , لا اشكال فيه من اي ناحيه , فمعنى الكلام انه لا اشكال بان يصبح الله الكامل الازلي الابدي الذي لا يحيط به شيء و هو يحيط بكل شيء و هو الذى لاحدود لكماله , ان يصبح مرئي و تراه الابصار المحدوده و ان ينزل سبحانه و تعالى من مقامه اللامحدود و (يتحد) مع المحدود لكي يفدينا سبحانه و هو قادر ان يغفر جميع الذنوب دون ان يعارض و يعادي كماله الغير محدود باتحاده مع الناسوت فان لم يكن هذا هو المعنى فنبهوني احبتي..!!و اما ردي على اخي (فادي)-- قلت في ردك على سؤالي :{نتكلم عن الشخصية و ليس الطبيعة يا زميل}...فهل تعني (بالشخصيه), شخصيه(اللاهوت و الناسوت)ام (الصفات)الشخصيه لللاهوت و للناسوت؟؟؟ ان كنت تعني الشخصيه , فشخصية اللاهوت الهيه و شخصية الناسوت انسانيه فلفرق بين الاثنين هو فرق الابيض و الاسود, و ان كنت تعني بالصفات الشخصيه فصفات اللاهوت الشخصيه لامحدوده و صفات الناسوت الشخصيه محدوده فهل يتساويان ؟؟؟و قلت ايضا في ردك :{و لماذا لم يرسل ألهك أنبياء اناث؟؟؟

لما لم يجعل نبيه الخاتم أنثى؟}, و اقول : هناك فرق شاسع بين ان (يرسل) الله انبياء ذكور و بين ان (يتجسد) الله في صورة ذكر ... و على فكره (الهي هو الهك و اله الجميع ) و لا داعي لهذه الالفاظ يا اخي...
و قلت في اخر ردك :{بالجسد يا باشمهندش} ... نعم نعم كما تقول يا اخي فادي فان (جسد الله) سبحانه اصله يهودي  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و دمتم سالمين و بعيدين عن كل مكروه


----------



## Fadie (28 مارس 2007)

> (كلام جميل جدا عزيزي و نعم باالله الرحيم الكريم و لكن هل يتساير و يتماشى هذا الشيء مع عدل الله المطق؟؟؟)و لم يرد احد على السؤال الاخير..!!


 
*رو 11:33 يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه.ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء.*



> و ارجو التوضيح , لا اشكال فيه من اي ناحيه , فمعنى الكلام انه لا اشكال بان يصبح الله الكامل الازلي الابدي الذي لا يحيط به شيء و هو يحيط بكل شيء و هو الذى لاحدود لكماله , ان يصبح مرئي و تراه الابصار المحدوده و ان ينزل سبحانه و تعالى من مقامه اللامحدود و (يتحد) مع المحدود لكي يفدينا سبحانه و هو قادر ان يغفر جميع الذنوب دون ان يعارض و يعادي كماله الغير محدود باتحاده مع الناسوت فان لم يكن هذا هو المعنى فنبهوني احبتي..!!


 
ايه اللى تاعبك يعنى فى الموضوع؟؟؟

من قال ان كمال الله تأثر - حاشا له - بالتجسد؟؟؟



> فهل تعني (بالشخصيه), شخصيه(اللاهوت و الناسوت)ام (الصفات)الشخصيه لللاهوت و للناسوت؟؟؟


 
لا يوجد شىء اسمه شخصية اللاهوت و الناسوت هى شخصية واحدة و هى المقصودة...و بلاش فلسفة



> ان كنت تعني الشخصيه , فشخصية اللاهوت الهيه و شخصية الناسوت انسانيه فلفرق بين الاثنين هو فرق الابيض و الاسود, و ان كنت تعني بالصفات الشخصيه فصفات اللاهوت الشخصيه لامحدوده و صفات الناسوت الشخصيه محدوده فهل يتساويان ؟؟؟


 
جميل...من قال ان الناسوت كان له شخصية؟؟؟

منتظر الدليل



> و اقول : هناك فرق شاسع بين ان (يرسل) الله انبياء ذكور و بين ان (يتجسد) الله في صورة ذكر


 
ايه الفرق الشاسع دة بقى ان شاء الله؟؟؟

لماذا لم يرسل ألهك خاتم انبياءه أنثى؟؟؟هل انت تستطيع ان تفهم حكمة الله التى لم يعلنها؟

ان كان لا فماذ هو هدف سؤالك اصلا؟؟؟فلسفة جدلية و خلاص؟؟؟؟



> و على فكره (الهي هو الهك و اله الجميع ) و لا داعي لهذه الالفاظ يا اخي...


 
لا الهك هو ليس ألهك فانا لا اعبد الله ألهك و انما ألهى هو يهوه القدير فأن كان ألهك هو يهوه يكون ألهك هو ألهى



> نعم نعم كما تقول يا اخي فادي فان (جسد الله) سبحانه اصله يهودي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
ان كان عاجب...


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 مارس 2007)

نعم نعم يا اخ (فادي) فان ادخل الله سبحانه و تعالى المؤمنون الجحيم (و العياذ باالله سبحانه) و ادخل الكافرون النعيم (حاشا لله سبحانه ) فهذا عدل ايضا و لا يجوز ان نقول لماذا و ايضا الله سبحانه وتعالى لا يستطيع ان يبين لنا ما هو العدل و ما هو الظلم فعلينا ان نؤمن و ننكر العقل و نسكت (سبحانك سبحانك سبحانك لا اله الا انت الحق الصدق العدل المبين)...و عذرا لك يا اخي (فادي) فانا لا اقصد اهانتك و تضل انت و غيرك اخوتي ...و ردك الثاني هو :{ايه اللى تاعبك يعنى فى الموضوع؟؟؟

من قال ان كمال الله تأثر - حاشا له - بالتجسد؟؟؟}---و اقول : سبحان الله ان يؤثر فيه اي شيء فهو الذي يؤثر و لا يتأثر...و اقول و افتح عقلك جيدا: هل من الحكمه و الكمال المطلق لله جل و علا ان يتحد مع شيء محدود (الناسوت)فقط لأنه يريد ان يفدينا (سبحانه ارواحنا فداه) و نراه (متجسدا) على صورتنا و هو يستطيع ان يفدينا بلمغفره الواسعه  دون  تجسد على (شكل مخلوق) و اتحاد مع (محدود) و هو القادر على كل شيء و (لا يفعل اي شيء يخالف كماله الازلي الابدي تبارك و تعالى) فارجو يا حبيبي يا (فادي) ان تشاور عقلك و الله يهديك الى كل ما هو خير لك دنيا و اخره...و قلت ايضافي ردك على سؤالي :{ايه الفرق الشاسع دة بقى ان شاء الله؟؟؟}... الفرق الشاسع هو بانه عندما يرسل الله سبحانه انبياء ذكور فهو اولا خالقهم (و لا يستوي الخالق و المخلوق) و ثانيا الصفات التي تتناسب مع (النبوه) متوفره في الذكور و هذا لا يعني انه هنالك فرق بين الذكر و الأنثى في الانسانيه او في الايمان و احد معاجز القرأن تؤكد هذا الشيء( فان في القرأن الكريم لفظ (الرجل) و لفظ (المرأه) ذكروا متساويين اي بلعدد : 24مره رجل و نفس الرقم المرأه)...و لكن عندما (يتجسد) الله سبحانه على هيئة ذكر فهو بذلك قد خالف لاحدودية كماله و اصبح على هيئه مخلوق ( و لا يتساوى الخالق و المخلوق)...و قلت : {لا الهك هو ليس ألهك فانا لا اعبد الله ألهك و انما ألهى هو يهوه القدير فأن كان ألهك هو يهوه يكون ألهك هو ألهى} ... ما فهمت قصدك وضح لو سمحت.....و اخر قولك في ردك علي :{ان كان عاجب...}...اشكرك على اعترافك .... ودمت انت و جميع احبتي في امان الله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

اين ردودك يا اخ فادي , فكما يقال [ السكوووت علامه الرضى]...!!!!!!


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*
بعد ان حاورك الاخوة الاعزاء و خصوصا الاخ العزيز فادي 

سأوضح بعض النقاط ....

اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت لا يؤثر ابدا على الوهيته بأي شكل من الاشكال 

افتح عقلك انت ؟؟ من هو الانسان ليجادل الله او ليدرك حكمته اللامتناهية ؟؟؟؟؟

الله الحي القدوس اتحد بالناسوت من دون امتزاج او اختلاط او بلبلة ليفدينا من الخطيئة 

منذ البداية صرح الله انه بسفك الدم تحصل المغفرة و لذلك تم قبول قبول تقدمة هابيل بالاضافة الى نيته الصافية في التقديم 

المهم ..... الخطيئة بالاساس هي موجهة ضد الله  اللا محدود لذلك يجب كون الذبيحة لا متناهية 

منذ زمن آدم كانت تقدم الذبائح الحيوانية على ايدي الانبياء و الاتقياء لله الواحد و اختار الله هارون و بنيه لسكون نسل كهنوتي يقدم الذبائح عن كل الشعب 

و لكن هذه الذبائح لم تكن الا مقدمة عن الذبيحة الحقيقية التي تمت على خشبة الصليب كفارة عن كل خطايانا .... فدماء الحيوانات لم تعط الخلاص بل كانت رمز 

و قد صرح الله انه لا يقبل محرقاتهم و ذبائحهم مرار و خصوصا في سفر نبوئة اشعياء لا فقط لكونهم لا يقدموها بشكل حقيقي فحسب.... 

و لكون الانبياء بشر اي أخطأوا لم يستطيعوا تقديم الذبيحة الكاملة 

فتم التجسد ليكون الكاهن و الذبيحة هو المسيح له المجد الذي اتم سر الفداء *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

نظرا لضيق وقتي الأن , ارجو ان تنتظر ردودي على كلامك لاحقا يا اخ ابن الشرق و لو اني كنت اود سماع قرأة الرد من الأخ فادي , لكن بما انك و فادي بنفس العقليه الدينيه فسأعتبر ردك بمثابة رده ........... و دمتم سامين


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

 عذرا على هذا اخطأ في ردي السابق [[اني كنت اود سماع قرأة الرد]] و كنت اقصد قرأة الرد و عذرا................ززززز


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*لا ادري ماذا تقصد بالعقلية الدينية ؟!! 

لكن بشكل عام انا لم ارد بشكل مباشر على اسئلتك 

لكني وضحت الكثير من النقاط او الخلفية للمواضيع التي طرحتها انت في اسئلتك......

و ننتظر ردك لنعطي الموضوع حقه 

و دمت *


----------



## steven gerrard (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

 لانهاء الموضوع ولتفهم معنى طبيعتين متحدتين بغير امتزاج

اليك مثال العليقه التى تحدث من خلالها الله لموسى النبى

العليقه( شجره ) *كانت مشتعله* ( كرمز لوجود الله اثناء حديثه مع موسى النبى)

ولكنها *لم تحترق* ( بعد انتهاء الحديث وذهاب النار الالهيه )

*شجره مشتعله ولم تحترق* هذا هو* اتحاد بدون امتزاج*

ارجو ان تكون فهمت


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

ردي على الاخوين الأعزاء (ابن الشرق و ستفن جيرارد)::::قال الأخ ابن الشرق:{اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت لا يؤثر ابدا على الوهيته بأي شكل من الاشكال}--- و اقول من المستحيل ان يؤثر اي شيء على الالوهيه و انا قد قلت ذلك سابقا, و لكن لكي تفهم ما ارمي اليه سأسألك سؤال : لو ان الله سبحانه و تعالى كذب(و العياذ بالله) او ظلم (حاشا لله تبارك و تعالى) فهل سيؤثر ذلك على الوهيته المقدسه؟؟؟؟؟؟و هل من الممكن ان يفعل الله سبحانه و جل و علا ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و قال:{افتح عقلك انت ؟؟ من هو الانسان ليجادل الله او ليدرك حكمته اللامتناهية ؟؟؟؟؟}---و اقول : لا الانسان و لا اي مخلوق يستطيع ان يجادل او ان يدرك حكمته المقدسه اللامتناهيه(التي لا تخالف كماله المطلق),و لكن هذا لا يعني ان الله الرحيم الكريم سبحانه الذي وهب للانسان العقل و التفكر و بين من فضله لهذا الانسان العاقل ما هو الفرق بين الحكمه و  ما هو ليس من الحكمه و بين له ما هو حق و صحيح و ما هو باطل و خطأ فما الفائده من العقل اذا, هذا لا يعني انه هو سبحانه سيخالف ما بينه هو من فضله لعقل الأنسان ان كان فعل حكيم ام غير ذلك(سبحانه الحق الصدق العدل المبين).....و قال اخي ابن الشرق :{لا ادري ماذا تقصد بالعقلية الدينية ؟!!}---اقول:العقليه الدينيه تقريبا بنفس معنى((النظره الى الحياة)) و العقائد العقليه الناتجه عن تلك النظره, و اقصد بكلامي انكم بنفس الاعتقادات الدينيه.......و اما ردي على الأخ جيرارد : قال:{شجره مشتعله ولم تحترق هذا هو اتحاد بدون امتزاج}---اقول بألمختصر المفيد:ان الشجره كانت مخلوقه محدوده و الشعله كذلك.....و لا يوجد شيء اسمه اتحاد بين محدود و لامحدود فيصبح بذالك المحدود لامحدودا او بلعكس...و الاتحاد هو:امتزاج طبيعتين لانتاج طبيعه واحده جديده. فينتج عن ذلك الامتزاج حالتين(1-اما ان ينتج عن الامتزاج طبيعه جديده ,مثلا:امتزاج الوان الاصفر و الازرق=الاخضر)__(2-و اما ان ينتج عن الامتزاج طبيعه جديده لكن لديها صفات شبيهه او صفات متقاسمه بلتساوي بين الطبيعتين الممتزجتين مثلا:اسود+ابيض=رمادي)..... و في كلا الحالتين يلزم محدودية الاطراف الممتزجه لانتاج الطبيعه الجديده من خلال الاتحاد و على هذا الاساس لا يوجد شيء اسمه اتحاد بين محدود و لا متناهي......و دمتم في كل خير


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*ردي عليك يا أخي عاشق الحق ....

انت تقول لو ان الله كذب او ظلم احدا ...... و هذا يتنافى مع طبيعة الله المنزهة عن الشر .... لكن اتحاد الله بالطبيعة الانسانية لا يتنافى مع طبيعة الله القادر على كل شيئ.....

لقد اعطانا الله العقل و هالايمان المسيحي ابدا لا يتنافى مع العقل الذي يسلم نفسه لحكمة الله الخالق... فالله اعطى العقل لكن الكثيرين جحدوا و ظنوا انهم علماء و حكماء في اعين انفسهم حتى وصلوا الى الالحاد.. 

فانت عندما تتكلم عن الاخضر و الاصفر  او الابيض و الاسود...... انت تتكلم عن الوان (من نفس الطبيعة). و هذا النوع هو اتحاد بالتمازج و التخالط. و يمكن ايضا اتحاد بدون تمازج في حالات خاصة .. و هذه ليست موضوعنا


اما اتحاد لاهوت المسيح بناسوته بلا اختلاط او تمازج او بلبلة .....

مثال مهم ... اتحاد النفس البشرية بالجسد ..... فالنفس البشرية تطلب ما لفوق و الجسد يطلب احتياجه الجسدي

فلا النفس تتغير طبيعتها و لا الجسد لان بعد الانفصال او الموت يعود الجسد الى التراب و تعود الروح الى بارئها. فلا تعود النفس تطلب ما كانت تطلبها اثناء حياة الانسان من اشتياق للمادة. و في القيامة العامة سترجع الارواح بأجساد المجد فلا تموت او تمرض ..........

و العليقة المحترقة بالنار المشتعلة غير المحترقة و ذلك لان نار اللاهوت غير المحدود التي ظهر لموسى النبي من خلال هذه العليقة التي مع ذلك لم تحترق..... *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

شكرا على ردك عزيزي ابن الشرق و سامحني على تأخيري في الرد نظرا لبعض الظروف الشخصيه.......انت قلت في ردك السابق::: 


> ردي عليك يا أخي عاشق الحق ....
> 
> انت تقول لو ان الله كذب او ظلم احدا ...... و هذا يتنافى مع طبيعة الله المنزهة عن الشر .... لكن اتحاد الله بالطبيعة الانسانية لا يتنافى مع طبيعة الله القادر على كل شيئ.....


الله سبحانه و تعالى منزه عن فعل كل قبيح و منزه ايضا عن فعل كل ما يتعارض و لا يتساير مع كماله,,, اعلم يا اخي: عندما نقول نحن ان الله جل في علاه , لا يظلم او لا يكذب او لا يفعل اي قبيح فهذا لا يعني انه لايستطيع او عاجز عن فعل القبيح,لأنه سبحانه على كل شيء قدير و لكنه سبحانه و تعالى لا يفعل الا ما هو متماشي و متناسب مع مقامه و كماله المطلق..., فهو سبحانه و العياذ به قادر على ان يكذب و يظلم و لكن مستحيل ان يظلم او يكذب(فتأمل),, و لو فعل سبحانه هذه الافعال القبيحه (سبحانه و تعالى) فلن تؤثر على كماله و مقامه و لكن كما قلت لك سابقا من المستحيل ان يفعلها لأنها لا تتناسب مع حكمته المطلقه و كماله المقدس فهو لا يحب الا الخير و لا يكره الا الشر.....و انا لم اقل ان الله لا يقدر ان يتحد مع الناسوت او ان الاتحاد سيؤثر عليه,( لا ابدا),, بل كان مفهوم كلامي هو ان اتحاد الله اللامحدود مع الناقص المحدود هو مثل فعل القبيح الذي لا يتناسب مع مقامه و كماله سبحانه و هو منزه بنسبة100%, عن فعل هذه الافعال بأدله عقليه و نقليه.....خلاصة الكلام: الله قادر على ان يتحد مع الناسوت(كما تقولون) مثلما قادر ايضا على فعل القبيح(العياذ بالله),و بنفس الوقت من المستحيل ان يتحد سبحانه مع الناسوت المحدود(كما تقولون)مثلما من المستحيل ايضا ان يفعل اي قبيح(سبحانه و تعالى), (بأدله عقليه و نقليه)........ و قلت ايضا::: 


> لقد اعطانا الله العقل و هالايمان المسيحي ابدا لا يتنافى مع العقل الذي يسلم نفسه لحكمة الله الخالق... فالله اعطى العقل لكن الكثيرين جحدوا و ظنوا انهم علماء و حكماء في اعين انفسهم حتى وصلوا الى الالحاد..


للتوضيح:سأسئلك سؤال و اجبني عليه بكل صراحه:::افرض على سبيل المثال انه كان مكتوب في كتابكم المقدس جمله او ايه و كان مفهومها هو ان,الواحد+واحد=صفر, و عقلك يقول لك ان الواحد+واحد=اثنان.!.!,فماذا ستفعل و من ستصدق , الكتاب ام عقلك؟؟؟...... و قلت في اخر الرد:::


> و العليقة المحترقة بالنار المشتعلة غير المحترقة و ذلك لان نار اللاهوت غير المحدود التي ظهر لموسى النبي من خلال هذه العليقة التي مع ذلك لم تحترق.....


سؤال:هل كانت نار اللاهوت ايضا غير محدودة مثل اللاهوت؟؟؟؟؟........... و دمتم في رعاية الواحد


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*ألا تعتقدون معي بأن مفهوم اللاهوت و الناسوت  و تجسد الإله(( تعالى اللهــ عن ذلك علواا كبيرا)))

بأنها منبثقة من فلسفة إغريقية بحتة مليئة بالتناقضات؟؟

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

لم لم تعلق على هذه الفقرة..... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



و فيها الاجابة على اسئلتك الجديدة !



ابن الشرق قال:


> *
> 
> اما اتحاد لاهوت المسيح بناسوته بلا اختلاط او تمازج او بلبلة .....
> 
> ...



و سأجيبك على كل تساؤلاتك 



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> شكرا على ردك عزيزي ابن الشرق و سامحني على تأخيري في الرد نظرا لبعض الظروف الشخصيه.......انت قلت في ردك السابق::: الله سبحانه و تعالى منزه عن فعل كل قبيح و منزه ايضا عن فعل كل ما يتعارض و لا يتساير مع كماله,,, اعلم يا اخي: عندما نقول نحن ان الله جل في علاه , لا يظلم او لا يكذب او لا يفعل اي قبيح فهذا لا يعني انه لايستطيع او عاجز عن فعل القبيح,لأنه سبحانه على كل شيء قدير و لكنه سبحانه و تعالى لا يفعل الا ما هو متماشي و متناسب مع مقامه و كماله المطلق..., فهو سبحانه و العياذ به قادر على ان يكذب و يظلم و لكن مستحيل ان يظلم او يكذب(فتأمل),, و لو فعل سبحانه هذه الافعال القبيحه (سبحانه و تعالى) فلن تؤثر على كماله و مقامه و لكن كما قلت لك سابقا من المستحيل ان يفعلها لأنها لا تتناسب مع حكمته المطلقه و كماله المقدس فهو لا يحب الا الخير و لا يكره الا الشر.....و انا لم اقل ان الله لا يقدر ان يتحد مع الناسوت او ان الاتحاد سيؤثر عليه,( لا ابدا),, بل كان مفهوم كلامي هو ان اتحاد الله (سبحانه و تعالى), (بأدله عقليه و نقليه)........ و قلت ايضا::: [اللامحدود مع الناقص المحدود هو مثل فعل القبيح الذي لا يتناسب مع مقامه و كماله سبحانه و هو منزه بنسبة100%, عن فعل هذه الافعال بأدله عقليه و نقليه.....خلاصة الكلام: الله قادر على ان يتحد مع الناسوت(كما تقولون) مثلما قادر ايضا على فعل القبيح(العياذ بالله),و بنفس الوقت من المستحيل ان يتحد سبحانه مع الناسوت المحدود(كما تقولون)مثلما من المستحيل ايضا ان يفعل اي قبيحSIZE="4"]للتوضيح:سأسئلك سؤال و اجبني عليه بكل صراحه:::افرض على سبيل المثال انه كان مكتوب في كتابكم المقدس جمله او ايه و كان مفهومها هو ان,الواحد+واحد=صفر, و عقلك يقول لك ان الواحد+واحد=اثنان.!.!,فماذا ستفعل و من ستصدق , الكتاب ام عقلك؟؟؟...... و قلت في اخر الرد:::[/SIZE]سؤال:هل كانت نار اللاهوت ايضا غير محدودة مثل اللاهوت؟؟؟؟؟........... و دمتم في رعاية الواحد




*
مرة تقول لا يليق الاتحاد بالناقص و مرة تقول ان الله قادر على فعل ما لا يليق .... حيرتنا معك يا رجل

من أنت لتقرر ما هو اللائق و غير اللائق بالله ؟؟؟ 

و على اي خلفية استندت في هذا؟ ؟؟؟ 

انت اعتمدت على الطريقة التي تربيت عليها في التفكير 

لماذا تعتبر  اذا الله قادر على التجسد انه قادر على فعل القبح -حاشـــــــــــــــــــا-  أي منطق هذا ؟؟؟ اذا فعل الله كذا يعني انه يفعل ذاك او سيقعل القبح -حاشا لله-

يعني انت تعتبر التجسد او الاتحاد بالطبيعة البشرية هو كالقبح ! 

هل الله يخلق شيئا قبيحا ؟
 ان هذا الجسد البشري مقدس لكن الخطيئة هي من شوهته

و الله الحي القدوس اتخذ طبيعة انسانية منزهة أي بدون خطيئة لذلك السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يخطئ قط 


هل انت بعقل الانسان الضئيل جدا تريد ادراك حكمة الله و علمه المسبق الكامل غير المتناهي ؟

الله الذي يعبده كل الامم منزه عن كل شيئ لانه كامل ..... 

افتح فكرك اكثر و ستجد الحق لانه بانغلاق الفكر 
الخلاصة ...... عقل الانسان لا يقدر ان يحاسب الله الذي خلقه على حكمته و افعاله لانه غير مدرك ببساطة شديدة

و كما يقول الوحي ....   "يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه.ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء" الرسالة الى رومية 11: 33.


اذا هو اعلن عن ذاته بتجسده من خلال كل البراهين لان حكمة هذا العالم جهالة لانها لم يستطع الانسان بكل الحكمة التي وصل اليها الوصول الى الله. 

فالايمان ليس مجرد اقوال نقولها و ندافع عنها بالعقل او ما قد اقتنعنا به من الصغر 

الايمان هو قوة شخصية و ممكن نقول هو نعمة من الله لاناس طلبوا منه الايمان

و كل من حاول التكذيب بكلام الله مثل الملحدين الذين ارادوا ايجاد اي خطأ في الكتاب المقدس او الوحي الالهي انتهى بهم اما مزقوا ابحاثهم او انتهت افكارهم بولادتها ميتة ! 

فاسئلك انا اذا اكتشفت في كتابكم القرآن خطأ علمي ..... ماذا ستفعل ؟؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *ألا تعتقدون معي بأن مفهوم اللاهوت و الناسوت  و تجسد الإله(( تعالى اللهــ عن ذلك علواا كبيرا)))
> 
> بأنها منبثقة من فلسفة إغريقية بحتة مليئة بالتناقضات؟؟
> 
> ...



*الا ترى معى يا اخت فراشة ان المواقع والكتب الاسلامية بتستخف بعقولكم عندما تقول لكم هذا الكلام؟
ثم ما هى تلك التناقضات المزعومة؟ فهذه رابع صفحة فى الحوار ولم نر اى تناقض فى عقيدة التجسد الالهى*


----------



## Christian Knight (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*مشكلتك يا اخ عاشق الحق انك تساوى التجسد بالفعل القبيح فى حين ان التجسد والفداء هما اعظم عملان قام بهما الله على الاطلاق للبشرية*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

شكرا على الرد اخواي (ابن الشرق و الفارس المسيحي) و اشكر ايضا اختي(فراشه المنتدى) على مشاركتها.......سأرد اولا على الأخ العزيز ابن الشرق:::اخي و عزيزي ابن الشرق , انت واحد من افضل من ناقشتهم في هذا المنتدى و لكن مع الأسف انك عندما اسئلك اسئله محدده و اطلب منك الجواب على الاسئله كي ابين لك ما ارمي اليه,ترد في اغلب الاحيان علي بسؤال اخر بدل الجواب و هكذا تشتت الهدف من سؤالي و انا اجهل السبب من هذا العمل منك.... و اما على ردك الأخير,قلت انت في بدايته:::


> لم لم تعلق على هذه الفقرة..... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 و اقول::: لو انك تقرأ ردودي جيدا لكي تعرف ما اقول فيها و تستوعب كلامي لما قلت هذا لي ,, و لكن مع ذلك سأرد عليك الأن::انت تقول-[[[اما اتحاد لاهوت المسيح بناسوته بلا اختلاط او تمازج او بلبلة .....

مثال مهم ... اتحاد النفس البشرية بالجسد ..... ]]] و اقول لك: كم مره قلت لك ان النفس او الروح البشريه و الجسد البشري كلهم محدودين و يجوز عليهم الاتحاد و التركيب و الخ..... و قلت انت بعد ذلك مباشرة-[[[..... ..... فالنفس البشرية تطلب ما لفوق و الجسد يطلب احتياجه الجسدي
]]]... و اطلب منك ان تركز على هذا الذي قلته انت-(((فالنفس البشرية تطلب ))) و (((الجسد يطلب احتياجه الجسدي)))__ ف(الطلب) هنا دليل واضح على ان النفس البشريه و الجسد ناقصين و محتاجين و هذا الكلام لا ينطبق على اللاهوت اللامحدود .!.!.... و قلت بعد ذلك-[[[فلا النفس تتغير طبيعتها و لا الجسد لان بعد الانفصال او الموت يعود الجسد الى التراب و تعود الروح الى بارئها. فلا تعود النفس تطلب ما كانت تطلبها اثناء حياة الانسان من اشتياق للمادة. و في القيامة العامة سترجع الارواح بأجساد المجد فلا تموت او تمرض ..........]]] و اقول:حتى في الجنه و النعيم( رزقنا الله و اياكم دخولها و جعلنا من اهلها بفضله و منته), الانسان هناك يأكل و يشرب و يتزوج و الخ... و طبعا هذه الاشياء موجوده في الدنيا ايضا و على هذا الاساس سيبقى الانسان محتاجا لله الى الابد.... و الأن سأرد على ردودك الأخرى...... انت قلت؛؛؛




> مرة تقول لا يليق الاتحاد بالناقص و مرة تقول ان الله قادر على فعل ما لا يليق .... حيرتنا معك يا رجل


متى قلت انا ان الناقص لا يليق له ان يتحد؟!؟!؟! بل على العكس تماما كان مفهوم كل ردودي السابقه هو انه الله (الكامل)لا يليق بكماله الاتحاد مع (الناقص), فلما هذا الافتراء الغير معهود منك يا ابن الشرق,.,.,.,..و لا زلت اقول ان الله قادر على فعل كل شيء و (هو القادر على كل شيء) و لكنه سبحانه(لا يفعل) الا ما هو يليق و متناسب مع مقامه المقدس, فمن (المستحيل) ان يكذب او يظلم او ان يفعل اي عمل قبيح مع قدرته على فعل هذه الافعال(ارجوك ركز و افهم الكلام و لا تخلط الامور).... و قلت ايضا:::


> من أنت لتقرر ما هو اللائق و غير اللائق بالله ؟؟؟
> 
> و على اي خلفية استندت في هذا؟ ؟؟؟


و انا قلت و اقول سأقول دائما ان: الله سبحانه هو الذي بين للانسان ما هو لائق بمقامه العالي المقدس و ما هو دون ذلك, فهو الذي اعطانا العقول و ارسل الينا الأنبياء لكي يهدونا بفضله الى الحق و الصواب و اعطانا ايضا الاراده و قدرة الاختيار لكي يميز منا المخطىء و المصيب و الكافر و الشاكر و المؤمن و الملحد و الخ....و الخلفيه التي استندت عليها هي نفس الخلفيه التي بينها الله تعالى من فضله بوسيلة انبيائه و اصفيائه و كتبه الذي انزلها على رسله و اخرهم محمد(ص) و من بعد محمد(ص) , أل محمد الاطهار الابرار الذين اذهب الله تعالى الرجس عنهم و طهرهم تطهيرا,للذين يريدون بصفاء نيه ان يتبعوا الحق و اليقين, خلفيتي هي القران المجيد الكريم الذي انزله الله تعالى على اشرف و اطهر البشر , هذا الكتاب الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه و لا من خلفه, هذا الكتاب الذي يأمرنا الله سبحانه فيه بلتعقل و التفكر و فتح عيون البصيره ..... فاذا قلت انا ان الصدق و العدل يليق بمقام الله المقدس و الكذب و الظلم لا يليق بذلك المقام العالي , فهل سأكون انا مخطئا؟!؟!؟!؟!.... و قلت انت::: 


> انت اعتمدت على الطريقة التي تربيت عليها في التفكير


 و اقول:ما ادراك انت, الله وحده يعلم بلظروف التي مررت فيها انا و كنت في فتره و العياذ و كل العياذ بالله شاكا بديني و لولا فضله و منته لما اصبحت على ما انا عليه الأن من الايمان به و افرض حتى لو اني تربيت على الطريقه التي تتكلم عنها , مادام هذه الطريقه صحيحه فما المانع؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!..... و انت قلت ايضا:::


> لماذا تعتبر اذا الله قادر على التجسد انه قادر على فعل القبح -حاشـــــــــــــــــــا- أي منطق هذا ؟؟؟ اذا فعل الله كذا يعني انه يفعل ذاك او سيقعل القبح -حاشا لله-


من قال اني اعتبر لو ان الله سبحانه تجسد فهو سيكذب او سيظلم, لما هذا الكلام و هذا الخلط و الافتراء؟؟؟ هذا ما قلته انا ::: 


> الله سبحانه و تعالى منزه عن فعل كل قبيح و منزه ايضا عن فعل كل ما يتعارض و لا يتساير مع كماله,,, اعلم يا اخي: عندما نقول نحن ان الله جل في علاه , لا يظلم او لا يكذب او لا يفعل اي قبيح فهذا لا يعني انه لايستطيع او عاجز عن فعل القبيح,لأنه سبحانه على كل شيء قدير و لكنه سبحانه و تعالى لا يفعل الا ما هو متماشي و متناسب مع مقامه و كماله المطلق..., فهو سبحانه و العياذ به قادر على ان يكذب و يظلم و لكن مستحيل ان يظلم او يكذب(فتأمل),


 و قلت انا ايضا:::


> و انا لم اقل ان الله لا يقدر ان يتحد مع الناسوت او ان الاتحاد سيؤثر عليه,( لا ابدا),, بل كان مفهوم كلامي هو ان اتحاد الله اللامحدود مع الناقص المحدود هو مثل فعل القبيح الذي لا يتناسب مع مقامه و كماله سبحانه و هو منزه بنسبة100%, عن فعل هذه الافعال بأدله عقليه و نقليه.....خلاصة الكلام: الله قادر على ان يتحد مع الناسوت(كما تقولون) مثلما قادر ايضا على فعل القبيح(العياذ بالله),و بنفس الوقت من المستحيل ان يتحد سبحانه مع الناسوت المحدود(كما تقولون)مثلما من المستحيل ايضا ان يفعل اي قبيح(سبحانه و تعالى), (بأدله عقليه و نقليه)........


فأرجو منك ان تقرأ الردود جيدا قبل ان ترد...!!! و انت قلت ايضا:::


> يعني انت تعتبر التجسد او الاتحاد بالطبيعة البشرية هو كالقبح !


نعم هو كلقبح في انه لا يتناسب و لا يتساير مع مقام الله الكامل اللامحدود في جلاله و جماله...., و الله قادر على ان يرحمنا و يغفر لنا خطايانا دون ان يتجسد و يظهر على صورتنا المخلوقه و فوق هذا كله يعلق نفسه على خشبه و يصبح(لعنه) فقط لكي يفدينا(كما تقولون) و هو القادر على ان يفدينا(كما تقولون) دون ان يفعل هذا و يخالف مقامه و كماله فلا تتبعوا العواطف و تنكروا العقول, هداكم الله الى كل خير و هو السميع المجيب.... و قلت:::


> هل الله يخلق شيئا قبيحا ؟
> ان هذا الجسد البشري مقدس لكن الخطيئة هي من شوهته
> 
> و الله الحي القدوس اتخذ طبيعة انسانية منزهة أي بدون خطيئة لذلك السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يخطئ قط
> ...


كل افعال الله جميله لكن الانسان هو الذي يختار ان يكون قبيحا سواء بايمانه ام في عمله و لعلمك , حتى الانبياء عليهم السلام منزهون بفضل الله من ارتكاب الذنوب و المعاصي وهم جميعا معصومون بمنة الله عليهم و اختيارهم.... و هؤاء الانبياء الصالحين هم الوسائل التي يستخدمها الله لكي يبين لنا بارسالهم للبشر ما هوالحق و ما هو الباطل(الله هو الذي من فضله بين لعقل الانسان ما هو يجب ان يؤمر به و ما يجب ان يتناهى عنه و ليس الانسان)..... و قلت ايضا:::: 


> افتح فكرك اكثر و ستجد الحق لانه بانغلاق الفكر
> الخلاصة ...... عقل الانسان لا يقدر ان يحاسب الله الذي خلقه على حكمته و افعاله لانه غير مدرك ببساطة شديدة


قد اعطى الله العقل للانسان لكي يستخدمه في الوصول الى الحقائق و بناء ايمان كامل على هذا الاساس بدون ان يكون هناك اي شك او ريب جراء وساويس الشياطين الملاعين, و لم يعطه العقل لكي ينكره الانسان و يركنه جانبا..!!! فيصبح عطائوه امرا عبثا و غير لازما سبحانه و تعالى...!!!! و قلت في اخر ردك::: 


> فاسئلك انا اذا اكتشفت في كتابكم القرآن خطأ علمي ..... ماذا ستفعل ؟؟؟


انت اجبني على سؤالي اولا و لا تجب على سؤالي بسؤال اخر و سأكرر سؤالي ثانيا و ارجو منك كل الرجاء ان تجبني بصراحه, هذا كان سؤالي:::


> للتوضيح:سأسئلك سؤال و اجبني عليه بكل صراحه:::افرض على سبيل المثال انه كان مكتوب في كتابكم المقدس جمله او ايه و كان مفهومها هو ان,الواحد+واحد=صفر, و عقلك يقول لك ان الواحد+واحد=اثنان.!.!,فماذا ستفعل و من ستصدق , الكتاب ام عقلك؟؟؟


و انت لم تجب على سؤالي الاخير ايضا و اجهل السبب!!!!


> سؤال:هل كانت نار اللاهوت ايضا غير محدودة مثل اللاهوت؟؟؟؟؟........... و دمتم في رعاية الواحد


....... و هدانا الله اجمعين الى سواء السبيل و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

و اما ردي على الاخ (الفارس المسيحي):::


> الا ترى معى يا اخت فراشة ان المواقع والكتب الاسلامية بتستخف بعقولكم عندما تقول لكم هذا الكلام؟
> ثم ما هى تلك التناقضات المزعومة؟ فهذه رابع صفحة فى الحوار ولم نر اى تناقض فى عقيدة التجسد الالهى


دعك يا عزيزي من التهرب الى الاسلاميات(مع احترامي و تقديري لك)و دافع عن دينك... و قال اخي الفارس المسيحي:::


> مشكلتك يا اخ عاشق الحق انك تساوى التجسد بالفعل القبيح


 اقرأ ردي السابق على الاخ ابن الشرق و ستجد ردي على كلامك..... و قال بعد ذلك:::


> فى حين ان التجسد والفداء هما اعظم عملان قام بهما الله على الاطلاق للبشرية


هذا في دينك (مع احترامي و تقديري لك و لكل اخوتي في الانسانيه)....و انصحك مره اخرى ان تقرأ ردودي السابقه و ستجد مرادك ان شاء الله... و المشكله في الدين المسيحي هي انه دين عاطفي اكثر مما هو دين عقلي و يعتمد على العاطفه اكثر من اعتماده على العقل و المنطق (مع احترامي لمشاعر كل اخ عزيز من المسيحيين).......... و دام كل حبيب من اخوتي المسيحيين في رعاية الله و الله يهدينا و اياكم الى كل خير


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> و اقول::: لو انك تقرأ ردودي جيدا لكي تعرف ما اقول فيها و تستوعب كلامي لما قلت هذا لي ,, و لكن مع ذلك سأرد عليك الأن::انت تقول-[[[اما اتحاد لاهوت المسيح بناسوته بلا اختلاط او تمازج او بلبلة .....
> 
> مثال مهم ... اتحاد النفس البشرية بالجسد ..... ]]] و اقول لك: كم مره قلت لك ان النفس او الروح البشريه و الجسد البشري كلهم محدودين و يجوز عليهم الاتحاد و التركيب و الخ..... و قلت انت بعد ذلك مباشرة-[[[..... ..... فالنفس البشرية تطلب ما لفوق و الجسد يطلب احتياجه الجسدي
> ]]]... و اطلب منك ان تركز على هذا الذي قلته انت-(((فالنفس البشرية تطلب ))) و (((الجسد يطلب احتياجه الجسدي)))__ ف(الطلب) هنا دليل واضح على ان النفس البشريه و الجسد ناقصين و محتاجين و هذا الكلام لا ينطبق على اللاهوت اللامحدود .!.!.... و قلت بعد ذلك-[[[فلا النفس تتغير طبيعتها و لا الجسد لان بعد الانفصال او الموت يعود الجسد الى التراب و تعود الروح الى بارئها. فلا تعود النفس تطلب ما كانت تطلبها اثناء حياة الانسان من اشتياق للمادة. و في القيامة العامة سترجع الارواح بأجساد المجد فلا تموت او تمرض ..........]]] و اقول:حتى في الجنه و النعيم( رزقنا الله و اياكم دخولها و جعلنا من اهلها بفضله و منته), الانسان هناك يأكل و يشرب و يتزوج و الخ... و طبعا هذه الاشياء موجوده في الدنيا ايضا و على هذا الاساس سيبقى الانسان محتاجا لله الى الابد.... و الأن سأرد على ردودك الأخرى...... انت قلت؛؛؛






*

سنرد عليك فقرة فقرة 

لان الموضوع يتشتت و انك لا ترد على النقاط الاساسية الا بايحائات ! 

لم التهرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حتى لو كانت النفس تطلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هي محتاجة لله ؟؟؟؟؟ 

و ماذا بعد ؟؟؟

ا هذا ما قدرت عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لا تغير الموضوع و  هذه النقطة هي المحور


لا اللاهوت يتأثر بالناسوت و لا الناسوت يتأثر لان لكل واحد طبيعة مختلفة 

و لهذا النفس البشرية لا تتاثر باتحادها بالناسوت جوهريا 

و هكذا اتحد الكامل بالناسوت بلا اي تغير و هذا لا يؤثر بأي شكل على مقام الله 

الطبيعة البشرية تحتاج الله و لهذا الناسوت محتاج لكن مع ذلك كما وضحت كما ان الطبيعة البشرية تحتاج التراب و تشتاق اليه لكن النفس البشرية لا تطلب هذا و بعد الانفصال ترجع النفس الى الله و لا تطلب التراب

هكذا الطبيعة البشرية تحتاج لكن اللاهوت لا يتأثر باحتباج الناسوت مطلقا  



انت تقول انا افتري عليك لاني قلت انك تشبه التجسد بالعمل القبيح -حاشــــــــــــــــــــــــا لله-

و لكن انت تعيد نفس الكلام حين تقول ان الله اذا قدر ان يتجسد يقدر على اشياء اخرى 

و لم لا تجيب بشكل حقيقي و لو لمرة واحدة كما سألتك مسبقا 

من انت لتحدد اللائق بالله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اريد اجابة حقيقية  وبشكل عملي على هذين المحورين

و اذا كانت ديانتنا عاطفية كما تزعم لم انت هنا ؟؟ ! 

انت فكرك مبني يسجنك و يمكنعك من مجرد التفكير -مع احترامي الشديد لك- 

حاول في النقاش ان تتفتح و تفهم فكر الآخر قبل النقاش 

انا افهم فكرك جيدا جدا و لهذا اناقشك بطلاقة و بدون تهرب 
*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

اهلا بك مره اخرى و شكرا على ردك يا ابن الشرق...... قلت:::


> سنرد عليك فقرة فقرة
> 
> لان الموضوع يتشتت و انك لا ترد على النقاط الاساسية الا بايحائات !
> 
> لم التهرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 انتم من يجب ان تردون على اسئلتي في هذا المنتدى و ليس العكس __ ياسلاااااام يا اخي كل الذي قلته انا كان مجرد ايحائات اليس كذلك؟!؟!؟!؟! و انا الذي اتهرب ايضا !!!!!!!!!!!!! و قلت:::


> حتى لو كانت النفس تطلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هي محتاجة لله ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> و ماذا بعد ؟؟؟
> 
> ا هذا ما قدرت عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 و ماذا تريد اكثر من هذا؟!؟!؟!؟!  النفس البشريه و الجسد البشري و الذات البشريه  محتاجين,مخلوقيـن,محدوديـن... يجوز عليهم الاتحااااااد او التركيــــــــب. وقلت:::


> لا تغير الموضوع و هذه النقطة هي المحور
> 
> 
> لا اللاهوت يتأثر بالناسوت و لا الناسوت يتأثر لان لكل واحد طبيعة مختلفة


الله سبحانه و تعالى لا يؤثر فيه شيء و لا يتبدل و لا يتغير, واحد احد منذ الازل و الى الابد.... و الله سبحانه لا يتحد مع المخلوق و لا يظهر على هيئة ذكر مخلوق و لا يعلق نفسه على خشبه مخلوقه و لا ينزف الدم مثل البشر المخلوقين...!!!!!!!!!!! الله سبحانه لا يأكل الطعام و لا يمشي على الارض و لا يشار اليه بالأصابع و هو ليس في جهه معينه او مكان معين , وجوده كامل و مطلق و ليس له حدود...!!!!!!! و قلت:::


> و لهذا النفس البشرية لا تتاثر باتحادها بالناسوت جوهريا


 ماذا يعني      ( النفس البشريه )لا تتأثر باتحادها (بالناسوت)جوهريا؟؟؟؟ وضح كلامك رجائا.......و قلت ايضا:::


> و هكذا اتحد الكامل بالناسوت بلا اي تغير و هذا لا يؤثر بأي شكل على مقام الله


و انا قلت و اقول و سأقول بفضل الله : لا شيء يؤثر على مقام الله المقدس , لما اللف و الدوران يا اخي و عزيزي؟!!؟!؟!؟!؟ و قلت:::


> الطبيعة البشرية تحتاج الله و لهذا الناسوت محتاج لكن مع ذلك كما وضحت كما ان الطبيعة البشرية تحتاج التراب و تشتاق اليه لكن النفس البشرية لا تطلب هذا و بعد الانفصال ترجع النفس الى الله و لا تطلب التراب
> 
> هكذا الطبيعة البشرية تحتاج لكن اللاهوت لا يتأثر باحتباج الناسوت مطلقا


الانسان بكل كيانه محتاج لله عز و جل و سيظل محتاجا الى ما لا نهــــــايـــــــه.... و عندي سؤال لك على كلامك السابق: ما هو الفرق بين (الطبيعه) (البشريه) و النفس البشريه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟........ و قلت:::


> انت تقول انا افتري عليك لاني قلت انك تشبه التجسد بالعمل القبيح -حاشــــــــــــــــــــــــا لله-
> 
> و لكن انت تعيد نفس الكلام حين تقول ان الله اذا قدر ان يتجسد يقدر على اشياء اخرى
> 
> و لم لا تجيب بشكل حقيقي و لو لمرة واحدة كما سألتك مسبقا


متى قلت انا  اذا  الله قدر ؟!؟!؟ ..... في كل ردودي اقول ان الله على كل شيء قدير و لا اقول((اذا)) الله قدر ..... فهل تريد ان تستخف بي او بعقل القارئ يا اخي ابن الشرق(مع كل احترامي و تقديري يا عزيزي)..!!!! فارجع للردود و تأكد بنفسك!!!!!!!!!!!!!..... و قلت ايضا:::


> من انت لتحدد اللائق بالله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 انا انسان ضعيف محتاج طلبت من الله سبحانه بأن يهديني بفضله الى طريق الحق و الصواب و الى كل ما هو خير لي , فلم يخذلني سبحانه و تعالى و هو يمن و سيبقى يمن علي كل خير يصيبني من فضله.............. و الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم...... و قلت اخيرا في ردك:::


> و اذا كانت ديانتنا عاطفية كما تزعم لم انت هنا ؟؟ !
> 
> انت فكرك مبني يسجنك و يمكنعك من مجرد التفكير -مع احترامي الشديد لك-
> 
> ...


لا تعلـــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــق....... و ارجو ان تجيب على هذا السؤال في ردك القادم ان شاء الله:: هل كانت نار اللاهوت في الشجره , غير محدوده ايضا مثل اللاهوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟............ و دمتم في رعاية العزيز


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*اهلا بك مرة اخرى ... 




			انتم من يجب ان تردون على اسئلتي في هذا المنتدى و ليس العكس __ ياسلاااااام يا اخي كل الذي قلته انا كان مجرد ايحائات اليس كذلك؟!؟!؟!؟! و انا الذي اتهرب ايضا !!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صحيح نحن نرد عليك 

لكن نحن نرد عليك بحوار لانه اما ان يكون حوار الطرشان او يكون حوار التواصل 

لانك لا تسأل اسئلة عن الاسم او أين نسكن او نوع العمل ........ الخ 

انت تسأل عن الايمان اي ايماننا المسيحي ..

 و لهذا الموضوع معقد و يحتاج منك التواصل التام و الفهم و الا تحوّل الحوار الى حوار الطرشان اذ كأنما تتكلم مع نفسك



قلت لك مرارا...... اخرج فكرك الى العالم و حاول فهم الآخر و لا تعيد نفس الاسئلة بصيغ جديدة كأنما  بدأت سؤالنا اليوم من جديد. 



تكلمت عن الله غير المحتاج و اقول لك 

صحيح ان الله او الاهوت لا يأكل و لا يشرب و لا يحتاج و هذه كلها صفات الالوهة 
هذا كلام لا غبار عليه ونحن المسيحيين متفقين عليه و مؤمنين بهذا الكلام

لكن اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت او الطبيعة البشرية في شخص واحد و صفات الطبيعة البشرية هي الاكل و الشرب و الاحتياج .........  الخ 


لكن اتحادهما بلا تمازج او اختلاط او بلبلة .... 

و لذلك لا يؤثر الاتحاد بأي شكل من الاشكال على المقام الالهي كما هو قد اعلن مرارا 

فهل تستطيع ان تفقه اتحاد النفس بالجسد ؟ كصورة تقريبية




			و عندي سؤال لك على كلامك السابق: ما هو الفرق بين (الطبيعه) (البشريه) و النفس البشريه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


النفس البشرية هي روح الانسان في حين الطبيعة البشرية الكاملة تشمل النفس و الجسد. 




			متى قلت انا اذا الله قدر ؟!؟!؟ ..... في كل ردودي اقول ان الله على كل شيء قدير و لا اقول((اذا)) الله قدر ..... فهل تريد ان تستخف بي او بعقل القارئ يا اخي ابن الشرق(مع كل احترامي و تقديري يا عزيزي)..!!!! فارجع للردود و تأكد بنفسك!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكن ان اكون قد اخطأت في التعبير 

لكنك قد ربطت بين التجسد و فعل القبح اذ قلت ان مقام الله لا يقبل هذا التجسد 

و اردد السؤال من انت و على اي خلفية تحدد مقام الله غير المدرك الازلي السرمدي 

اذا الله اراد التجسد و حافظ على مقامه يأتي الانسان و يحاج الله لم تجسدت ؟!!! 

قد اجبتني عن هذه الاسئلة بهذا الكلام 




			انا انسان ضعيف محتاج طلبت من الله سبحانه بأن يهديني بفضله الى طريق الحق و الصواب و الى كل ما هو خير لي , فلم يخذلني سبحانه و تعالى و هو يمن و سيبقى يمن علي كل خير يصيبني من فضله.............. و الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اتمنى ان تصل الى الصواب بقيادة الله العزيز 

مع كل الاحترام لك و لايمانك 

و هذا لجواب لا يمت للموضوع بصلة 

مهما يكون الانسان من درجة لا يستطيع تحديد مسائل تتعلق بالله القدير 


في النهاية .......... يجب انهاء محور محور حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

اشكرك عزيزي ابن الشرق على ردك.......اخي و حبيبي كيف يمكننا التواصل و انتم لا تجاوبون على اسئلتي !؟!؟... خذ مثلا..... انا سألتك:::


> افرض على سبيل المثال انه كان مكتوب في كتابكم المقدس جمله او ايه و كان مفهومها هو ان,الواحد+واحد=صفر, و عقلك يقول لك ان الواحد+واحد=اثنان.!.!,فماذا ستفعل و من ستصدق , الكتاب ام عقلك؟؟؟.


 و كان هذا ردك:::


> فاسئلك انا اذا اكتشفت في كتابكم القرآن خطأ علمي ..... ماذا ستفعل ؟؟؟


اي انك لم تجب على السؤال بل رديت بسؤال اخر.... و سألتك ايضا:::





> سؤال:هل كانت نار اللاهوت ايضا غير محدودة مثل اللاهوت؟؟؟؟؟........... و دمتم في رعاية الواحد


و لم اجد اي رد عليه.....و سألت ايضا:::


> إقتباس:
> و لهذا النفس البشرية لا تتاثر باتحادها بالناسوت جوهريا
> 
> ماذا يعني ( النفس البشريه )لا تتأثر باتحادها (بالناسوت)جوهريا؟؟؟؟ وضح كلامك رجائا.......


و لم اجد ردا على هذا ايضا.... فلماذا لا تجيبون على الاسئله و لو باجابه مختصره؟.؟.؟.؟.............. و اما ردودك الأخيره... انت قلت:::





> تكلمت عن الله غير المحتاج و اقول لك
> 
> صحيح ان الله او الاهوت لا يأكل و لا يشرب و لا يحتاج و هذه كلها صفات الالوهة
> هذا كلام لا غبار عليه ونحن المسيحيين متفقين عليه و مؤمنين بهذا الكلام
> ...


و هذا هو الشيء الذي يثير الاستغراب و التعجب, بان كيف يمكن لله الكامل سبحانه ان يتحد مع شيء ناقص و محتاج و كان معدوما (اي الناسوت) و هو قادر على ان يغفر و يرحم دون ان يتجسد و تراه العيون الناقصه و تلمسه الايدي المحتاجه , فحتى لو كانت الخطيئه مرتكبه ضد الله اللامحدود فالله سبحانه علم من قبل ان يخلق الانسان, بأنه سيذنب و يخطىء , فكيف يقبل سبحانه و تعالى بأن يصير جسدا و يظهر على هيئة خلقه و يأكل و يشرب مثلهم,فقط لكي يفديهم و هو عنده الرحمه و المغفره الواسعه!!!!!!.....و قلت:::


> لكن اتحادهما بلا تمازج او اختلاط او بلبلة ....
> 
> و لذلك لا يؤثر الاتحاد بأي شكل من الاشكال على المقام الالهي كما هو قد اعلن مرارا


 اريد منك مثال و توضيح بسيط على معنى اتحاد بلا تمازج او اختلاط او بلبله(كما تقول) و ارجو ان يكون المثال او التوضيح متناسب مع ايمانكم و عقيدتكم؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟....... و قلت:::


> و اردد السؤال من انت و على اي خلفية تحدد مقام الله غير المدرك الازلي السرمدي
> 
> اذا الله اراد التجسد و حافظ على مقامه يأتي الانسان و يحاج الله لم تجسدت ؟!!!


اظن اني اجبت على سؤالك هذا مسبقا و لا مانع ان اعيد:::


> إقتباس:
> من أنت لتقرر ما هو اللائق و غير اللائق بالله ؟؟؟
> 
> و على اي خلفية استندت في هذا؟ ؟؟؟
> ...


.... هذا و انتظر الاجابه على اسئلتي السابقه ان شاء الله............. و دمتم في امانه سبحانه


----------



## steven gerrard (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سوال ينهى الموضوع لاخى عاشق الحق

ارجو الاجابة عليه بدون لف ودوران

هل الله قادر على التجسد فى صورة انسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انتظر الاجابة بنعم او لا

سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## steven gerrard (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*بالنسبة للمثال الذى تريده لتوضيح الاتحاد بدون الامتزاج

اتفضل اهوه*

مثال العليقه التى تحدث من خلالها الله لموسى النبى

 العليقه( شجره ) *كانت مشتعله* ( كرمز لوجود الله اثناء حديثه مع موسى النبى)

 ولكنها *لم تحترق* ( بعد انتهاء الحديث وذهاب النار الالهيه )

 *شجره مشتعله ولم تحترق* هذا هو* اتحاد بدون امتزاج*

 ارجو ان تكون فهمت

*انتظر اجابة سوالى *
​


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*لم اللف و الدورن

اجبتك ليس فقط هذه الجملة 

قلت لك ان الوحي الالهي المقدس لا يخطئ بتاتا 

و لهذا المستحيل بعينه ان يقول الكتاب 1+1=0 اذا كنت تقصد هذه الفقرة تحديدا و ليس تشبيها! 

انا اعرف مقاصدك و ماذا ستسأل و لكن مع ذلك اجبناك ثلاث مرات ..........

نحن سنجيب كل اسئلتك لكن بالتدريج لان بكل سؤال ستفتح موضوع جديد و لهذا يجب انهاء محور محور 

اما هذا السؤال 



			هذا هو الشيء الذي يثير الاستغراب و التعجب, بان كيف يمكن لله الكامل سبحانه ان يتحد مع شيء ناقص و محتاج و كان معدوما (اي الناسوت) و هو قادر على ان يغفر و يرحم دون ان يتجسد و تراه العيون الناقصه و تلمسه الايدي المحتاجه , فحتى لو كانت الخطيئه مرتكبه ضد الله اللامحدود فالله سبحانه علم من قبل ان يخلق الانسان, بأنه سيذنب و يخطىء , فكيف يقبل سبحانه و تعالى بأن يصير جسدا و يظهر على هيئة خلقه و يأكل و يشرب مثلهم,فقط لكي يفديهم و هو عنده الرحمه و المغفره الواسعه!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا الموضوع بالذات ليس قابل للنقاش لاننا لاندرك مقاصد الله الكاملة 

و قد شرحنا مرارا في هذا القسم بالذات و في المنتدى ككل بشكل عام عن الرحمة و المغفرة مقابل العدل الالهي 

و لا احد يقدر ان يحاج الله القدير على اعماله 

و كما انه يعلم منذ الازل بالانسان و مصير الانسان فقد قرر ان يتجسد ابنه لكي يوفي العدل الالهي و كل العهد القديم هو نبوؤات عن التجسد و الخلاص التام بالمسيح المخلص 

هذا الموضوع عن الفداء ولك ان تقرا المشاركات الكاملة عن الفداء 


قلت ايضا 



			اريد منك مثال و توضيح بسيط على معنى اتحاد بلا تمازج او اختلاط او بلبله(كما تقول) و ارجو ان يكون المثال او التوضيح متناسب مع ايمانكم و عقيدتكم؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قلنا لك اتحاد النفس البشرية بالجسد بلا اختلاط او تمازج او بلبلة 

و لك ان تأخذ مثالا كالالم الذي يؤذي الجسد فقط في حين ان الروح لاتتأثر به فعليا بل معنويا او ادبيا 

فلا نقول ان جسد فلان قد تعرض للضرب بل نقول فلان تعرض للضرب فالروح تتألم معنويا بتألم الجسد لان الانسان هو واحد.  

ارجو اقبل ان تكتب حرفا واحدا ان تقرا هذا المثال و تفهمه بدل الرفض المسبق لاي كلمة نكتبها. 

نعود ونتكلم عما يليق بالله 

انت تقول 






			و انا قلت و اقول سأقول دائما ان: الله سبحانه هو الذي بين للانسان ما هو لائق بمقامه العالي المقدس و ما هو دون ذلك, فهو الذي اعطانا العقول و ارسل الينا الأنبياء لكي يهدونا بفضله الى الحق و الصواب و اعطانا ايضا الاراده و قدرة الاختيار لكي يميز منا المخطىء و المصيب و الكافر و الشاكر و المؤمن و الملحد و الخ....و الخلفيه التي استندت عليها هي نفس الخلفيه التي بينها الله تعالى من فضله بوسيلة انبيائه و اصفيائه و كتبه الذي انزلها على رسله و اخرهم محمد(ص) و من بعد محمد(ص) , أل محمد الاطهار الابرار الذين اذهب الله تعالى الرجس عنهم و طهرهم تطهيرا,للذين يريدون بصفاء نيه ان يتبعوا الحق و اليقين, خلفيتي هي القران المجيد الكريم الذي انزله الله تعالى على اشرف و اطهر البشر , هذا الكتاب الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه و لا من خلفه, هذا الكتاب الذي يأمرنا الله سبحانه فيه بلتعقل و التفكر و فتح عيون البصيره ..... فاذا قلت انا ان الصدق و العدل يليق بمقام الله المقدس و الكذب و الظلم لا يليق بذلك المقام العالي , فهل سأكون انا مخطئا؟!؟!؟!؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




هذا القسم مسيحي و لهذا نحن نناقش من خلفية مسيحية 

كما لا يوجد عندكم دليل عقلي على ان التجسد لا يليق بالله الحي

اذن فلنناقش هذهالمحاور و ننتقل الى باقي اسئلتك *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



steven gerrard قال:


> *سوال ينهى الموضوع لاخى عاشق الحق
> 
> ارجو الاجابة عليه بدون لف ودوران
> 
> ...



الله قادر سبحانه على ان يتجسد , و لكن مستحيل  ان يتجسد. مــثــل مــا:الله قادر سبحانه و تعالى على ان يظلم , و لكن من سابع المستحيلات انه (و العياذ بالله) يظلم...!!!!  مثال توضيحي :::  انت لديك (القدره) على ان تنتحر و لكن من المستحيل ان تفعل ذلك العمل ..... انا لدي المقدره على أن اسرق و لكن مستحيل أسرق............... و دمت سالم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



steven gerrard قال:


> *بالنسبة للمثال الذى تريده لتوضيح الاتحاد بدون الامتزاج
> 
> اتفضل اهوه*
> 
> ...



 كان لدي سؤال بهذا الخصوص و لم تجيبوني حتى الأن و هو :هل كانت نار اللاهوت ايضا غير محدوده مثل اللاهوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟............. و دمتم في خير


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*قلنا لك سنجيبك على هذا السؤال 

لكن انت ايضا مطالب منك التعليق على الاجوبة حتى نقفل المحاور 

فنحن ردينا و انت لم تعلق ......... فلنكمل تلك المحاور و من ثم ننتقل للعليقة 

و دمت بخير *


----------



## steven gerrard (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> الله قادر سبحانه على ان يتجسد , و لكن مستحيل  ان يتجسد. مــثــل مــا:الله قادر سبحانه و تعالى على ان يظلم , و لكن من سابع المستحيلات انه (و العياذ بالله) يظلم...!!!!  مثال توضيحي :::  انت لديك (القدره) على ان تنتحر و لكن من المستحيل ان تفعل ذلك العمل ..... انا لدي المقدره على أن اسرق و لكن مستحيل أسرق............... و دمت سالم




سلام ونعمة

تتفق معى اخى على ان الله قادر على التجسد

*
ثم قلت ان ذلك مستحيل كاستحالة ان يظلم الله احد ولكن هل التجسد خطيئة لكى يصبح التجسد استحالة ان يفعلها الله كالظلم مع العلم ان المسيح هو الوحيد بدون خطيئة لذلك كان التجسد بدون استحالة*

انتظر ردك لننتقل للعليقة

سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

 و اما ردي على الأخ العزيز ابن الشرق.......... قال:::


> اجبتك ليس فقط هذه الجملة
> 
> قلت لك ان الوحي الالهي المقدس لا يخطئ بتاتا
> 
> و لهذا المستحيل بعينه ان يقول الكتاب 1+1=0 اذا كنت تقصد هذه الفقرة تحديدا و ليس تشبيها!


انا اعرف انك تؤمن بأن الوحي الالهي اي كتابكم المقدس لا يخطىء و اعتقد انك حتى انت تعرف اني اؤمن بالقرأن و تعرف اني و جميع المسلمين مؤمنون بأنه كتاب الله تعالى و لا يأتيه الباطل  من بين يديه و لا من خلفه , و لكن كان غرضي من السؤال هو معرفة طبيعة ايمانك , يعني: هل انت مؤمن بالكتاب حتى و لو ناقض عقلك , ام انك مؤمن به لأنك تجده لا يخالف العقل و المنطق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟....... و قلت::: 


> هذا الموضوع بالذات ليس قابل للنقاش لاننا لاندرك مقاصد الله الكاملة
> 
> و قد شرحنا مرارا في هذا القسم بالذات و في المنتدى ككل بشكل عام عن الرحمة و المغفرة مقابل العدل الالهي
> 
> و لا احد يقدر ان يحاج الله القدير على اعماله


كلامك صحيح و ان نتفق معك تماما بأنه لا أحد يستطيع ادراك مقاصد الله بشكل كامل و لا أحد يستطيع ان يحاج الله على اعماله كما تقول , و لكن هذا لا يعني انه سبحانه سيخالف ما بينه هو من فضله لعقل الانسان من الأمور الحكيمه و الغير الحكيمه , فهو من علم الانسان معنى الحكمه و معنى الكمال و هو الذي يطلب من الانسان ان يشغل عقله و يدرك الحقائق من خلاله و هو ايضا سبحانه من أمر بعدم تصديق كل ما يخالف العقل , فهو الذي خلق عقل الانسان و هو الذي بين للانسان من خلال هذا العقل ان 1+1=2 و اذا انكر الانسان هذه الحقيقه و غيرها من الحقائق فسيصبح مخطئا و ناكرا للحقيقه.......... و قلت:::


> إقتباس:
> اريد منك مثال و توضيح بسيط على معنى اتحاد بلا تمازج او اختلاط او بلبله(كما تقول) و ارجو ان يكون المثال او التوضيح متناسب مع ايمانكم و عقيدتكم؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.......
> 
> قلنا لك اتحاد النفس البشرية بالجسد بلا اختلاط او تمازج او بلبلة
> ...


مثال جيد للاتحاد بلا اختلاط او بلبله كما تقول , و لكن هل هذا المثال يؤيد ما تقولونه في اتحاد (اللاهوت اللامحدود) مع ( الناسوت المحدود)؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟..... و قلت :::


> كما لا يوجد عندكم دليل عقلي على ان التجسد لا يليق بالله الحي


لقد قلت لكم سابقا ان التجسد و الظهور على هيئة مخلوق محدود , هو من ناحية انه لا يتماشى و لا يتساير مع مقام الله العالي و لاحدودية كماله الذي كان و لم يكن شيء و هو الذي اوجد كل شيء من العدم و من هذه الاشياء الناسوت , فلتجسد يشبه من هذه النواحي , فعل القبيح الذي هو بدوره لا يتناسب مع كمال الله المطق. و عندما تقولون ان الله (تجسد) فكأنكم تقولون مثلا: ان الله ظلم او كذب(و العياذ بالله سبحانه و تعالى علوا كبيرا)..... فهذه هي النقاط المشتركه او المتشابهه بين ال(تجسد) و فعل القبيح..... و من المفهوم العقلي : عندما تقولون (الجسد الالهي) فكأنكم تقولون (النقص الالهي) لأن الجسد بما انه من المخلوقات و المحدودات فهو دليل على النقص و الحدود....................... و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

 ردي على الأخ العزيز (ستفن جيرارد)...........قال في اخر رد له:::


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> تتفق معى اخى على ان الله قادر على التجسد


 و كنت متفقا مع هذا في كل الردود و دائما كنت اقول ان الله على (كل شيء) قدير.... و قال ايضا:::


> ثم قلت ان ذلك مستحيل كاستحالة ان يظلم الله احد ولكن هل التجسد خطيئة لكى يصبح التجسد استحالة ان يفعلها الله كالظلم مع العلم ان المسيح هو الوحيد بدون خطيئةلذلك كان التجسد بدون استحالة
> 
> انتظر ردك لننتقل للعليقة


 لا يوجد شيء اسمه (خطيئه) عندما نتكلم عن الله عز و جل .....فلخطيئه عمل يقوم به المخطىء عصيانا لأمر المعصا أمره و الخطيئه او الخطايا اعمال مخصوصه للمخيرين من المخلوقات سواء كانوا بشر ام جن ام اي مخلوق خيره الله تعالى و اعطاه حرية الاختيار... و لكن ان كان معنى كلامك من الخطيئه هو انه عمل لا يتناسب مع كمال الله و ينافي كماله كعمل القبيح , فنعم و محال ان يفعل الله ذلك سبحانه و تعالى............... و دمتم بخير


----------



## Christian Knight (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*كل ما رايناه منك حتى الان يا عاشق الحق هو انك تبنى موضوعك على ادعاء باطل الا وهو ان التجسد ينافى كمال الله ولم نر منك اى دليل على ذلك حتى الان
فالثابت هو ان التجسد والفداء هما اعظم ما قام بهم الله للبشرية*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *كل ما رايناه منك حتى الان يا عاشق الحق هو انك تبنى موضوعك على ادعاء باطل الا وهو ان التجسد ينافى كمال الله ولم نر منك اى دليل على ذلك حتى الان
> فالثابت هو ان التجسد والفداء هما اعظم ما قام بهم الله للبشرية*



اقرأ ردودي قبل ان تكتب ردك و الله يهديك......... و دمت بصحه و عافيه


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> و لم يرد احد على السؤال الاخير..!!و قال الاخ كيمو :{اما كون الناسوت مرئى وللاهوت لايرى فلا اشكال فيه ...} و ارجو التوضيح , لا اشكال فيه من اي ناحيه , فمعنى الكلام انه لا اشكال بان يصبح الله الكامل الازلي الابدي الذي لا يحيط به شيء و هو يحيط بكل شيء و هو الذى لاحدود لكماله , ان يصبح مرئي و تراه الابصار المحدوده و ان ينزل سبحانه و تعالى من مقامه اللامحدود و (يتحد) مع المحدود لكي يفدينا سبحانه و هو قادر ان يغفر جميع الذنوب دون ان يعارض و يعادي كماله الغير محدود باتحاده مع الناسوت فان لم يكن هذا هو المعنى فنبهوني احبتي



يا اخى

ببساطة شديدة السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله و لسانه الناطق للعالم و هو بهاء صورته اللى اظهر بيها الله ذاته للعالم

اى حد مش ممكن يحب حد و يتعلق بيه من غير ما يعرف حتى هو مين ولا شكله ايه
الناسوت هو صورة اللاهوت اللى اختار ربنا انه يظهر بيها للعالم

و لو جه انثى كنا برضه هنصرخ و نقول هو مجاش راجل يه زى بقية الانبياء و لو جه افريقى اسمر كنا هنقول الله هو جاى اسود كده ليه و لو جه عربى مش يهودى كنا هنقول الله هما العرب احسن من بقية العالم ولا ايه 

و الاهم انه لو صرخ من سماه و قال انا هو الله اعبدونى هنقول برضه مش هو لو مش عاوزين نآمن ولا نعرف الحقيقة لخلاص نفوسنا مش لاثبات صحة ادياننا و غلط الآخرين و بس لان كتابنا بيقول كده


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

 عذرا يا أخي اعتقد ان الأخوان ردوا على هذا الكلام و اعتقد انه كان بلصفحه الثالثه او الرابعه على ما اظن و نحن الأن بلصفحه السادسه من الموضوع......... و اجو الرد على الأسئله التي لم يرد عليها.......... و دمتم في امانه تعالى


----------



## Christian Knight (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*احنا اللى منتظرين ردك يا عاشق لانك لم تثبت لنا حتى الان ان التجسد ينافى كمال الله فى شىء*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> احنا اللى منتظرين ردك يا عاشق لانك لم تثبت لنا حتى الان ان التجسد ينافى كمال الله فى شىء


اما انك لا تقرأ الردود قبل كتابة ردك و اما انك تتجاهل و تعاند يا ايها (الفارس)..........اقرأ جيدا و فتح عقلك لو سمحت...... هذا ما قلته انا مسبقا::::


> لقد قلت لكم سابقا ان التجسد و الظهور على هيئة مخلوق محدود , هو من ناحية انه لا يتماشى و لا يتساير مع مقام الله العالي و لاحدودية كماله الذي كان و لم يكن شيء و هو الذي اوجد كل شيء من العدم و من هذه الاشياء الناسوت , فلتجسد يشبه من هذه النواحي , فعل القبيح الذي هو بدوره لا يتناسب مع كمال الله المطق. و عندما تقولون ان الله (تجسد) فكأنكم تقولون مثلا: ان الله ظلم او كذب(و العياذ بالله سبحانه و تعالى علوا كبيرا)..... فهذه هي النقاط المشتركه او المتشابهه بين ال(تجسد) و فعل القبيح..... و من المفهوم العقلي : عندما تقولون (الجسد الالهي) فكأنكم تقولون (النقص الالهي) لأن الجسد بما انه من المخلوقات و المحدودات فهو دليل على النقص و الحدود....................... و دمتم سالمين


 و ارجو الاجابه على اسئلتي من الأخوين ابن الشرق و الأخ ستفن جرارد بخصوص ( العليقه).................. و دمتم بفضل الله امنين


----------



## Christian Knight (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*يا اخ عاشق كل ما قلته فى محاولتك الفاشلة لاثبات بطلان التجسد هو التالى:

لقد قلت لكم سابقا ان التجسد و الظهور على هيئة مخلوق محدود , هو من ناحية انه لا يتماشى و لا يتساير مع مقام الله العالي و لاحدودية كماله الذي كان و لم يكن شيء و هو الذي اوجد كل شيء من العدم و من هذه الاشياء الناسوت , فلتجسد يشبه من هذه النواحي , فعل القبيح الذي هو بدوره لا يتناسب مع كمال الله المطق. و عندما تقولون ان الله (تجسد) فكأنكم تقولون مثلا: ان الله ظلم او كذب(و العياذ بالله سبحانه و تعالى علوا كبيرا)..... فهذه هي النقاط المشتركه او المتشابهه بين ال(تجسد) و فعل القبيح..... و من المفهوم العقلي : عندما تقولون (الجسد الالهي) فكأنكم تقولون (النقص الالهي) لأن الجسد بما انه من المخلوقات و المحدودات فهو دليل على النقص و الحدود....................... و دمتم سالمين 
يعنى باختصار ادعيت ان التجسد لا يتماشى مع كمال الله وشبهت التجسد بالفعل القبيح دون ان تعطينا دليل واحد على هذا الادعاء!!!!!!!!!!!!
وكما شرحت لك سابقا فان التجسد والفداء هو اعظم ما قام به الله فى حق البشرية وانت تريدنا ان نصدق العكس دون دليل واحد يعنى كأنك تريدنا ان نصدق ان الشمس تشرق من الغرب بدون اى دليل مع اننا نرى باعيننا انها تشرق من الشرق!!! فعجبى على تفكيرك*


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> للاتحاد بلا اختلاط او بلبله كما تقول , و لكن هل هذا المثال يؤيد ما تقولونه في اتحاد (اللاهوت اللامحدود) مع ( الناسوت المحدود)؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.؟.....



*طبعا مؤيد ......... 

فان اتحاد الطبيعة الالهية بالطبيعة الانسانية هو مثل اتحاد النفس البشرية بالجسد

اردت مثال و اعطيناك المثال و الدليل ........

 هل لديك سؤال آخر حول نوعية الاتحاد 




			لقد قلت لكم سابقا ان التجسد و الظهور على هيئة مخلوق محدود , هو من ناحية انه لا يتماشى و لا يتساير مع مقام الله العالي و لاحدودية كماله الذي كان و لم يكن شيء و هو الذي اوجد كل شيء من العدم و من هذه الاشياء الناسوت , فلتجسد يشبه من هذه النواحي , فعل القبيح الذي هو بدوره لا يتناسب مع كمال الله المطق. و عندما تقولون ان الله (تجسد) فكأنكم تقولون مثلا: ان الله ظلم او كذب(و العياذ بالله سبحانه و تعالى علوا كبيرا)..... فهذه هي النقاط المشتركه او المتشابهه بين ال(تجسد) و فعل القبيح..... و من المفهوم العقلي : عندما تقولون (الجسد الالهي) فكأنكم تقولون (النقص الالهي) لأن الجسد بما انه من المخلوقات و المحدودات فهو دليل على النقص و الحدود....................... و دمتم سالمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



مع كل الاحترام لك .......................... 

اعطنا دليل قوي على هذا الكلام بدل من تكرار نفس الكلام 

قلنا لك من هو الانسان ليحاج الله على اعماله ؟؟؟


ان ظهور الله بجسد لا يخالف مقامه السامي ابدا 

لانه كما ان عدله كامل و رحمته كاملة و ايضا تواضعه كامل ........ 

فالله القوي بقمة تواضعه اخذ جسدا و عاش بين البشر ....... أ يوجد حب اعظم من هذا ؟

اجلب لنا دليل عقلي و صريح جدا بان الله يرفض التجسد بدلا من استمرار كتابة ان التجسد يخالف مقام الله

و اتحاد الطبيعة الالهية الكاملة بالطبيعة البشرية لا ينقص مقام الالوهة ابدا بل يزيد مقام الطبيعة البشرية*


----------



## steven gerrard (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*بعد ان اتفقنا عن قدرة الله على التجسد

ممكن تقولى لماذا هو استحالة

هل التجسد خطيئة لكى يصبح فعلها خطيئة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ان كان التجسد خطيئة فان خلقنا من قبل الله خطيئة وذلك حاشا ان نقوله لاننا ارواح متجسدة

بعد موت الجسد تبقى الروح الخالده اذن نحن ارواح متجسده فهل عندما خلقنا الله اخطا بذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو الاجابه منك يا عاشق الحق

هل التجسد خطيئة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نعم او لا ولماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

انتم تريدون دليل عقلي قوي على ان الله سبحانه مستحيل ان يتجسد مع قدرته على ذلك صحيح؟؟؟؟..... سألكم سؤال و اجيبوني ان اردتم الدليل العقلي ((القوي)) كما تقولون يا احبتي .......... السؤال هو : هل الله سبحانه قادر على ان يكون ((مرئيا و ملموسا)) ام لا؟؟؟؟؟(انتباه:اعني [كل] وجود الله يكون مرئي و ملموس سبحانه)...... و هل من الممكن ان يفعل الله ذلك الشيء؟؟؟؟؟؟............. اعرف انكم ستجيبوني على السؤال الأول بنعم لأن الله على كل شيء قدير, و لكن انا اريد الجواب منكم على السؤال الثاني حتى اعطيكم الدليل....................... و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Christian Knight (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*هنجاوبك ونقولك مش ممكن يفعل هذا الشىء لانه معناه ان الله سيصبح بالكامل محدودا لان اى طبيعة مادية محدودة
تقوم انت تقول لنا وكذلك التجسد
نقوم نرد عليك ونقولك غلط لان التجسد لم يجعل الله محدودا لان اللاهوت ظل محتفظا بكل خواصه اثناء اتحاده بالناسوت*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *هنجاوبك ونقولك مش ممكن يفعل هذا الشىء لانه معناه ان الله سيصبح بالكامل محدودا لان اى طبيعة مادية محدودة
> تقوم انت تقول لنا وكذلك التجسد
> نقوم نرد عليك ونقولك غلط لان التجسد لم يجعل الله محدودا لان اللاهوت ظل محتفظا بكل خواصه اثناء اتحاده بالناسوت*



و اذا قلت لكم ان معنى قول التجسد الالهي بلمفهوم العقلي هو لاحدود=0 , او لاحدود=محدود ماذا سيكون ردكم يا ترى؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!............ و دمتم بخير


----------



## Christian Knight (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سيكون ردنا انك لم تفهم التجسد الالهى, ثم ان الاعتراض على عقيدة التجسد من الناحية المنطقية سيكون فاشل جدا لاننا هنرد عليك بكل بساطة ونقول لك ان الله قادر على كل شىء بما فى ذلك التجسد وطبعا لن تستطيع ان تنكر ذلك*


----------



## Jesus is God (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

التجسد فعل قبيح؟!!!
بجد مش ممكن منطقك ده انت شايفه قبيح لانه مش جاى على هوى كتابكم مش اكتر
زى اما واحد ييجى يقوللى الله هو ربنا هيشرب و ياكل و يروح الحمام كمان زينا
ليه مفكرين ان الحاجات دى حرام و خطايا و ذنوب ليه؟
اللى حرام فعلا هو الزنا و تعدد النساء و معاشرة القاصرات و قطع الطرق على الآمنين و نشر المعتقدات بالسيف
ليه جسد الانسان فى نظركم محتقر، فى الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم: خلق الله الانسان على صورته و مثاله...اى صورة يا ترى؟ 
محددين قدرات ربنا لكى تناسب قدراتكم العقلية المحدودة و الادهى تتهمون الآخرين بما هو يجب ان يكون اكبر اتهام ليكم: الكفر و الصيان على الله الذى بذل نفسه فداء عنكم و عن كل البشرية و لكنكم له جاحدون ناكرون متذمرون


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> سيكون ردنا انك لم تفهم التجسد الالهى,


مع اني مسلم الا اني افهم و اعرف هذه العقيده مثل اي أخ مسيحي ................... و قال::::


> ثم ان الاعتراض على عقيدة التجسد من الناحية المنطقية سيكون فاشل جدا لاننا هنرد عليك بكل بساطة ونقول لك ان الله قادر على كل شىء بما فى ذلك التجسد وطبعا لن تستطيع ان تنكر ذلك


يا سلام!!!!!!.... طيب الله سبحانه قادر على ان يدخل المؤمنين الجحيم و يدخل المشركين النعيم(حاشا لله تبارك وتعالى).....و الله (قادر) على هذا الشيء و هو على كل شيء قدير, لكن هل هذا الشيء مقبول من الناحيهالمنطقيه ؟!؟!؟!؟! و هل يفعل الله ذلك و العياذ به سبحانه؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟........ ام هي مجرد مسئلة ايمان و خلاص سواء كان منطقيا ام لا...... الله ينور عقلك و يهديك يا عزيزي .................. و دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

اذا عرفت السبب بأنه لماذا من المستحيل ان يفعل الله ما هو يعادي و لا يتماشى مع مقامه ستعرف لماذا من المستحيل ايضا ان يتجسد و يظهر في هيئة ذكر مخلوق او ان يتحد مع المخلوق (حتى لو كان هذا الاتحاد لا يؤثر على لا حدوديته سبحانه............. كل ما هو مطلوب القليل من التعقل و التفكر و الله هو الهادي سبحانه............... و دمتم بصحه و عافيه


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*الا ترى معى يا اخت فراشة ان المواقع والكتب الاسلامية بتستخف بعقولكم عندما تقول لكم هذا الكلام؟
ثم ما هى تلك التناقضات المزعومة؟ فهذه رابع صفحة فى الحوار ولم نر اى تناقض فى عقيدة التجسد الالهى*

أريد أن أسأل 

بما أننا مطلوبين بالإيمان بيسوع الإله _(( حسب زعمكم)) 

ما هو حال من عااش قبل يسوع  هل عليه أن يؤمن بالرب المنتظر؟؟؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

حياكي الله معنا يا اختي و احييك على سؤالك و انتظر ردود اخوتنا في الانسانيه......... و دمتي بخير و صحه و عافيه


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> حياكي الله معنا يا اختي و احييك على سؤالك و انتظر ردود اخوتنا في الانسانيه......... و دمتي بخير و صحه و عافيه



*أتمنى فعــلا الإجابــة عليــه 

بصراحــة و عقلاينــ’ة 

شكراا جزيلااا

فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## Jesus is God (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

و ماذا كان حال البشر قبل محمد؟
ولا هل هتقولولى ابراهيم كان مسلم زى ما بتقولوا فى تخاريفكم المعهودة

طبعا الله نزل انبياء كتير للبشر لغاية لما تفقدهم فى آخر الزمان بابنه الوحيد الجنس يسوع المسيح
الله تدرج مع البشر حسب معرفتهم ابتدا معاهم بنهى آدم عن اكل الشجرة المحرمة مرورا بموسى و الوصايا العشرة حتى انتهى بكلامه ذاته:
كونوا كاملين كما ان اباكم الذى فى  السموات هو كامل

كل اللى آمنوا بالانبياء و بالله فى العهد القديم حاسبهم ربنا حسب اعمالهم و ايمانهم كما سيحاسبنا ايضا

و لذلك نقول فى القداس الآلهى: كرحمتك يارب ولا كخطاينا


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> يا سلام!!!!!!.... طيب الله سبحانه قادر على ان يدخل المؤمنين الجحيم و يدخل المشركين النعيم(حاشا لله تبارك وتعالى).....و الله (قادر) على هذا الشيء و هو على كل شيء قدير, لكن هل هذا الشيء مقبول من الناحيهالمنطقيه ؟!؟!؟!؟! و هل يفعل الله ذلك و العياذ به سبحانه؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟........ ام هي مجرد مسئلة ايمان و خلاص سواء كان منطقيا ام لا...... الله ينور عقلك و يهديك يا عزيزي .................. و دمت بخير



*سنرجع و نقول لك ان  الله قادر ايضا ان يجعلك مسيحي بالقوة؟؟؟؟
 و لكن هذا لا يتماشى مع الله العادل لانه لا يفرض الايمان على احد 

ترجع حضرتك و تعيد الفكرة الغريبة ........  ان التجسد لا يليق بالله لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

كم مرة سالناك ما العيب بالتجسد ؟؟ 


تجيب بدون اي دليل سوى ما يدور في خيالك الواسع لتفرض اراء عن الله و تقرر هذا يليق به و هذا لا يليق 

في محاولات منك لتغيير الموضوع في استنتاجات فلسفية لا تمت الى الدين باي صلة ... 


هل ستسال الله لماذا خلقت الفأر و الفأر حيوان ضار! 


و انا اعود و اسألك ........... هل خلق فيروس قاتل كالمسبب لمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة (الايدز) او بكتيريا الطاعون او السل لائق بالله؟   


الله هو الذي خلق الحياة خلق ايضا كائنات تقتل هذه الحياة و كائنات تساهم في انهاء الحياة  



فمن انت لتحدد ما هو الصحيح و ما هو غير لائق؟

اجِبنا على هذه الاسئلة و نجيبك ؟؟؟!! *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

ردي على الأخ الحبيب ابن الشرق.....................


> سنرجع و نقول لك ان الله قادر ايضا ان يجعلك مسيحي بالقوة؟؟؟؟


لكنه سبحانه لا يفعل ذلك.....


> و لكن هذا لا يتماشى مع الله العادل لانه لا يفرض الايمان على احد


ها انت تؤيد كلامي و تقر ان اعمال الله سبحانه تؤيد العقل و المنطق و الله لا يفعل ما هو مخالف لذلك......... و قلت::::


> ترجع حضرتك و تعيد الفكرة الغريبة ........ ان التجسد لا يليق بالله لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اذا عرفت السبب بأن لماذا الله لا يفعل ما هو يخالف مقامه اللامحدود ستعرف لماذا الله لا يمكن ان يتجسد او أن يتحد مع الجسد مع قدرته على ذلك و هو على كل شيء قدير..... مثال توضيحي: اذا انت عرفت لماذا الخمسه اكثر من الأربعه ستعرف تلقائيا لماذا السبعه اكثر من السته ........... و قلت::::


> كم مرة سالناك ما العيب بالتجسد ؟؟


اظن اني كفيت و وفيت بهذا و ارجع للردود و اقرأها ثانيا لو سمحت...... لكن ان كانت مسئلة عناد (مع احترامي و تقديري يا عزيزي و حبيبي) فهذا شيء أخر........... و قلت::::


> تجيب بدون اي دليل سوى ما يدور في خيالك الواسع لتفرض اراء عن الله و تقرر هذا يليق به و هذا لا يليق
> 
> في محاولات منك لتغيير الموضوع في استنتاجات فلسفية لا تمت الى الدين باي صلة ...


انت بنفسك تؤمن و تقر ان اعمال الله تؤيد المنطق و العقل و اي شيء يخالف ذلك فلا يجوز الايمان به لأن الله هو من بين لعقل الانسان ما هو لائق و ما هو غير لائق بلمقام الالهي الامحدود و على الانسان ان يطيع العقل و الفطره السليمه حتى يطيع الله بلمستوى اللائق على قدر الامكان و يمنع اي شك و ريب شيطاني بأن يدخل و يفسد ايمانه ......... و قلت:::: 


> هل ستسال الله لماذا خلقت الفأر و الفأر حيوان ضار!


بما اني مؤمن و متيقن بأن كل اعمال و افعال الله حكيمه و ليست لهوا و عبثا و تؤيد و تؤيد من العقل السليم و المنطق, فبلتالي سأعرف و اؤمن ان لله حكمه من هذا الفعل و هذا الفعل بدوره لا يخالف كمال الله ولا يخالف العقل و المنطق ايضا,فلماذا اسأل؟!؟!؟!؟!......... و قلت:::: 


> و انا اعود و اسألك ........... هل خلق فيروس قاتل كالمسبب لمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة (الايدز) او بكتيريا الطاعون او السل لائق بالله؟


طبعا لائق ...... لأنه فعل له حكمه و لا يخالف كمال الله اللامحدود و لا المنطق و العقل السليم....... و قلت::::


> الله هو الذي خلق الحياة خلق ايضا كائنات تقتل هذه الحياة و كائنات تساهم في انهاء الحياة


كلام صحيح و اؤيده 100% ....... و قلت::::


> فمن انت لتحدد ما هو الصحيح و ما هو غير لائق؟


ليس انا من احدد و لا اي انسان, الله هو الذي حدد و بين للانسان من خلال نعمة التعقل و التفكر و ارساله الرسل و تنزيله الكتب , ما هو لائق و ما هو غير ذلك بمقامه الكامل المقدس و على الانسان ان اراد اتباع الحقيقه و اكتشافها ان يفعل بما امره الله تعالى و الله هو الحق و منه الحق و اليه يرجع كل حق ......... و ارجو ان تجيبوني الأن على السؤال الذي كان بخصوص(نار اللاهوت)............. و دمتم بخير و صحه و سلامه


----------



## Jesus is God (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> .لكنه سبحانه لا يفعل ذلك.....
> 
> بالطبع لن يفعل ذلك الا اذا فتح له الانسان الباب
> العلاقة بين الله و البشر علاقة بين طرفين و ليست علاقة من طرف واحد
> ...


----------



## Jesus is God (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

مش عارف ليه كل المسلمين بانيين اعتقادهم ان جسد المسيح احتوى و حدد الله غير المحدود
منين جبتوا ها المنطق؟
للاسف فقط العقل البشرى المحدود هو اللى متصور ان الجسد وضع حدود لله لان الانسان محدود
يا احبائى هناك فرق بين الله و الانسان الله لا يحده جسد مثل الانسان فهو ملء السماء و الارض و الكون
كان موجود وقتيا فى شكل الجسد و لكن فى نفس الوقت لم يتغير كيانه المالى للوجود كله 

ربنا فى الشرق و الغرب فى الشمال و الجنوب ربنا مع المؤمنين فى كل مكان فى نفس الوقت و الزمان
لم يترك الله عرشه لما ظهر بالجسد لانه كان فى جسد المسيح و كان مالى العالم 

هى الشمس التى لا تساوى شيئا جنب الله مش ظاهرة فى الشرق الاوسط و فى آسيا و فى كل مكان هل ظهورها فى لبنان حددها و منعها من الظهور فى مصر مثلا طبعا مع الفارق بين الشمس والله لكن بما انكم تحبوا تلمسوا ماديات فلازم نفسرلكم بامثلة حية فى حياتنا اليومية؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Jesus is God قال:


> Asheq Al-Haqq قال:
> 
> 
> > .لكنه سبحانه لا يفعل ذلك.....
> ...


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Jesus is God قال:


> مش عارف ليه كل المسلمين بانيين اعتقادهم ان جسد المسيح احتوى و حدد الله غير المحدود
> منين جبتوا ها المنطق؟
> للاسف فقط العقل البشرى المحدود هو اللى متصور ان الجسد وضع حدود لله لان الانسان محدود
> يا احبائى هناك فرق بين الله و الانسان الله لا يحده جسد مثل الانسان فهو ملء السماء و الارض و الكون
> ...



يا عزيزي لا يمكن ان يحد الله اي شيء و لكن في اشياء الله يفعلها و اشياء مستحيل ان يفعلها(مع قدرته عليها) و نحن نثبت ذلك من خلال ادله عقليه و منطقيه و السلام ......................... و دمتم سالمين


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> انت بنفسك تؤمن و تقر ان اعمال الله تؤيد المنطق و العقل و اي شيء يخالف ذلك فلا يجوز الايمان به لأن الله هو من بين لعقل الانسان ما هو لائق و ما هو غير لائق بلمقام الالهي الامحدود و على الانسان ان يطيع العقل و الفطره السليمه حتى يطيع الله بلمستوى اللائق على قدر الامكان و يمنع اي شك و ريب شيطاني بأن يدخل و يفسد ايمانه



*يا اخي وفق أي منطق ؟؟ هل وفق منطق الانسان الذي قد يكون خاطئا ؟؟

الفكر الانساني لم يصل الى الله و لا المنطق اوصل الانسان الى الله لا بل بعض الاتجاهات في الفكر الانساني وصلت الى الالحاد الجزئي او التام 

لذلك لا يمكن بناء افكارنا عن الله و علاقته بالبشر من خلال المنطق البشري بل من خلال المنطق الالهي 

الله الذي اظهر نفسه من خلاق قدرته على الخلق ........ و مع ذلك جحد الانسان و الفكر الانساني الذي توجه الى عبادة الهة غريبة او الى الالحاد 




			اذا عرفت السبب بأن لماذا الله لا يفعل ما هو يخالف مقامه اللامحدود ستعرف لماذا الله لا يمكن ان يتجسد او أن يتحد مع الجسد مع قدرته على ذلك و هو على كل شيء قدير..... مثال توضيحي: اذا انت عرفت لماذا الخمسه اكثر من الأربعه ستعرف تلقائيا لماذا السبعه اكثر من السته ...........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني هذه الجملة بالذات لا تمت بصلة الى الموضوع لا من بعيد و لا من قريب يعني فعلا خارج الموضوع 




			طبعا لائق ...... لأنه فعل له حكمه و لا يخالف كمال الله اللامحدود و لا المنطق و العقل السليم.......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و انا اقول لك ان التجسد هو  حكمة الله ........ و هو لائق بالله من كل النواحي

لانك لم تجب ما العيب بالتجسد الا بكلمات مبنية على فكر معين بدون توضيح !

الستة اكبر من الخمسة و لا ادري ما تقصد بالضبط 


هل كل ما تؤمن به يجب ان يكون موافقا لله القدير ؟! 





			ليس انا من احدد و لا اي انسان, الله هو الذي حدد و بين للانسان من خلال نعمة التعقل و التفكر و ارساله الرسل و تنزيله الكتب , ما هو لائق و ما هو غير ذلك بمقامه الكامل المقدس و على الانسان ان اراد اتباع الحقيقه و اكتشافها ان يفعل بما امره الله تعالى و الله هو الحق و منه الحق و اليه يرجع كل حق ......... و ارجو ان تجيبوني الأن على السؤال الذي كان بخصوص(نار اللاهوت)............. و دمتم بخير و صحه و سلامه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله اعطانا نعمة العقل و الايمان لنؤمن به 

و في النهاية لا ارجو لك الا الوصول الحقيقي  

حين نكمل هذا المحور بكل البراهين ننتقل الى مبتغاك 

دمتم في امان الله *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> يا اخي وفق أي منطق ؟؟ هل وفق منطق الانسان الذي قد يكون خاطئا ؟؟


وفق المنطق الذي بينه الله للانسان و ليس وفق منطق الانسان و هلا تشرحلي لو سمحت ما هو منطق الانسان؟؟؟؟ و اذا كانت اعتقاداتي مبنيه على اساس منطق(1+1=2) فهل سأكون مخطئا او مخالفا للحقيقه؟!؟!؟!؟!؟! فالله سبحانه هو الذي بين هذا المنطق لعقل الانسان و ليس الانسان , الانسان كان لاشيء و بفضل الله و حبه اصبح شيئا........


> الفكر الانساني لم يصل الى الله و لا المنطق اوصل الانسان الى الله لا بل بعض الاتجاهات في الفكر الانساني وصلت الى الالحاد الجزئي او التام


و لن يصل , و الفكر الانساني الذي وصل الى الالحاد كما تقول , فهذا الفكر من الواضح انه لم يتبع المنطق السليم الذي وضعه الله تبارك و تعالى, و قد انحرف عن الطريق السليم و المستقيم و لهذا السبب قد وصل الى تلك الدرجه السفيهه...........


> لذلك لا يمكن بناء افكارنا عن الله و علاقته بالبشر من خلال المنطق البشري بل من خلال المنطق الالهي


و من قال غير ذلك , لكن ما هي الوسيله المناسبه و المتاحه للانسان لكي يدرك من خلالها ذلك المنطق؟؟؟؟؟؟................


> الله الذي اظهر نفسه من خلاق قدرته على الخلق ........ و مع ذلك جحد الانسان و الفكر الانساني الذي توجه الى عبادة الهة غريبة او الى الالحاد


و هذا بسبب الانحراف عن العقل السليم و المنطق القويم و اتباع خطوات الشيطان الرجيم..................


> إقتباس:
> اذا عرفت السبب بأن لماذا الله لا يفعل ما هو يخالف مقامه اللامحدود ستعرف لماذا الله لا يمكن ان يتجسد او أن يتحد مع الجسد مع قدرته على ذلك و هو على كل شيء قدير..... مثال توضيحي: اذا انت عرفت لماذا الخمسه اكثر من الأربعه ستعرف تلقائيا لماذا السبعه اكثر من السته ...........
> 
> يعني هذه الجملة بالذات لا تمت بصلة الى الموضوع لا من بعيد و لا من قريب يعني فعلا خارج الموضوع


ان سألتك و قلت لك:هل الله سبحانه يفعل ما هو لا يتناسب مع كماله و مقامه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟... سيكون جوابك بلا طبعاسأعود و اسئلك لماذا؟؟؟ و ما هو دليلك المعقول و المنطقي على ذلك؟؟؟؟؟...... و انتظر اجابتك على هذا ان شاء الله..................


> و انا اقول لك ان التجسد هو حكمة الله ........ و هو لائق بالله من كل النواحي


بين لي ما هي دلائلك العقليه و المنطقيه على ذلك؟؟؟؟؟...........


> هل كل ما تؤمن به يجب ان يكون موافقا لله القدير ؟!


نعم طبعا, و الا فكيف سيكون ايماني صحيحا............ 


> الله اعطانا نعمة العقل و الايمان لنؤمن به


كلام جميل و صحيح.... و على هذا الاساس لا يجب ان نؤمن بما يناقض و يخالف العقل السليم...............


> و في النهاية لا ارجو لك الا الوصول الحقيقي
> 
> حين نكمل هذا المحور بكل البراهين ننتقل الى مبتغاك
> 
> دمتم في امان الله


ان شاء الله نصل جميعا الى الحقيقه و الخير الالهي , و شكرا على ردودك................... و دمتم في رعاية الله


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*نقطة الخلاف الرئيسية هنا هى اننا المسيحيين نؤمن ان التجسد والفداء هو اعظم اعمال الله على الاطلاق فى حق البشرية,..
بينما يدعى المسلمون انه لا يوافق مقام الله!!!!!!!!!!
وفى الحقيقة سبب هذا الخلاف هو الفكر الاسلامى,..
فالاسلام يوهم المسلم بأن الله منزه عن التجسد وكأن التجسد خطية ويخبره اننا المسيحيين لا نقدر الله حق التقدير وكل ذلك ليجعل المسلم ينفر من الفكر المسيحى ولا يفكر فى اعتناقه ويوهمه بصفات ليست فى الله مثل صفة التكبر مع ان الله متواضع وليس متكبر
فطالما ان المسلم يرى ان الله متكبر وليس متواضع فلن يقتنع ابدا بعقيدة التجسد, لكن ان اقتنع المسلم ان الله متواضع فسيقتنع بكل سهولة بان التجسد والفداء امر عظيم
يعنى باختصار نحن نحتاج لاثبات بطلان النظرة الاسلامية لله وليس لاثبات التجسد لان التجسد يتفق مع العقل لكن النظرة الاسلامية لله لا تتفق مع العقل او الواقع*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Jesus is God قال:


> و ماذا كان حال البشر قبل محمد؟
> ولا هل هتقولولى ابراهيم كان مسلم زى ما بتقولوا فى تخاريفكم المعهودة
> 
> ليست تخاريفـ با هذا الوااقع
> ...



لم تجبني ... ما بال و حال الأنبياء قبل يسوع هل كانوا يؤمنون بالإله الذي في السموات أم بيسوع المتجســد 
وان كانوا آمنوا بالإلهالذي في السماء و نحن يجب علينا أن نؤمن بيسوع المتجسـد 
فهل يرضى اللهـ تعالى أن يكون هناك تناقض في عبادة الناس له !!!
و لماذا لم يتجسـد اللهـ تعالى منذ أول لحظة في الحياة الدنيا و تجســد في منتصف الحياة و ترك الناس يتخبطون في مسألة التجسيد أو لا..!!! 

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*اولا الاله الذى فى السموات هو نفسه الاله المتجسد والذى عبده الانبياء جميعا والذى نعبده نحن المسيحيون الان يا فراشة وبالتالى فلا يوجد اى تناقض فى العبادة
ثانيا الله لم يتجسد من بعد خطية ادم وحواء مباشرة لانه لو فعل ذلك لما شعر العالم بقيمة الفداء
ثالثا الناس لا تتخبط بسبب الله وانما بسبب انهم اختاروا ان يؤمنوا بكتب خاطئة وتركوا الكتاب المقدس فانتم مثلا تتخبطون لانكم تؤمنون بالقران يعنى العيب منكم وليس من الله*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اولا الاله الذى فى السموات هو نفسه الاله المتجسد
> !!!! هل أنت مقتنع بالكلام الذي تقولهـ !!! اللهـ في السموات هو نفسه الإله الذي اتخذ إلهاا في عص من العصور ألي كذلك .. إذاا نحنُ نؤمن باللهـ تعالى (( بغض النظر تجسد أو لم يتجســد ))
> نحن نعبــد اللهـ تعالى وحده .هل توافقني ذلك؟
> 
> ...


*طبعــا العيبـ من البشــر الذين ضلوا وظلموا و اجعلو لله أندادا  و جعلو لله ولدا 

تعالى اللهـ عن ذلك علوا كبيرا 

شكراا جزيلاا*


----------



## Christian Knight (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*1-اخوكى عاشق الحق حاول ان يثبت عدم منطقية التجسد الالهى وفشل فهل تستطيعين انتى ان تثبتى ان التجسد غير منطقى او حتى غير حتمى؟؟
2-اتفق معكى اننا المسيحيين نعبد الله وحده لكن لا اتفق معكى انكم المسلمين تعبدون الله الحقيقى
3-انتى قلتى بالحرف الواحد:
إذاا نحنُ نؤمن باللهـ تعالى (( بغض النظر تجسد أو لم يتجســد ))
ومعنى ذلك انه لو ان الله تجسد وانكرتم ذلك تكون عبادتكم لله باطلة وهو ما حدث بالفعل

4-التجسد لم يضف لله وانما اضاف للبشرية لانه عن طريق التجسد فدانا الله
5-العالم فى نظرى يعنى البشرية
6-العيب من البشر الذين ضلوا عموما سواء من جعلوا له اندادا او من عبدوا الها غير حقيقيا*


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> طبعــا العيبـ من البشــر الذين ضلوا وظلموا و اجعلو لله أندادا و جعلو لله ولدا
> 
> تعالى اللهـ عن ذلك علوا كبيرا
> 
> شكراا جزيلاا



*اولا انتم تتهمونا ظلما و صدقتم ادعاءاتكم 

فنحن لا نجعل لله اندادا و لا نعبد رؤساءنا! 

نحن نعبد الله الواحد و نؤمن بتجسد ابنه الوحيد 

من الافضل ان تناقشوا بلا مزاعم مصطنعة ! *


----------



## Jesus is God (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

انتم للاسف مش قادرين تستعبوا ان اعظم عمل عمله الله للانسان هو التجسد لان الاسلام ملبسكم نظارة سودا و عاميكم، الشيطان خادعكم و موهمكم انه الله لتعبدوه دون ان تدروا

الشيطان عدو الخير و البشر بيحارب فكرة التجسد حرب شعواء علشان بالتجسد تم الصلب و فداء البشرية و خلاصها من قبضة الشيطان فازاى هيرضى بكده و يقعد ساكت، مش ممكن امال يبقى عدو الخير ازاى؟

انتم كل همكم اثبات عدم منطقية التجسد لكن لم تكلفوا انفسكم لحظة واحدة تفكروا مرة فيها هو ليه المسيح دون عن كل العالم اتولد بدون زرع بشر؟ لييييه؟
اجابتكم الله اراد كده......هارجع اقول ليييه؟
ربنا ما بيعملش حاجات كده ملهاش معنى و انتم سايبين واقع حى بتعترفوا بحدوثه لكن متجاهلينه تماما، متجاهلين حقيقة سهلة و بسيطة هى اول الطريق لمعرفة من هو هذا المولود من غير زرع بشر

التجسد كما قال الاخوة الاحباء كان ضرورة للانسن مش بس علشان الفداء لكن علشان يعرف من هو الله اللى بيؤمن بيه
ربنا فى المسيحية معلوم و لكنه فى الاسلام مجهول غير معروف
ربنا لما تجسد و اظهر ذاته للعالم دحض اقوال الملحدين اللى بيقولوا ربنا مش موجود، لا دا موجود و ظهر و بين حقيقته للبشر
مش ممكن الانسان يطلع لربنا علشان يتعرف عليه لكن الاله القادر هو اللى يقدر ينزل للانسان علشان يعرفه من هو الله و علشان يوريه كيف يسلك فى حياته كما يليق

انتم سايبين كل ده و ماسكين فى تفاهات لانكم لا تريدون ان تتعرفوا على الله الحقيقى نتيجة الاسوار العالية و القضبان اللى محمد و قرآنه ساجنكم خلفها و مسجدكم لقوى الشر المحاربة لله


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> وفق المنطق الذي بينه الله للانسان و ليس وفق منطق الانسان و هلا تشرحلي لو سمحت ما هو منطق الانسان؟؟؟؟ و اذا كانت اعتقاداتي مبنيه على اساس منطق(1+1=2) فهل سأكون مخطئا او مخالفا للحقيقه؟!؟!؟!؟!؟! فالله سبحانه هو الذي بين هذا المنطق لعقل الانسان و ليس الانسان , الانسان كان لاشيء و بفضل الله و حبه اصبح شيئا........



*نحن لا نعتمد الا على المنطق الذي وضعه الله من زمن آدم الى يومنا هذا .... 

عندما تسال عن منطق 1+1 

انا اسالك ايضا لماذا لا تقول 1*1 ؟؟

اقول لك ان الله الواحد الكامل لا يمكن ان تعامله معاملة الواحد الرياضي 

لان وحدانية الله تختلف عن المسائل الحسابية

و اذا كيف يكون الانسان نفس +جسد و هو واحد أ لن الجواب بالمعنى الرياضي يكون اثنين لكن يبقى الانسان واحد
 الا اذا كان الانسان له انفصام في الشخصية (على سبيل المزاح)!!!! 




			لكن ما هي الوسيله المناسبه و المتاحه للانسان لكي يدرك من خلالها ذلك المنطق؟؟؟؟؟؟................
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المنطق الالهي ندركه من خلال الوحي الالهي في الكتاب المقدس 





			ان سألتك و قلت لك:هل الله سبحانه يفعل ما هو لا يتناسب مع كماله و مقامه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟... سيكون جوابك بلا طبعاسأعود و اسئلك لماذا؟؟؟ و ما هو دليلك المعقول و المنطقي على ذلك؟؟؟؟؟...... و انتظر اجابتك على هذا ان شاء الله..................
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما سالت سؤالا عن اذا الكتاب المقدس يخالف العقل قلت لك  و ماذا عنك ؟؟ 

انا فهمت سؤالك و سألتك ماذا عنك ؟؟  لانني اعتمد بالدرجة الاساس على الكتاب المقدس 

فان طريقي الى الله مبني على الوحي الالهي 

لان العقل البشري ضئيل جدا و بكنه يدرك الكثر من الامور و لكن ليس الامور الالهية 

و لان الله غير مدرك و ما نعرفه عن الله هو قليل جدا ... 

فالتجسد الالهي يدل على التواضع الالهي كما قلت لك مسبقا 

فالله بكامل تواضعه اخذ جسدا و حل بين الناس و لكن لم يؤثر بأي شكل من الاشكال على كماله و مرارا ذكرنا اتحتد النفس بالجسد كدليل على الاتحاد بدون تمازج او اختلاط او بلبلة.

من ناحية اخرى تجسد الله بين للانسان محبة الله الكاملة له و بين عدله الكامل و بين امور كثيرة كان الانبياء يسمعون عنها من خلال الوحي لكنهم اشتهوا رؤيتها ....

و كما يقول الرب
"فنظر اليهم يسوع وقال لهم. هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع" الانجيل بحسب متى الرسول 19: 26

فالانسان بعقله لم يصل الى الله لان ابتعد كثيرا 

فالانسان تحكمه كثير من الامور الاجتماعية و الشخصية فيريد تطبيق هذه الامور على كل الناس هذا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر 

لكن الله لا يتأثر بالظروف او ما شابه ذلك 

و لهذا الايمان الصحيح هو من الله بالاعتماد على الارادة الذاتية و العقل لنمشي عبر الباب الضيق 

لان الايمان بالله هو الثقة بالله 

و الايمان هو ليس فعل او قول عقلي بحت 

لان الايمان يجب ان يكون بالروح اولا لان الايمان هو علاقة شخصية او ثقة شخصية ناتجة عن تجربة لا اقوال و ندافع عنها ....... لان الايمان هو حياة يحياها المؤمن *


----------



## steven gerrard (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

عزيزى عاشق الحق

لما انا قلتلك ايه هوه اعتراضك على التجسد ابتديت تلف وتدور وما قلتليش اجابة واضحة زى اجاباتى لك وقلتلى الخمسة اكتر من الاربعة وحاجات كده مش فاهمها

انا عايز اجابة واضحة

بالنسبة للتجسد والمفهوم الاسلامى من وجهة نظرى

انا ارى ان الاسلام يغرز فى النفوس ان الله متكبر وده فى اسماء الله الحسنى

ولكن قمة التواضع هوه التجسد

الاسلام يوحى بان التجسد خطيئة ولكن نحن فى المسيحية لانراه كذلك لان البشر هم اولاد الله التجسد ليس بجرم كادخال المومنين جهنم

فى الاسلام التجسد هو تحديد لذات الله الغير محدود

فى المسيحية التجسد هو اتحاد طبيعتين بغير امتزاج

الطبيعة البشرية بدون الخطيئة 
الطبيعة الالهيه بكل خصائصها

بخصوص التحديد للذات الالهية بالتجسد كما اراه فى العقول الاسلامية

هو كمثل ان اقول لك دع اخى يسرق هنا فى مصر وتعالى معايا نزنى فى المانيا 

طبعا هاتقولى ربنا هاشوفنا فى كل حتة وشايف اخويا كمان

هاقولك طيب له بتفرض ان التجسد يحدد الله القادر على كل شئ

وليه بتعتبر التجسد شئ غير لائق الم يخلقك الله فى جسد اهذا الجسد مشين ايخلقك الله مشينا

عايز رد واضح وصريح بخصوص النقط دى بدون فلسفة ولف ودوران ومن غير اسئلة يعنى مش ترد على استفسارى بسوال اخر

زى مثلا مش اقولك هو ليه التجسد غير لائق تقولى ولية ادخال المومنين النار غير لائق

سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## Jesus is God (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

و للتأكيد على كلام الاخوة عن التجسد احب اضيف هل جسد الانسان نفسه حاجة يستعر منها الانسان؟
الجسد ذاته ليس عيب ولا خطية، العيب فيما قد يرتكبه هذا الجسد من خطايا
الجسد الطاهر لا يعيب صاحبه لذلك جاء المسيح بارا لم يعرف خطية
ما يعيب الجسد هو ان يرتكب خطايا مثل السرقة و الزنا

و كذلك لم يرى جسد البار فسادا فهو لم يتوارى فى الثرى مدفونا بل صعد الى السماء دون ان يفسد

يبقى لما يكون واحد مولود من غير زرع بشر مش متوارث الخطية و جسده لم يرتكب خطايا و لم يدفن فى التراب، ما العيب فى جسده او تجسده اذن؟

و بعد كل الاشياء العجيبة دى التى لم يتصف بها اى كائن فى الوجود عمركم ما فكرتم لحظة هو مين ممكن يكون هذا الفريد من نوعه الوحيد الجنس؟

يعنى هو ربنا مثلا عمل كل ده علشان يخلى الناس تفتكر ان المسيح الاله و يخدعهم...سبحان الله فى عقول لا تريد ان تعى ما وضحه الله للبشر وضوح كامل لا شك فيه


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *1-اخوكى عاشق الحق حاول ان يثبت عدم منطقية التجسد الالهى وفشل فهل تستطيعين انتى ان تثبتى ان التجسد غير منطقى او حتى غير حتمى؟؟
> 
> أجيبي عن سؤالي بعقلانيــة ستجد ان فكرة التجسيد باطلــة و لا أصل لها في الوااقع
> 2-اتفق معكى اننا المسيحيين نعبد الله وحده لكن لا اتفق معكى انكم المسلمين تعبدون الله الحقيقى
> ...



نعم .. متفق عليه 

شكراا جزيلااا

ولكن ما يزال السؤال قائما 

الأنبياء قبل يسوع المتجســد كانوا يعبدون اللهـ روحااا و ليس جسداا أم مااذا 

و السؤال الآخر ..هل يسوع اللهـ أم ابن اللهـ


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

ردودي على (الفارس)............... قال::::


> نقطة الخلاف الرئيسية هنا هى اننا المسيحيين نؤمن ان التجسد والفداء هو اعظم اعمال الله على الاطلاق فى حق البشرية,..
> بينما يدعى المسلمون انه لا يوافق مقام الله!!!!!!!!!!


ادعائنا مقرون بأدله و لكن مع الاسف انتم من يعاند................... و قال::::


> وفى الحقيقة سبب هذا الخلاف هو الفكر الاسلامى,..
> فالاسلام يوهم المسلم بأن الله منزه عن التجسد وكأن التجسد خطية ويخبره اننا المسيحيين لا نقدر الله حق التقدير وكل ذلك ليجعل المسلم ينفر من الفكر المسيحى ولا يفكر فى اعتناقه ويوهمه بصفات ليست فى الله مثل صفة التكبر مع ان الله متواضع وليس متكبر


التجسد ليس خطيئه لكنه فعل لا يتناسب مع كمال الله , اوضحلك: الله سبحانه قادر على ان يكون نور مرئي لامحدود و هذا الشيء ليس خطيئه لكنه لا يتناسب مع كمال الله لأنه هو خالق النور و لا يستوي الخالق مع المخلوق...... ثانيا : هل تعرف انت معنى التواضع و هل تعرف لمن يختص هذا العمل؟؟؟؟........ و الله متكبر لأنه هو الوحيد الذي يستحق ان يتكبر و تكبره حق و خير و ليس شر و باطل(افتح عقلك رجائا)............... و قال::::


> يعنى باختصار نحن نحتاج لاثبات بطلان النظرة الاسلامية لله وليس لاثبات التجسد لان التجسد يتفق مع العقل لكن النظرة الاسلامية لله لا تتفق مع العقل او الواقع


اذا اثبتوا ذلك ان استطعتم............. و الله اعلم بمن يتفق مع العقل و من يتفق مع الجهل .................... و قال::::


> فانتم مثلا تتخبطون لانكم تؤمنون بالقران يعنى العيب منكم وليس من الله


لنا كل الفخر و الاعتزاز بأن نؤمن بلقرأن و لو سمحت اصلح اسلوبك في الكلام........................ و قال::::


> -اخوكى عاشق الحق حاول ان يثبت عدم منطقية التجسد الالهى وفشل فهل تستطيعين انتى ان تثبتى ان التجسد غير منطقى او حتى غير حتمى؟؟


ها قد رجعنا الى الخداع و الكذب , على العموم القارئ من يقرر من هو المحق و من هو الفاشل و ليس انت.................. و قال::::


> -اتفق معكى اننا المسيحيين نعبد الله وحده لكن لا اتفق معكى انكم المسلمين تعبدون الله الحقيقى


الله اعلم بعباده ............... و لا اقول الا الله يهديك .............. و دمت بصحه و سلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

ردودي على أخي ابن الشرق.......................قال::::


> نحن لا نعتمد الا على المنطق الذي وضعه الله من زمن آدم الى يومنا هذا ....


و نحن كذلك و لله الحمد........................ و قال::::


> عندما تسال عن منطق 1+1
> 
> انا اسالك ايضا لماذا لا تقول 1*1 ؟؟


لما لا تحاول ان تفهمني يا عزيزي , عندما اقول انا ان المنطق الصحيح هو مثلا(1+1=2) فشيء اكيد اني اؤمن ايضا ان1×1=1 و 1÷1=1 فهذا امثله توضيحيه لصحة المنطق المتبع , ركز معي ارجوك..................... و قال::::


> اقول لك ان الله الواحد الكامل لا يمكن ان تعامله معاملة الواحد الرياضي
> 
> لان وحدانية الله تختلف عن المسائل الحسابية


اؤيد كلامك و اتفق معك 1000% , فنحن عندما نقول الله تعالى واحد , ليس قصدنا هو الواحد الرياضي المحدود(1-1=0) بل نقصد من ذلك انه الوحيد في هذا الوجود الذي عنده الكمال و الجلال المطلق اللامحدود..................... و قال::::


> و اذا كيف يكون الانسان نفس +جسد و هو واحد أ لن الجواب بالمعنى الرياضي يكون اثنين لكن يبقى الانسان واحد
> الا اذا كان الانسان له انفصام في الشخصية (على سبيل المزاح)!!!!


الانسان مركب............ و قال::::


> المنطق الالهي ندركه من خلال الوحي الالهي في الكتاب المقدس


و ما هو المعيار الذي تؤمن من خلاله بصحة الكتاب المقدس(ارجو الاجابه)................... و قال::::


> عندما سالت سؤالا عن اذا الكتاب المقدس يخالف العقل قلت لك و ماذا عنك ؟؟


انا اؤمن بلقرأن لأنني اراه كتاب كامل و شامل و لا يخالف العقل و المنطق... فلعقل يؤيد القرأن و القرأن يأمر بلتعقل................... و قال::::


> فالتجسد الالهي يدل على التواضع الالهي كما قلت لك مسبقا
> 
> فالله بكامل تواضعه اخذ جسدا و حل بين الناس و لكن لم يؤثر بأي شكل من الاشكال على كماله و مرارا ذكرنا اتحتد النفس بالجسد كدليل على الاتحاد بدون تمازج او اختلاط او بلبلة.


فسرلي معنى التواضع لو سمحت و قل لي لمن يختص هذا العمل.؟.................. و قال::::


> من ناحية اخرى تجسد الله بين للانسان محبة الله الكاملة له و بين عدله الكامل و بين امور كثيرة كان الانبياء يسمعون عنها من خلال الوحي لكنهم اشتهوا رؤيتها ....


انا اؤمن بحب الله و عدله تبارك و تعالى و اقول انه لولا حب الله لنا لما خلقنا و اوجدنا من العدم , لكنني لا اؤمن بلتجسد و لم يضر او يؤثر ذلك على ايماني الكامل بحب الله و عدله شيئا....................... و قال::::


> لان الايمان بالله هو الثقة بالله
> 
> و الايمان هو ليس فعل او قول عقلي بحت
> 
> لان الايمان يجب ان يكون بالروح اولا لان الايمان هو علاقة شخصية او ثقة شخصية ناتجة عن تجربة لا اقوال و ندافع عنها ....... لان الايمان هو حياة يحياها المؤمن


كلامك جميل يا أخي , لكن حتى الايمان يجب ان يكون معقولا ليصبح مقبولا و صحيحا و يصبح بعيد عن كل شك و ريب مضر....... و شكرا على ردودك............... و دمت بخير و صحه و سلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

ردودي على أخي ستفن جرارد.......................قال::::


> عزيزى عاشق الحق
> 
> لما انا قلتلك ايه هوه اعتراضك على التجسد ابتديت تلف وتدور وما قلتليش اجابة واضحة زى اجاباتى لك وقلتلى الخمسة اكتر من الاربعة وحاجات كده مش فاهمها


ارجع للردود رجائا يا عزيزي لأنني بصراحه تعبت من كثر ما وضحت, و كلامي(الخمسه اكثر من الأربعه) كان في ردي على أخي ابن الشرق و ليس عليك فرجع و تأكد بنفسك و كل كلامي كان واضحا و بلعربي ايضا يا أخي و عزيزي ستفن........................... و قال::::


> بالنسبة للتجسد والمفهوم الاسلامى من وجهة نظرى
> 
> انا ارى ان الاسلام يغرز فى النفوس ان الله متكبر وده فى اسماء الله الحسنى
> 
> ولكن قمة التواضع هوه التجسد


هذا الكلام رديت عليه في ردودي السابقه فرجع لها لو سمحت........................ و قال::::


> الاسلام يوحى بان التجسد خطيئة ولكن نحن فى المسيحية لانراه كذلك لان البشر هم اولاد الله التجسد ليس بجرم كادخال المومنين جهنم


رددت على هذا الكلام في ردي على (الفارس المسيحي), ارجع له رجائا..................... و قال::::


> فى الاسلام التجسد هو تحديد لذات الله الغير محدود


مستحيل ان الله يحده شيء و قلتها انا اكثر من مره.................و قال::::


> فى المسيحية التجسد هو اتحاد طبيعتين بغير امتزاج
> 
> الطبيعة البشرية بدون الخطيئة
> الطبيعة الالهيه بكل خصائصها


الله قادر على ان يرحمنا و يتوب علينا دون ان يتحد مع طبيعه ناقصه و مخلوقه و يتجسد على هيئة ذكر مخلوق يأكل و يشرب و يعلق على خشبه مخلوقه............ و عدم اتحاد الله اللامحدود مع المحدود هو الأصح الناحيه العقليه و المنطقيه............... و قال::::


> هاقولك طيب له بتفرض ان التجسد يحدد الله القادر على كل شئ
> 
> وليه بتعتبر التجسد شئ غير لائق الم يخلقك الله فى جسد اهذا الجسد مشين ايخلقك الله مشينا


الله تعالى لا يحده شيء و هو محيط بكل شيئ.., التجسد غير لائق و غير متناسب مع كمال الله لأنه شيئ مخلوق و الله خالقه و لا يتساوى الله سبحانه مع خلقه و التجسد ليس خطيئه لكنه فعل لا يتناسب مع الكمال و الجسد ليس مشين و هو نعمه من الله تعالى لكنه مخصوص للمخلوقين فقط ................. و قال اخيرا::::


> عايز رد واضح وصريح بخصوص النقط دى بدون فلسفة ولف ودوران ومن غير اسئلة يعنى مش ترد على استفسارى بسوال اخر
> 
> زى مثلا مش اقولك هو ليه التجسد غير لائق تقولى ولية ادخال المومنين النار غير لائق
> 
> سلام ونعمة


اقرأ ردودي عليك و احكم بضميرك................. و دمت في امان الله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

و ارجو كل الرجاء ان تقرأوا ردودي عليكم جيدا قبل ردكم علي................. و دمتم جميعا في صحه و سلامه


----------



## Christian Knight (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> نعم .. متفق عليه
> 
> شكراا جزيلااا
> 
> ...



*سؤالك ليس له اى معنى منطقى يا فراشة لانك تقولين قبل التجسد ثم تعودين وتقولين روحا ام جسدا,......
فكيف سيكون هناك جسدا وهو لم يتجسد بعد!!!!!!!
كما ان سؤالك يعتبر ان الله قبل التجسد يختلف عن الله قبل التجسد وهذا خطأ طبعا, فالله الذى عبده جميع الانبياء هو الله الذى تجسد والذى نعبده نحن ومن ينكر التجسد الالهى تكون عبادته لله باطلة حتى لو ادعى انه يعبد الله الذى ارسل كل الانبياء
اما الاجابة عن سؤالك الثانى فهى ان المسيح هو الله وهو ابن الله لان كلمة ابن هنا لا يراد بها البنوة الجسدية وانما معناها ان المسيح من طبيعة الله واحد اقانيمه وبالتالى فهو الله نفسه ايضا*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*يا اخ عاشق لسنا نحن من نعاند وانما انتم الذين تنظرون الى الله نظرة خاطئة تماما, فالله ليس بمتكبر ابدا لان التكبر هى صفة الشيطان وليست صفة الله.
الله متواضع وتجسده يؤكد تواضعه ويؤكد محبته وعظمته, فكيف بالعقل والمنطق تريدوننا ان نعكس المنطق ونقول ان التجسد ينافى عظمة الله؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

يا عزيزي (الفارس):التكبر نوعان , نوع في الحق و نوع في الباطل , و نحن عندما نقول الله تعالى متكبر فهذا التكبر خير و حق لأنه سبحانه يتكبر على الشر و الباطل و لا يريد لنا الا اتباع الحق الذي يوصلنا الى حب الله و غفرانه لخطايانا و يوصلنا بفضل الله الى النعيم الأبدي.... و لكن التكبر في النوع الثاني هو بلعكس تماما فهذا تكبر بلباطل و هو تكبر شرير و مضر و يوصل صاحبه الى الهلاك و العذاب.................... ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت.......... و دمت سالم


----------



## Christian Knight (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*طالما انه منافى للتواضع فالله منزه عنه*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

لقد سألتك يا فارس هذا السؤال مسبقا و لم تجبني عليه


> هل تعرف انت معنى التواضع و هل تعرف لمن يختص هذا العمل؟؟؟؟


و ارجو ان تجبني هذه المره ...................... و دمت في رعاية الواحد


----------



## Christian Knight (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*نعم اعرف معنى التواضع وهو من صفات الله*


----------



## Jesus is God (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

لماذا تقولون من تواضع لله رفعه؟
اذن التواضع صفة حسنة و مقبولة و لا يصح ان تكون حسنة للبشر فقط دون الله او العكس
ارى ان وصفك لله بالمتكبر اللى هى المفروض عكس المتواضع هو اساس المشكلة
لكنك بترجع تلف و تحور معنى المتكبر و تلصقه بالتكبر عن الصغاير و الاخطاء بينما هو يبدو فى معناه الاقرب انه المتعالى الغير متواضع بدون تحوير ولا لف ولا دوران
على فكرة نفس مشكلة اليهود اللى لسه مستنيين ملك عظيم يحكم العالم بينما يسوع جاء وديعا لا يحارب ولا يقاتل لان مملكته ليست من هذا العالم كما قال


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*




> سؤالك ليس له اى معنى منطقى يا فراشة لانك تقولين قبل التجسد ثم تعودين وتقولين روحا ام جسدا,......
> فكيف سيكون هناك جسدا وهو لم يتجسد بعد!!!!!!!
> كما ان سؤالك يعتبر ان الله قبل التجسد يختلف عن الله قبل التجسد وهذا خطأ طبعا, فالله الذى عبده جميع الانبياء هو الله الذى تجسد والذى نعبده نحن ومن ينكر التجسد الالهى تكون عبادته لله باطلة حتى لو ادعى انه يعبد الله الذى ارسل كل الانبياء



*جميـــل جداا ..
أنــا لا اقول بأن اللهـ تعالى قبل التجسيد يختلف عن الله بعد التجسيــد 
و جميل جداا بأنك عرفت التناقض بعقيدتك .
إذاا أنتم من تعبدون اللهـ المتجســد أم اللهـ الذي كان يعبده الأنبياء قبل تجسيد اللهـ ؟؟؟
و إذا كنت تقول بأنه لا يوجد فرق بين اللهـ المتجسد و اللهـ قبل التجسيـد إذاا لماذا تعبدون ((جسد )) يسوع الذي هلَك و زالَ هذا الجســد .... فيبقى الأمــر المنطقي فعلا أن تعبدوا اللهـ الذي عبده الأنبياء من قبل 
و ليس الجســد الذي ظهر به الله لفترة زمنيه قصيرة ثم هلك هذا الجســ*د .



> اما الاجابة عن سؤالك الثانى فهى ان المسيح هو الله وهو ابن الله لان كلمة ابن هنا لا يراد بها البنوة الجسدية وانما معناها ان المسيح من طبيعة الله واحد اقانيمه وبالتالى فهو الله نفسه ايضا


*
كيف المسيح من طبيعة اللهـ وهو اللهـ نفسه الذي تجسَد !!! 

أعجب جداا كيف تضحكون على أنفسكم و تصدقون من مثل هذه الأمور ...

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> و إذا كنت تقول بأنه لا يوجد فرق بين اللهـ المتجسد و اللهـ قبل التجسيـد إذاا لماذا تعبدون ((جسد )) يسوع الذي هلَك و زالَ هذا الجســد .... فيبقى الأمــر المنطقي فعلا أن تعبدوا اللهـ الذي عبده الأنبياء من قبل
> و ليس الجســد الذي ظهر به الله لفترة زمنيه قصيرة ثم هلك هذا الجســد .





> كيف المسيح من طبيعة اللهـ وهو اللهـ نفسه الذي تجسَد !!!
> 
> أعجب جداا كيف تضحكون على أنفسكم و تصدقون من مثل هذه الأمور ...




*يا لضيق السجن الذي وضعتيه على عقلك.......؟ 

ان الله الذي تجسد لم يفقد جوهره ابدا ..... فكيف يتغير جوهر الالوهة بالتجسد  ؟؟ اثبتي لنا بالعقل و المنطق

بدل من هذا الاسلوب المتهجم الذي يدل على قلة الحيلة ... 



السيد المسيح له المجد قام بالجسد لذا فان جسده الآن في السماوات و لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته و لا لحظة و لا رمشة عين ...... 


كيف وصلت الى هذا الاستنتاج العبقري لتقولي ان جسد المسيح قد هلك -حــــــــاشا ...... فهو قد قام من بين الاموات بنفسه و جسده

تفترين علينا من افكار غريبة و تصدقين الافتراء !! و تعتبريها دستورا بالنيابة عنا 


اتمنى لو تقتدي بالاخ العزيز عاشق الحق الذي يناقش بكل هدوء و احترام 

و هذا فرق شاسع بين المعتدلين و بين مدعي التدين الباطل *


----------



## steven gerrard (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*اخى عاشق الحق

قرات جميع الردود السابقة ولم احصل على اجابة شافية

فممكن لو هاتعبك بس تقولى فى ردك الجاى كده كام نقطة تجعل التجسد غير لائق مع اعترافك انه ليس بخطيئة

بالنسبة للاخت فراشة المنتدى

نحن نعبد شخص المسيح ( اللاهوت الظاهر فى الجسد ) وليس الجسد يا عزيزتى
*​


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> *بالنسبة للاخت فراشة المنتدى
> 
> نحن نعبد شخص المسيح ( اللاهوت الظاهر فى الجسد ) وليس الجسد يا عزيزتى*



و الأنبيـاء كانوا يعبدون اللهـ الظاهر بالجسـد الذي لم يظهر بالجسد بعد أم ماذا؟؟؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

شكرا على ردودكم و سأرد بلترتيب مثل العاده.................... قال الأخ الفارس::::


> نعم اعرف معنى التواضع وهو من صفات الله


ارجو ان تجيب على الأسئله باجابات مفيده يا عزيزي انا قد سألتك:


> هل تعرف انت معنى التواضع و هل تعرف لمن يختص هذا العمل؟؟؟؟


فأنا اريدك ان تقول لي ما هو معنى التواضع و لمن يختص مثل هذا العمل ....................... و دمتم بسلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

الأخ العزيز ستفن: انت قلت::::


> اخى عاشق الحق
> 
> قرات جميع الردود السابقة ولم احصل على اجابة شافية
> 
> فممكن لو هاتعبك بس تقولى فى ردك الجاى كده كام نقطة تجعل التجسد غير لائق مع اعترافك انه ليس بخطيئة


على امرك يا عزيزي و لكن ارجو منك ان تقرأ كلامي كله جيدا ان شاء الله:,طبعا انا قلت و سأضل اقول ان التجسد ليس خطيئه لأن الجسد ليس شيئا مشينا و ليس خطئا و اجسادنا نعمه من الله تبارك و تعالى..., و لكن الجسد بما ان هو مخلوق فهو مخصوص للمخلوقات فقط.,.سأوضحلك و اعتقد اني وضحت هذا من قبل: خذ مثال النور ...... فهو شيء جميل و ليس خطيئه., لكن بما ان النور مخلوق ايضا و الله خالقه و الله هو الذي وضع القانون الذي يقول: لا يستوي الخالق مع المخلوق..., فمن المحال ان الله الصادق و الحكيم بقوانينه الالهيه سيخالف هو هذه القوانين........ بمعنى ان الله تعالى قادر ان يكون نورا لامحدودا و النور شيء جميل و ربما مقدس و النور ليس خطيئه, لكن من المستحيل ان ((يختار)) الله ان يكون نورا لامحدودا لأن الله هو من خلقه و اوجده من العدم و لا يتساوى الخالق مع المخلوق و لا الوجود مع العدم...., فهذا الشيء ينطبق ايضا على الجسد بل على كل عالم المخلوقات.., و انا لا اقول ان التجسد سيحد الله سبحانه لأنه سبحانه لا يحده شيء و لكن انا اقول انه من المستحيل ان ((يختار)) الله تعالى ان يتجسد او يتحد مع شيء كان عدما ....و التجسد ليس شيئا الزاميا يجب ان يفعله الله حتى يبين لنا حبه او حتى يقيم عدله , فهو يقدر على ان يبين لنا حبه و يقيم عدله دون تجسد و اتحاد مع مخلوقات معدومة الأزل.., و الله بين لعقل الانسان من فضله ما هو ممكن و ما هو مستحيل ان يفعله الله جل و علا و امر الانسان بلتعقل و التفكر للوصول الى الحقائق....................... و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> و جميل جداا بأنك عرفت التناقض بعقيدتك .


*اى تناقض يا فراشة؟؟ ولا هى كلمة بتستخدميها وخلاص حينما تعجزين عن اثبات شىء فى صالحك؟؟*


فراشة المنتدى قال:


> و إذا كنت تقول بأنه لا يوجد فرق بين اللهـ المتجسد و اللهـ قبل التجسيـد إذاا لماذا تعبدون ((جسد )) يسوع الذي هلَك و زالَ هذا الجســد .... فيبقى الأمــر المنطقي فعلا أن تعبدوا اللهـ الذي عبده الأنبياء من قبل
> و ليس الجســد الذي ظهر به الله لفترة زمنيه قصيرة ثم هلك هذا الجســ]د .



*يا فراشة الامر المنطقى هو ان نعبد الله كشخص وليس كطبيعة فنحن لا نقول اننا نعبد جسد الله وانما نقول اننا نعبد الله بلاهوته وناسوته ثم ان جسد المسيح لم يهلك ولم يزول وانما صعد الى السماء
ثم انه لو افترضنا جدلا انه لا يجوز عبادة جسد يسوع فسنظل نعبد ذات يسوع لان يسوع هو الله الذى خلقنى وخلقك وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا ومن ينكر ذلك تكون عبادته لله باطلة*
*
كيف المسيح من طبيعة اللهـ وهو اللهـ نفسه الذي تجسَد !!! 

أعجب جداا كيف تضحكون على أنفسكم و تصدقون من مثل هذه الأمور ...

[/QUOTE]

نحن الذين نعجب كيف تنكرون قدرة الله على التجسد بينما تدعون ان الله قادر على كل شىء!!!
فيالتناقضكم.*


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*الاتضاع يعنى ان تضع نفسك من اجل الاخرين يا عاشق وهو ما فعله الله عندما تجسد وفدانا ثم انك لم تخبرنا لماذا لا يجوز ان يتجسد الله*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> *اى تناقض يا فراشة؟؟ ولا هى كلمة بتستخدميها وخلاص حينما تعجزين عن اثبات شىء فى صالحك؟؟*


*وهل إذا بيَنت لكْ بالمنطق أن عبادتك ليسوع المدعو بالرب بااطلــة هل ستترك الدين المسيحي وتقتنعـ 

لا لن تقتنع فالله طبع على قلوبكم .. 
لأنكم سوف تردون بغض النظر ما هو الرد 

اللــهُ أكبر *



> *يا فراشة الامر المنطقى هو ان نعبد الله كشخص وليس كطبيعة فنحن لا نقول اننا نعبد جسد الله وانما نقول اننا نعبد الله بلاهوته وناسوته ثم ان جسد المسيح لم يهلك ولم يزول وانما صعد الى السماء
> ثم انه لو افترضنا جدلا انه لا يجوز عبادة جسد يسوع فسنظل نعبد ذات يسوع لان يسوع هو الله الذى خلقنى وخلقك وخلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا ومن ينكر ذلك تكون عبادته لله باطلة*


*تعبُدِ اللهـ كشخص تعالى اللهـ عما تصفون ....ليس كمثله شيء 
نحنُ نعبُدِ اللهـ كاللهـ الذي خلقنا ليس لطبعة و لا لشخص .

لم تجيبني هل الرسل و الأنبياء قبل مجيء يسوع ....كانوا يعبدون اللهـ بناسوته و لاهوته أم بلاهوته فقط ..أرجو الإجابــة ؟؟؟*




> *نحن الذين نعجب كيف تنكرون قدرة الله على التجسد بينما تدعون ان الله قادر على كل شىء!!!
> فيالتناقضكم.*


نحنُ لا ننكر قدرة اللهـ تعالى عن التجســد ..بل ننكر قضيِة التجسد التي لا تليق باللهـ 

إذا على منطقك ...

بما أن اللهـ قادر على كل شيء ...

فاللهـ قادر على أن ينزل لنا الآن بذاته و يفصل بيننا 
يستطيع اللهـ تعالى بأن يتجســد على شكل نبته أو شكل ..... أي كائن حي آخر 
فاللهـ تعالى قاادر على كل شيء ولكنه سبحانه و تعاله 

يتنزهُ عن كلِ نقص و منقصــة ..... 
(( اللهـ لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم ...لا تأخذهُ سنة و لا نوم .... له ما في السموات و ما في الأرض ...من ذا الذي يشفعُ عنده إلا بإذنه ...يعلمُ ما بين أيديهم و ما خلفهمـ ..........))) آية الكرسي
ألم يكن يسوع ينام و يشرب و يأكل و يدخل الخلاء 

هل هذا يليق باللهـ ؟؟؟
سوف تقول لي بأنه الناسوت فقط وليست اللاهوت 

السؤال يبقى قاائم ...هل يليق ذلك بناسوت اللهـ ؟؟

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> اقول انه من المستحيل ان ((يختار)) الله تعالى ان يتجسد او يتحد مع شيء كان عدما ....و التجسد ليس شيئا الزاميا يجب ان يفعله الله حتى يبين لنا حبه او حتى يقيم عدله , فهو يقدر على ان يبين لنا حبه و يقيم عدله دون تجسد و اتحاد مع مخلوقات معدومة الأزل.., و الله بين لعقل الانسان من فضله ما هو ممكن و ما هو مستحيل ان يفعله الله جل و علا و امر الانسان بلتعقل و التفكر للوصول الى الحقائق....................... و دمتم سالمين



*
يا اخ عاشق ....... 

اذا اختار الله ان يتجسد ........ من يقدر ان يمنعه ؟

ان ارتباط الكلمة و اتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية ثم من احل فداء الجنس البشري الغارق في الخطيئة 

فالتجسد موضوع و الفداء موضوع ثاني ...... لكن ارتباطهما وثيق جدا 

سنتكلم بشكل بسيط عن الفداء لانه مطروق كثيرا في المنتدى .........

الله قادر ان يرحم الانسان لكنه عادل جدا و الطبيعة البشرية اصبحت خاطئة 

و الخطيئة بالاساس موجهة ضد الله اللا محدود كما نقر جميعنا 

و لذا وجب ان تكون الذبيحة غير محدودة لترضي الله غير المحدود 

لان تقبل الله الذبائح من ابينا آدم بل طلب الذبائح في الشريعة التي اعطاها لموسى النبي على جبل سيناء
و من ثم بطلت كل الذبائح بوائطة السيد المسيح له المجد 


دمت في امان الله*


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *وهل إذا بيَنت لكْ بالمنطق أن عبادتك ليسوع المدعو بالرب بااطلــة هل ستترك الدين المسيحي وتقتنعـ
> 
> لا لن تقتنع فالله طبع على قلوبكم ..
> لأنكم سوف تردون بغض النظر ما هو الرد
> ...




*ولماذا لا تحاولين اثبات صحة ادعاءك بالعقل والمنطق؟؟
ثم لو كان الله طبع على قلوبنا كما تدعين فلماذا تحاوريننا اذا؟؟
ثم هل الله اصلا يطبع على قلب احد!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> لم تجيبني هل الرسل و الأنبياء قبل مجيء يسوع ....كانوا يعبدون اللهـ بناسوته و لاهوته أم بلاهوته فقط ..أرجو الإجابــة ؟؟؟*



*لقد اجبناكى على هذا السؤال قبلا وبالتفصيل واخبرناكى ان الله قبل التجسد هو نفسه الله بعد التجسد لان الله واحد, والانبياء منهم من عاشوا قبل التجسد وعبدوا الله بلاهوته ومنهم من عاشوا بعده وعبدوا الله بلاهوته وناسوته وبما اننا نعيش بعد حدوث التجسد الالهى فنحن نعبد الله نفسه الذى عبده الانبياء بلاهوته وناسوته ومن ينكر التجسد الالهى تكون عبادته لله باطلة حتى لو ادعى انه يعبد الله خالق كل شىء*


فراشة المنتدى قال:


> نحنُ لا ننكر قدرة اللهـ تعالى عن التجســد ..بل ننكر قضيِة التجسد التي لا تليق باللهـ
> 
> إذا على منطقك ...
> 
> ...




*طبعا يليق يا فراشة فانه ان لم يكن الله هو الذى سيكون متواضعا ويتجسد لاجلنا ويفدينا فمن الذى سيفعل ذلك اذا؟؟
وزى ما قلت قبل كده ان المشكلة ليست فى عقيدة التجسد وانما فى العقيدة الاسلامية التى وضعت غمامة على عين المسلم وجعلته يعتقد ان التجسد نقص فى حين التجسد والفداء هو اعظم ما قام به الله*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*طبعا يليق يا فراشة فانه ان لم يكن الله هو الذى سيكون متواضعا ويتجسد لاجلنا ويفدينا فمن الذى سيفعل ذلك اذا؟؟
وزى ما قلت قبل كده ان المشكلة ليست فى عقيدة التجسد وانما فى العقيدة الاسلامية التى وضعت غمامة على عين المسلم وجعلته يعتقد ان التجسد نقص فى حين التجسد والفداء هو اعظم ما قام به الله*
*
هَل يليق بالله تعالى أن يدخل الخلاء و يأكل ويشربـ و يصارع و يُقاتل ؟؟؟
قُلْتْ بأنه نعمـ .... إذاا ربك و إلهك ليس بالإله المنزه و ليس بالإله المقدَس لأنه يفعل أمور يفعلها بااقي البشــر ..___ تعالى اللهـُ عما تصفون علواا كبيرا__ 
و اللهـ تعالى لا يكون متواضعا على حساب شيء ينقِص من قداسيته تعالى ... إذا لماذا عندما يُذكر في القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية المطهرة أن لله تعالى ساقٌ و رجلٌ و قدمٌ و يــد لا تشبه الإنسان و ليس كمثله شيء سبحانه تعتبرون ذلك منقصــَة لله تعالى ...(( لِمَا المكيال بمكيالين يا نصارى *)))؟؟
الأمْر الآخر بأنَك ذكرت موضوعـ الفِداء و التضحيَة 
فمن المعلوم أن الذي يفدي ويضحي يفقِد شيء غاالي عليهـ 

فماذا فقد اللهـ تعالى ... جسده ((ناسوته)) أم ذاته((لاهوته)) ______ تعالى ربي خالقي من طين))

والحمد لله الذي ارتضى لي الإسلام ديناا ....

شكرا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*الله منزه عن الخطايا فقط, فهل الاكل والشرب والنوم وقضاء الحاجة خطايا فى نظركم يا مسلمين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فان كانت خطايا فلماذا خلقنا الله على ذلك اذا؟؟؟*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> *الله منزه عن الخطايا فقط, فهل الاكل والشرب والنوم وقضاء الحاجة خطايا فى نظركم يا مسلمين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> فان كانت خطايا فلماذا خلقنا الله على ذلك اذا؟؟؟*



طبْعا ... فهلْ ترى أنَ دخول اللهـ تعالى للخلاء للتبول و التغوط ....وذلك نتاج شربه و أكله 

فشرب  الإنسان و أكله و نومه و دخوله للحماك يدل على حاجتِه 

فهل اللهـ تعالى مُحْتاج ..

خلَقنا اللهـ تعالى بأساليب تُطبَق على البشــَر ليس من حقك أن تطبقها على اللهـِ تعالى فالإنسان أضعف كائن حي على وجهِ الأرض ... 

للإنسان يد و رجل و ساق وبطن و شكل معين هل لله في ذاته ((لاهوته)) له نفس شكلنا إذا كان الجواب لا فاللهـ لا محدود ... إذا لماذا خلقنا كذلك ؟؟؟

أنتظر الإجابــة على سؤالي السابق

*



			الأمْر الآخر بأنَك ذكرت موضوعـ الفِداء و التضحيَة 
فمن المعلوم أن الذي يفدي ويضحي يفقِد شيء غاالي عليهـ 

فماذا فقد اللهـ تعالى ... جسده ((ناسوته)) أم ذاته((لاهوته)) ______ تعالى ربي خالقي من طين))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

إجابتكِِ؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> طبْعا ... فهلْ ترى أنَ دخول اللهـ تعالى للخلاء للتبول و التغوط ....وذلك نتاج شربه و أكله
> 
> فشرب  الإنسان و أكله و نومه و دخوله للحماك يدل على حاجتِه
> 
> ...




*مع اننا شرحنا هذه النقطة عشرات المرات لكن نعيد مرة اخرى لعل هناك من يقرأ ويفهم,...
الله تجسد والتجسد معناه انه اتخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة اتحدت بطبيعته الالهية واتى الينا فى صورة انسان وبما انها طبيعة بشرية كاملة فامر طبيعى جدا انها كانت تجوع وتعطش وتتعب وذلك لا ينقص الله فى شىء لانه لا يؤثر على لاهوته
ثانيا نحن لا نطبق شىء على الله وانما نعترف بتجسده
ثالثا الانسان ليس اضعف كائن على وجه الارض وانما اكرم كائن واسمى كائن
رابعا الله لم يفقد شيئا لا ناسوته ولا لاهوته
خامسا اللاهوت هى الطبيعة الالهية بصفة عامة سواء الذات او الكلمة او الروح*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> *مع اننا شرحنا هذه النقطة عشرات المرات لكن نعيد مرة اخرى لعل هناك من يقرأ ويفهم,...*


*
لم أطلب منك شرحاا لمثل هذه القضيـــة فأصلا هي أساس الموضوعـ و لكن أجب على أسئلتي المحدده بالشكل المحدد لأنك أنت من بدأت التحدي وطلبت مني إثبات أن موضوع التجسد بااطل ..*

*



			الله تجسد والتجسد معناه انه اتخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة اتحدت بطبيعته الالهية واتى الينا فى صورة انسان وبما انها طبيعة بشرية كاملة فامر طبيعى جدا انها كانت تجوع وتعطش وتتعب وذلك لا ينقص الله فى شىء لانه لا يؤثر على لاهوته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *الله منزه عن الخطايا فقط, فهل الاكل والشرب والنوم وقضاء الحاجة خطايا فى نظركم يا مسلمين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> فان كانت خطايا فلماذا خلقنا الله على ذلك اذا؟؟؟ *



*!!!! .... ألم تشعر بأنك ناقضت نفســك ..
تارةً تقول لي بأنَ الأكل و الشرب لا يُعتَبر منقصــة لله ...و تارة أخرى تقول لي بأن الذي يأكل و يشرب هو الناسوت فقط و لا يؤثر بلاهوته شيء 
إذاا هل تتفق معي بأن الأكل و الشرب و دخول الخلاء تنقص من ((لاهوت )) اللهـ و ذاته ؟؟؟*




> *ثالثا الانسان ليس اضعف كائن على وجه الارض وانما اكرم كائن واسمى كائن*



*أكرم واسمى و أقوى و أضف كائن حي ... ويكمن ضعفه بحاجته المستمرة فلا تقديس للإنسان 
فإذا ما مسه المرض تراهُ طريح الفراش 

و إذا ما مسه الأذى تراه سريع الجزع 

و إذا مسه الضرر تراهُ  ببني جنسه يلوذ ويشكي حالهـ ..*




> رابعا الله لم يفقد شيئا لا ناسوته ولا لاهوته



*جميــل جدااا ... إذاا بماذا فداكم الربـ يسوع؟؟؟؟*



> خامسا اللاهوت هى الطبيعة الالهية بصفة عامة سواء الذات او الكلمة او الروح



*هل تعتقد بأن اللاهوت هو روح؟؟*

*شكراا جزيلاااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## steven gerrard (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

عزيزتى فراشة المنتدى

كل مايفعله الانسان لا ينجسه طالما خلقه الله هكذا

الخطيئه وحدها هى ماينجس الانسان لكن افعال الانسان الجسدية التى خلق بها لاتنجسه لانها خلقة الله والله لايخلق شيئا نجسا


عزيزى عاشق الحق 

الموضوع من بدايته وانا اعلم انه سيتحول تدريجيا لمناقشة الفداء الشق المكمل والذى بسببه حدث التجسد

فما هو رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> لم أطلب منك شرحاا لمثل هذه القضيـــة فأصلا هي أساس الموضوعـ و لكن أجب على أسئلتي المحدده بالشكل المحدد لأنك أنت من بدأت التحدي وطلبت مني إثبات أن موضوع التجسد بااطل ..*
> 
> 
> ...



*كالعادة يا فراشة ترددين كلمة تناقض دون اى اثبات منطقى عليها فكون ان الصفات البشرية لا تؤثر على اللاهوت ليس معناه ان تلك الصفات نقص او ان الله صار ناقصا
كما ان الانسان ليس اضعف كائن على وجه الارض فمظاهر الضعف التى ذكرتيها تنطبق على اى كائن اخر

الله فدانا بنفسه اى مات عنا بناسوته لكن ذلك ليس معناه انه فقد ناسوته لان الناسوت قام فى اليوم الثالث بعد الصلب ولو تفتكرى فقد كنا نحتفل بعيد القيامة من اسبوع مضى

نعم اللاهوت روح وله ذات وكلمة*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الاتضاع يعنى ان تضع نفسك من اجل الاخرين يا عاشق وهو ما فعله الله عندما تجسد وفدانا ثم انك لم تخبرنا لماذا لا يجوز ان يتجسد الله*



ارجو منك ان تقرأ ردي على أخونا ستفن و شكرا.................. و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

أخي الحبيب ابن الشرق , انت قلت:


> يا اخ عاشق .......
> 
> اذا اختار الله ان يتجسد ........ من يقدر ان يمنعه ؟


لا أحد, لكنه هو سبحانه لن يختار ان يتجسد و أظن اني بينت لكم السبب و اعطيتكم الدليل على ذلك في ردي على أخي ستفن....... و قلت:


> الله قادر ان يرحم الانسان لكنه عادل جدا و الطبيعة البشرية اصبحت خاطئة
> 
> و الخطيئة بالاساس موجهة ضد الله اللا محدود كما نقر جميعنا
> 
> و لذا وجب ان تكون الذبيحة غير محدودة لترضي الله غير المحدود


يا أخي كلامك على عيني و راسي , و لكن مادام الله تعالى قادر على ان يغفر الخطايا دون تجسد و يقيم عدله دون اتحاد مع شيء معدوم الأزل فلماذا لا يفعل ذلك و هذا الشيئ (اي الغفران دون تجسد و اقامة العدل المطلق دون اتحاد مع ما لا يتناسب بكمال الله ان يتحد معه و هو الناسوت المحدود), اقرب و انسب الى الكمال و لأن الله تعالى هو افضل ما في هذا الوجود فبلتالي اعماله و افعاله تعالى هي على افضل صوره و انسب حاله......ستقولون ان لا أحد يستطيع ان يدرك حكمة الله و لا يجوز لأحد ان يحاج الله على افعاله....... و سأرجع و اقول لكم ان الله تعالى من فضله لم يحجب معرفته عن عقل الانسان و هو الذي خلق الانسان و خلق له عقل ليتعقل و يتفكر ليصل الى الحقيقه المرجوه و الله تعالى هو الذي بين للانسان من خلال عقل الانسان ما هو حكيم و ما هو غير ذلك و ما هو متناسب و ماهو غير متناسب مع كمال الله و لايجوز للانسان بأن يؤمن بما يناقض عقله و قد سألتك من قبل سؤالا و لم تجبني عليه و هو:


> إقتباس:
> المنطق الالهي ندركه من خلال الوحي الالهي في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> و ما هو المعيار الذي تؤمن من خلاله بصحة الكتاب المقدس(ارجو الاجابه).......


................ و دمت بصحه و سلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> عزيزى عاشق الحق
> 
> الموضوع من بدايته وانا اعلم انه سيتحول تدريجيا لمناقشة الفداء الشق المكمل والذى بسببه حدث التجسد
> 
> فما هو رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اعتقد ذلك


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> *عزيزتى فراشة المنتدى
> 
> كل مايفعله الانسان لا ينجسه طالما خلقه الله هكذا
> 
> الخطيئه وحدها هى ماينجس الانسان لكن افعال الانسان الجسدية التى خلق بها لاتنجسه لانها خلقة الله والله لايخلق شيئا نجسا*


*
الله لا يخلق شيئا نجسا !!!!! 

عجبــاً 

و من أوجــَد الخطيـــئة ؟؟؟؟

سوف تقول لي الإنســَان ؟؟؟

و هل أوجد الإنسان الخطيئــَة خارجـ قدرة الله تعالى؟؟!!

عندما تقول بأن الله لم يخلق النجاسات .... فأنت تحد من قدرة الله تعالى ... فالله تعالى خالق كل ما في هذا الكون من الطهارة و النجاسة و الحلو و المر و السيء و الحســـن ...


شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## Christian Knight (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*الله بالفعل لم يحلق اى شر او خطية بصورة مباشرة
فقد خلق الشيطان ملاكا لكنه اختار ان يصبح شيطانا
وخلق الانسان طاهرا لكن الانسان اختار ان يعصى الله*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*




> الله بالفعل لم يحلق اى شر او خطية بصورة مباشرة



إذاا خلقها بطريقــة غير مباشــرة .... و المحصلـة أن هذا كله تحت إرادته و قدرته ..

أليس كذلك؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*




			أخي كلامك على عيني و راسي , و لكن مادام الله تعالى قادر على ان يغفر الخطايا دون تجسد و يقيم عدله دون اتحاد مع شيء معدوم الأزل فلماذا لا يفعل ذلك و هذا الشيئ (اي الغفران دون تجسد و اقامة العدل المطلق دون اتحاد مع ما لا يتناسب بكمال الله ان يتحد معه و هو الناسوت المحدود), اقرب و انسب الى الكمال و لأن الله تعالى هو افضل ما في هذا الوجود فبلتالي اعماله و افعاله تعالى هي على افضل صوره و انسب حاله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لقد تكلمت بالنص موضوع الفداء 

فقد كتبت لك في المداخلة السابقة .....




و الخطيئة بالاساس موجهة ضد الله اللا محدود كما نقر جميعنا 

و لذا وجب ان تكون الذبيحة غير محدودة لترضي الله غير المحدود 

لان تقبل الله الذبائح من ابينا آدم بل طلب الذبائح في الشريعة التي اعطاها لموسى النبي على جبل سيناء

و من ثم بطلت كل الذبائح بواسطة السيد المسيح له المجد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


تسألني عن وجوب الفداء ........

أسألك انا ايضا ....... الله رحوم و غفور فلمَ تقبّل الذبائح من آدم ابينا و هابيل ...... و من نوح و من ثم طلبها من خلال شريعته التي اعطاها لموسى ؟؟؟

فالذبائح هي للاستغفار فقد طلبها الله و من ثم بدا (تدريجيا) في خلال الوحي الالهي المقدس للانبايء تبيان كون هذه الذبائح غير كافية  ليمهد الانسان الى الذبيحة الالهية التي توفي الحق الالهي 

فكانت دماء هذه الحيوانات غير كافية لارضاء الله غير المحدود ...... و لذلك وجب ان تكون الذبيحة المقدمة لله اللا محدود ايضا غير محدودة التي تمت في المسيح يسوع 

و ثانيا .... التجسد الالهي دل على كمال الله لان كل اعماله كاملة 

التجسد الالهي دل على قدرة الله اللا متناهية دل على التواضع الكامل دل على محبة الله اللا متناهية للبشر

التجسد هو واحد من الامور التي تبين كمال الله .... 

اما ما يناسب مقام الله من منظورك البشري لا يجب ان يكون مناسبا لمقام الله من حكمته



تكلمت عن اقامة العدل ...... ؟


هل يجبر الله الانسان على الخير و النقاء ؟؟ فهذا يتنافى مع طبعه

الله من خلال الفداء وفى الحق الالهي و اعطى الانسان الحرية في الايمان بابنه (الايمان الحقيقي المدعم بحياة القداسة) او لا 

هذا هو العدل الالهي 





			و ما هو المعيار الذي تؤمن من خلاله بصحة الكتاب المقدس(ارجو الاجابه).......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سألتني عن مصدر ثقتي بالكتاب المقدس الالهي ......

مصدر ثقتي بالوحي الالهي نابعة من ثقتي الكلية بالله خالقي 
نابع من امور كثيرة تفوق العقل

و الكتاب المقدس هو اكبر كتاب لديه كل هذه الادلة من كل الانواع في العالم ..... 

و من الامور المهمة التي تؤكد صحته ...... شهادة الخصوم 

اعود و أسالك بالمنطق ........ اين حكمة الله في عدم حفظ الوحي الالهي ...... ؟ 

و اسئلة كثيرة ساطرحها عليك ان اردت النقاش في هذا 
و هذا الموضوع يحتاج موضوع منفصل *


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> من أوجــَد الخطيـــئة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> سوف تقول لي الإنســَان ؟؟؟
> 
> و هل أوجد الإنسان الخطيئــَة خارجـ قدرة الله تعالى؟؟!!



*

الخطيئة او المعصية هي كل فكر او فعل موجه ضد ارادة الله 


الله لم يوجد الشر ابدا

لان كل خليقته حسنة و لم يصنع شيئا (غير حسنا)

لكنه سمح للانسان و الملائكة  طاعته او رفض الطاعة و القيام بامور ضده





			إذاا خلقها بطريقــة غير مباشــرة .... و المحصلـة أن هذا كله تحت إرادته و قدرته ..

أليس كذلك؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اسألك انا..... هل الله هو سبب المجازر التي تحدث يوميا .....؟

هل الله هو مسؤول عن عمليات القتل المنظمة؟؟ باعتباره انه لم يمنع هؤلاء من القيام بهذه الشرور ؟؟ 

هل الله هو المسؤول عن عبادة الناس للاصنام ؟؟ 

ان خلق الله طاهر و حسن و لكنه اعطى الحرية الكاملة للمخلوقات الروحية (الملائكة) و للبشر 

و اساءة استخدام الحرية هو سبب كل هذا الشر في هذا العالم



ان اردت الخوض في هذه الموضوع ............. ردي بانشاء موضوع جديد

حتى لا يضيع الموضوع الاساسي  ....... 

لان الموضوع الاساسي هنا التجسد الالهي *


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*



			الله لم يوجد الشر ابدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*كلام غيــر سليم ..فاللهُ واجد كل شيء في هذا الكون *
*



			اسألك انا..... هل الله هو سبب المجازر التي تحدث يوميا .....؟

هل الله هو مسؤول عن عمليات القتل المنظمة؟؟ باعتباره انه لم يمنع هؤلاء من القيام بهذه الشرور ؟؟ 

هل الله هو المسؤول عن عبادة الناس للاصنام ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

قال تعالى في سورة البلــد : 
{ وَهَدَيْنَاهُ ٱلنَّجْدَينِ } الطريقين. قال سفيان الثوري عن عاصم عن زر عن عبد الله، هو ابن مسعود: { وَهَدَيْنَـٰهُ ٱلنَّجْدَينِ } قال: الخير والشر، 

فاللهُ تعالى هدانا الطريقين الخير و الشر و جعلَنا مخييرين في إتخاذنا الطريق الذي نرتضيه في حياتنا ...

ولكن لا ننكر بأن اللهـ تعالى وااجد كل ما فيه هذا الكون 


> ان اردت الخوض في هذه الموضوع ............. ردي بانشاء موضوع جديد
> 
> حتى لا يضيع الموضوع الاساسي .......
> 
> لان الموضوع الاساسي هنا التجسد الالهي



*لا بل هذه هي النقظة المحورية و المفصلية في موضوعنا هذاا 
إذاا نؤمن بأن اللهـ تعالى وااجد كل ما في هذا الكون من حلوه و مره خيره و شره ....

ولعلي أسأكم سؤال في هذا الصدد 

ألا يُعْتَبَر البول و البراز نجاســة أم ليس بالنجاســة ...أرجو الإجابــة لأنها أساسية في تحديد إذا ما كان ناسوت الرب قد تعرض للنجاسات أن لا؟..

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## nightelf (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *احنا اللى منتظرين ردك يا عاشق لانك لم تثبت لنا حتى الان ان التجسد ينافى كمال الله فى شىء*



أرجو المعذره: أنا أقرأ الموضوع حتى وصلت لهذه الصفحه.لى إستفسار عن سؤالك: هل تقصد الله المتجسد هنا إله المسلمون أم(( يهوة))؟؟؟............لك جزيل الشكر!!!!


----------



## nightelf (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Jesus is God قال:


> يا اخى
> 
> ببساطة شديدة السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله و لسانه الناطق للعالم و هو بهاء صورته اللى اظهر بيها الله ذاته للعالم
> أرجو السماح لى بالمداخله:
> ...


.....هل يلزم لخلق إنسان به صفات عديدة أن يكون هناك عدة ألهه؟
.....هل تتجمع الصفات فى المخلوق وتتفرق فى الخالق؟


----------



## nightelf (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

الفارس المسيحى أسمح لى :
العهد الجديد يذكر أن الله :
1- الله روح.
2- الروح ليس له لحم وعظام.
3- غير المنظور.
4- الله لم يره أحد.
5- الله لم ينظره أحد.
6- الله لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه.
هل هذا يتعارض مع التجسد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(( أنظر الأناجيل والرسائل.... العهد الجديد....)).......... مع الشكر لله الواحد.


----------



## Christian Knight (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*واضح انك لم تقرأ العهد الجديد يا نايت الف لانه ايضا قال:
Joh 1:1  فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
Joh 1:14  وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 

1Ti 3:16  وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ

وطبعا هذا لا يتنافى مع كون الله بلاهوته روح, مثلما الانسان روح ومع ذلك له جسد
وايضا لا يتنافى مع النصوص التى تقول بأن الله لم يراه احد لانها تتحدث عن اللاهوت وليس الناسوت
*


----------



## steven gerrard (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *
> الله لا يخلق شيئا نجسا !!!!!
> 
> عجبــاً
> ...




*عزيزتى فراشة المنتدى

 الله لا يخلق الشر

الله خلق الملائكة ثم اخطا اعظمهم سطانئيل الذى طرده الله من خدمته ليصبح الشيطان

رفضك لكون الله لايخلق الشر او النجاسة يرجع لتعليمك الدينى 

لا اجد ان اقول*

*سبحان الله تعالى عما يصفون*​


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> كلام غيــر سليم ..فاللهُ واجد كل شيء في هذا الكون



*الله لم يوجد الشر ابدا......

لان الله هو القدوس و لا يخرج من القداسة الا القداسة


الشيطان رفض بل اراد ان يكون معادلا لله فسقط ( و نتج الشر في العالم)

و الانسان ايضا هو الذي اتجه نحو الشر دون الخير و لذلك سوف يعطي حسابا 


مثال للتوضيح ....... 

لو نلاحظ الفرق بين (النور) و (الظلمة او الظل) ..... 

النور هو اشعة تسير و تنعكس و تتقاطع .... الخ  في حيز معين  

في حين ان الظلمة او الظل ليس اشعة بل هو الحيز الذي لا يمر فيه الضوء  فالظلمة هو انعدام النور 

يعني .. 
الخير هو العيش في النور .... في حين الشر هو الحياة في العزلة عن النور او في انعدام النور ..... و انعدام النور هو الظلمة 


ارجو ان تركزي كثيرا بشكل جدي في هذا الموضوع






			ولكن لا ننكر بأن اللهـ تعالى وااجد كل ما فيه هذا الكون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم تجيبي بشكل مباشر ....... 

*هل الله مسؤول عن الجرائم و المجازر ؟؟؟ 

اذا كان نعم ... فلم يحاسب الله الانسان ؟؟ الله لا يرضى بالشر و  يسمح به لكنه لا يفرضه او يقرره ابدا 

فالله غير مسؤول عنه بتاتا لان ارادة الشيطان و من ثم الانسان هي التي اتجهت نحو الشر 


اسألك بشكل مباشر ..... 
*هل يمكن ان يخرج من الله الكلي القداسة الطاهر  .....غير القداسة و العدل ؟


اتمنى اجابات بنعم او لا  عن الفقرتين


في النهاية
لا يمكن ان يخرج من النور (غير النور) كما اسلفت في المثال السابق





			لا بل هذه هي النقظة المحورية و المفصلية في موضوعنا هذاا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا كانت كذلك اربطيها بالمحور الا وهو التجسد الالهي *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

ردي على الأخ ابن الشرق.........قلت:


> تسألني عن وجوب الفداء ........
> 
> أسألك انا ايضا ....... الله رحوم و غفور فلمَ تقبّل الذبائح من آدم ابينا و هابيل ...... و من نوح و من ثم طلبها من خلال شريعته التي اعطاها لموسى ؟؟؟


  قبل ان اجيبك يجب ان تعرف اننا مختلفون في شأن الانبياء,فنحن نعتقد و نؤمن بأن الانبياء (عليهم السلام) معصومون جميعا بفضل الله عليهم اولا و اختيارهم من ارتكاب الذنوب و يوجد ادله نقليه و عقليه على ذلك .......... و لكن مع ذلك سأجيبك..:
تقبل الله للذبائح هو دليل على ان الله تعالى غفور و رحيم , خذ مثال العاصي الذي يتوب لله و يتقبل الله توبته , فقبول الله للتوبه هو دليل على رحمة الله و على انه غفور رحيم..هذا اولا .....
ثانيا.. ذبح الذبائح هي اعمال تقام بقصد التقرب الى الله تعالى و ليست مخصوصه للاستغفار فقط و يمكن الاستغفار من غير ذبح او سفك دم ....
ثالثا:
قصة هابيل و قابيل كانت (اختبارا) و امتحانا من الله عز و جل لهم و قبل قربان هابيل و لم يقبل قربان قابيل لأسباب لا يسع ذكرها هنا . و قلت:



> فالذبائح هي للاستغفار فقد طلبها الله و من ثم بدا (تدريجيا) في خلال الوحي الالهي المقدس للانبايء تبيان كون هذه الذبائح غير كافية ليمهد الانسان الى الذبيحة الالهية التي توفي الحق الالهي
> 
> فكانت دماء هذه الحيوانات غير كافية لارضاء الله غير المحدود ...... و لذلك وجب ان تكون الذبيحة المقدمة لله اللا محدود ايضا غير محدودة التي تمت في المسيح يسوع


اذا كان هذا كلامك فأنا اسئلك: لماذا كان الله يطلب الذبائح للاستغفار و هو كان يعلم انها محدوده و لا تفي بلغرض؟؟؟هذا اول سؤال و الثاني هو:
طبعا الله كان يعلم قبل ان يخلق الانسان, انه محدود و هو سيخطئ و يعصي الله سبحانه , فكيف من الممكن ان يطلب الله سبحانه شيء لامحدود و لاطاقة للانسان عليه ؟؟؟....

و لدي ملاحظه على هذا الكلام ...


> و لذلك وجب ان تكون الذبيحة المقدمة لله اللا محدود ايضا غير محدودة التي تمت في المسيح يسوع


 على اساس اعتقادكم فأن يسوع لم يكن ذبيحه (مقدمه) لله بل انتم تؤمنون بأن الله هو من تجسد باقنوم الابن كماتقولون و اصبح ذبيحه.. فهنا لم يقدم شيء لله بل اتخذت المسئله مجرى عاطفي و هو ان الله هو من اصبح ذبيحه لأجلنا لكي يفدينا.... و قلت:


> و ثانيا .... التجسد الالهي دل على كمال الله لان كل اعماله كاملة


هل ممكن ان تشرحلي كيف ذلك؟؟؟؟........ و قلت:


> اما ما يناسب مقام الله من منظورك البشري لا يجب ان يكون مناسبا لمقام الله من حكمته


لا اعرف ماذا تقصد من المنظور البشري , فكل حقيقه في هذا الكون,الله هو من وضعها و ليس البشر و الله هو من اعطى للعقل امكانية الوصول الى الحقائق و ليس البشر............. 
فهل عندما اقول انا ان الله كامل و الله غفور و الله عادل و ابني هذه الاعتقادات على اساس عقلي و منطقي , فهل انا مخطئ و اعتقاداتي باطله؟!؟!؟!؟!....... و قلت ايضا:


> تكلمت عن اقامة العدل ...... ؟
> 
> 
> هل يجبر الله الانسان على الخير و النقاء ؟؟ فهذا يتنافى مع طبعه
> ...


انتم تقولون ان في الناموس , اجرة الخطيئه هي الموت , فما هو المقصود من الموت في هذا القول؟؟؟........ و قلت:


> سألتني عن مصدر ثقتي بالكتاب المقدس الالهي ......
> 
> مصدر ثقتي بالوحي الالهي نابعة من ثقتي الكلية بالله خالقي
> نابع من امور كثيرة تفوق العقل
> ...


ان جاء شخص ملحد و العياذ بالله و سألك و قال: اعطني دليل عقلي منطقي مقنع على ان الله سبحانه يمكن او يجب الوثوق به , بماذا سترد؟؟؟ و سؤال محدد أخر:
لماذا تؤمن بلأنجيل و لا تؤمن بلقرأن ؟؟؟ هل هو مجرد ايمان حتى ولو كان الانجيل يناقض العقل ام هو ايمان لأن الانجيل لا يناقض العقل و المنطق؟؟؟؟...... و قلت ايضا:


> اعود و أسالك بالمنطق ........ اين حكمة الله في عدم حفظ الوحي الالهي ...... ؟
> 
> و اسئلة كثيرة ساطرحها عليك ان اردت النقاش في هذا
> و هذا الموضوع يحتاج موضوع منفصل


سؤال مفيد و منتج , و كما قلت يا عزيزي هو يحتاج الى موضوع منفصل....... منتظر ردودك ان شاء الله............... و دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*



			الله لم يوجد الشر ابدا......

لان الله هو القدوس و لا يخرج من القداسة الا القداسة


الشيطان رفض بل اراد ان يكون معادلا لله فسقط ( و نتج الشر في العالم)

و الانسان ايضا هو الذي اتجه نحو الشر دون الخير و لذلك سوف يعطي حسابا 


مثال للتوضيح ....... 

لو نلاحظ الفرق بين (النور) و (الظلمة او الظل) ..... 

النور هو اشعة تسير و تنعكس و تتقاطع .... الخ في حيز معين 

في حين ان الظلمة او الظل ليس اشعة بل هو الحيز الذي لا يمر فيه الضوء فالظلمة هو انعدام النور 

يعني .. 
الخير هو العيش في النور .... في حين الشر هو الحياة في العزلة عن النور او في انعدام النور ..... و انعدام النور هو الظلمة 


ارجو ان تركزي كثيرا بشكل جدي في هذا الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

قٌلْتُم بأنَ اللهـ تعالى خلق ابليسَ ملاكاً !!!
ماذا قصدتم بذلك 

هل أن اللهـ تعالى خلقَ الشيطان من نور 
ومن ثم قرر الشيطان بأن يكونَ شيطاناً(( مخلوق من نار))  !!!!!!

اللهُ تعالى وااجــِد كل شيء في هذا الكون و لكن ليس بالضرورة أن يتصف به 
فإن الظلم في الأرض يفعله الإنسان تحت قدرة الله تعالى و لا شيء يسير غير تحت قدرته ...((هذا ما اريدك أن تفهمه)) و هذا لا يعني أن الله ظالم ..معاذ الله فالله تعالى لا يتصِفُ إلا يكل ما هو طيبٌ منزَه 

*ولم تجب عن سؤالي ... من الذي أوجــد النجاسات بالأرض ... من مثل البول و البراز و نحوه !!! أليس هو اللهـ ..؟؟*

*



			لم تجيبي بشكل مباشر ....... 

*هل الله مسؤول عن الجرائم و المجازر ؟؟؟ 

اذا كان نعم ... فلم يحاسب الله الانسان ؟؟ الله لا يرضى بالشر و يسمح به لكنه لا يفرضه او يقرره ابدا 

فالله غير مسؤول عنه بتاتا لان ارادة الشيطان و من ثم الانسان هي التي اتجهت نحو الشر 


اسألك بشكل مباشر ..... 
*هل يمكن ان يخرج من الله الكلي القداسة الطاهر .....غير القداسة و العدل ؟


اتمنى اجابات بنعم او لا عن الفقرتين


في النهاية
لا يمكن ان يخرج من النور (غير النور) كما اسلفت في المثال السابق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
أعتقِد بأنَك تبحثْ عن إجَابــَة مُفصَلَة تُلاؤم معتقدك .... و لكنِي أجبْتُكْ

هُنَاكَ فرق بين إيْجَادْ الشيء و الإتْصَاف بِهِ 

فاللهُ تعالى هدانا النجدين ....كما أسلفت ...أي بيَن لنا الطريقين ,,طريق الخيــر و طريق الشــر و دعانا لإلتزام بطريق الخيــر و الإبتعاد عن طريق الشــر 

ولكن هل هذا يعني أن الله شرير أو غير عاادل على سبيل المثال..

معاذَ اللهـ ...فاللهُ هو الحكمُ العادِلُ الكبيرُ المتعال ...

ولكنَه جعَل الخيــَار للإنسان في اختيار السبيل الذي يسير فيه و يحاسبه عُقْبَ ذَلِكْ



> اذا كانت كذلك اربطيها بالمحور الا وهو التجسد الالهي


*
أنَكم زَعَمْتُم بأنَ دخول اللهـَ بناسوتِه للخلاء على سبيل المثال ليس نجاســة و ليس منقصــة لله 
فهل اقتنعتم بأن دخول اللهـ للخلاء دليل على الحاجــ’ة و اللهـ تعالى ليس بحاجــة ... و هل اقتنعتم أيضاا أن تعرض الله للتبرز و دخول الخلاء نجاسات أم لم تقتنعوا ؟؟؟ 

المسألة سهلــة وواضحــة 

تعالى الله تعالى 

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> قٌلْتُم بأنَ اللهـ تعالى خلق ابليسَ ملاكاً !!!
> ماذا قصدتم بذلك
> 
> هل أن اللهـ تعالى خلقَ الشيطان من نور
> ومن ثم قرر الشيطان بأن يكونَ شيطاناً(( مخلوق من نار)) !!!!!!



*الشيطان خلق من العدم ..... و خلقت كل الارواح للخدمة و كان سطنائيل او الشيطان هو من اعلى الرتب و من ثم سقط لانه اراد ان يعادل نفسه بالله و عند سقوطه سقط الشياطين الاخرين لنفس السبب -الكبرياء-

فكانت لهم الارادة الكاملة

مسالة خلقهم من نار ..... هي معتقدكم 





			اللهُ تعالى وااجــِد كل شيء في هذا الكون و لكن ليس بالضرورة أن يتصف به 
فإن الظلم في الأرض يفعله الإنسان تحت قدرة الله تعالى و لا شيء يسير غير تحت قدرته ...((هذا ما اريدك أن تفهمه)) و هذا لا يعني أن الله ظالم ..معاذ الله فالله تعالى لا يتصِفُ إلا يكل ما هو طيبٌ منزَه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل قرأت كلامي جيدا

الله لا يرضى بالشر لكنه يسمح به لاسباب كثيرة 

السماح شيئ و الايجاد و الخلق شيئ آخر 

و كما قلت لك ..... أي فكر او فعل ضد ارادة الله او ضد الله هو شر 

اي ان الشر تحصيل حاصل لرفض الخير .....

كمت اتمنى لو تستفيدي من المثال الذي تكلمت عنه (الفرق بين الحياة في النور و الحياة في الظلمة)




			ولم تجب عن سؤالي ... من الذي أوجــد النجاسات بالأرض ... من مثل البول و البراز و نحوه !!! أليس هو اللهـ ..؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			أنَكم زَعَمْتُم بأنَ دخول اللهـَ بناسوتِه للخلاء على سبيل المثال ليس نجاســة و ليس منقصــة لله 
فهل اقتنعتم بأن دخول اللهـ للخلاء دليل على الحاجــ’ة و اللهـ تعالى ليس بحاجــة ... و هل اقتنعتم أيضاا أن تعرض الله للتبرز و دخول الخلاء نجاسات أم لم تقتنعوا ؟؟؟ 

المسألة سهلــة وواضحــة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هل اخراج المواد التي لا يحتاجها و التي قد تضر الجسم هو نجاسة

عن اي نوع من النجاسة تتحدثين ؟

لان النجاسة في المسيحية هي حياة الخطيئة من قتل و فسق و دعارة و سرقة .... الخ 


عندما تقدرين ان تثبتي ان الدخول الى الخلاء هو خطيئة ....... اكتبي في هذا الموضوع 

الموضوع سهل 

لانك ببساطة شديدة 

لا تفرقي بين امور تخص (النظافة الجسدية) و امور تخص (النظافة الروحية) 

و للانسان الاختيار بين الروحيات و بين الجسديات*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> الشيطان خلق من العدم ..... و خلقت كل الارواح للخدمة و كان سطنائيل او الشيطان هو من اعلى الرتب و من ثم سقط لانه اراد ان يعادل نفسه بالله و عند سقوطه سقط الشياطين الاخرين لنفس السبب -الكبرياء-
> 
> فكانت لهم الارادة الكاملة
> 
> مسالة خلقهم من نار ..... هي معتقدكم



*وجميعـ ما أسلفت هو في معتقدك ..*




> هل اخراج المواد التي لا يحتاجها و التي قد تضر الجسم هو نجاسة
> 
> عن اي نوع من النجاسة تتحدثين ؟
> 
> ...



*
أحســــــــــنت ....أحســـــنت ...وصلت ..

إذاا هناك نجاسات جسديــة و نجاسات روحيــة 
..... إذاا يسوعكم تخلَص من النجاسات الروحيــة و لكنه لم يتخلص من النجاسات الجسديــَة 

أليس كذلك ؟؟

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## أحمد محمد البيك (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

مشكووووووووووووووووووور كل المسلمين علي الاجادة التي وفقكم الله بها 

وأتمني أن تدخلوا المنتي يامسلمين وفي عقيدتكم أن هذا العمل للة


----------



## Twin (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي أحمد*



أحمد محمد البيك قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور كل المسلمين علي الاجادة التي وفقكم الله بها
> 
> وأتمني أن تدخلوا المنتي يامسلمين وفي عقيدتكم أن هذا العمل للة​




*يا ليتهم يفعلون كما تقول*
*ويكونوا مثالاً لغيرهم*

*بس أهم حاجة لو أقتنعوا يبقي يصدقوا أن الأقتناع هذا من الله أيضاً*
*ويبتعدوا عن المجادلات* ​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## أحمد محمد البيك (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

لي مداخلة بسيطة تثبت أنة بشر وليس الة 

*******************
ياليتك تكون أما في صلب السؤال أو لا تشارك
عامة ياليتك تكمل سؤالك الأخر
وبلاش فلسفه وتفسيرات ليس لها دليل
*....................................................."المشرف"*


----------



## أحمد محمد البيك (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااي أخي أحمد*
> 
> 
> ...





ليس ما كتبتة لذلك وانما كنت أقول لهم هذا الكلام لنأجر عند الله ونجعل عملنا خالصا لوجهة لعل أن يثقل ذلك في ميزاننا يوم القيامة يوم تزل الأقدم الا من ثبتة الله ولكي نضع كل همنا في نصرة دين الله


----------



## أحمد محمد البيك (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

لا أقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وليس أنتم فقط علينا أن ندعوكم ولكن علينا أن ندعوا كل النصاري و طريقتك هذة تثبت توفيق الله لي علي نفي ألوهية عيسي 

والحمد لله الذي أظفرني عليكم فلة الحمد ولة لة الشكر


----------



## Twin (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخي أحمد*



أحمد محمد البيك قال:


> ليس ما كتبتة لذلك وانما كنت أقول لهم هذا الكلام لنأجر عند الله ونجعل عملنا خالصا لوجهة لعل أن يثقل ذلك في ميزاننا يوم القيامة يوم تزل الأقدم الا من ثبتة الله ولكي نضع كل همنا في نصرة دين الله


 
*ربنا يخليكم لبعض*
*قووووووووووول أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي أحمد*



			
				أحمد محمد البيك;265344 قال:
			
		

> لا أقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وليس أنتم فقط علينا أن ندعوكم ولكن علينا أن ندعوا كل النصاري و طريقتك هذة تثبت توفيق الله لي علي نفي ألوهية عيسي
> 
> والحمد لله الذي أظفرني عليكم فلة الحمد ولة لة الشكر


 
*يا أخي بلاش الكلام الكبير دة*
*أنا قلتلك بس*
*خليك في سياق الموضوع مش أكثر *
*وبلاش تحس بأحساس خادع قد تهلك به*​ 
*عامة بشكرك علي أسلوبك*
*وها أنا في انتظارك في سؤالك الأخر*​ 
*في أنتظارك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*ردي الى فراشة المنتدى 


انا لم اقل ان هذه نجاسة

قلت بالحرف ....... هناك امور تخص النظافة الجسدية و امور تخص النظافة الروحية 

كما ان الانسان ليس نجسا حتى يخرج منه شيئا نجسا ....... 

و هذه الاوساخ او الفضلات لا تنجس الانسان

في حين الافكار الشريرةهي التي تنجس الانسان


قال رب المجد "ثم دعا كل الجمع وقال لهم اسمعوا مني كلكم وافهموا. ليس شيء من خارج الانسان اذا دخل فيه يقدر ان ينجسه. لكن الاشياء التي تخرج منه هي التي تنجس الانسان. ان كان لاحد اذنان للسمع فليسمع.  ولما دخل من عند الجمع الى البيت سأله تلاميذه عن المثل.  فقال لهم أفانتم ايضا هكذا غير فاهمين. أما تفهمون ان كل ما يدخل الانسان من خارج لا يقدر ان ينجسه. لانه لا يدخل الى قلبه بل الى الجوف ثم يخرج الى الخلاء وذلك يطهر كل الاطعمة. ثم قال ان الذي يخرج من الانسان ذلك ينجس الانسان.  لانه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الافكار الشريرة زنى فسق قتل سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل. جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الانسان" الانجيل بحسب مرقس البشير 7: 14-23 


هذه هي النجاسة الحقيقية 

في حين ان تلك التي ذكرتها فضلات او اوساخ لا تنجس الانسان
*


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> قبل ان اجيبك يجب ان تعرف اننا مختلفون في شأن الانبياء,فنحن نعتقد و نؤمن بأن الانبياء (عليهم السلام) معصومون جميعا بفضل الله عليهم اولا و اختيارهم من ارتكاب الذنوب و يوجد ادله نقليه و عقليه على ذلك .......... و لكن مع ذلك سأجيبك..:
> تقبل الله للذبائح هو دليل على ان الله تعالى غفور و رحيم , خذ مثال العاصي الذي يتوب لله و يتقبل الله توبته , فقبول الله للتوبه هو دليل على رحمة الله و على انه غفور رحيم..هذا اولا .....
> ثانيا.. ذبح الذبائح هي اعمال تقام بقصد التقرب الى الله تعالى و ليست مخصوصه للاستغفار فقط و يمكن الاستغفار من غير ذبح او سفك دم ....
> ثالثا:
> قصة هابيل و قابيل كانت (اختبارا) و امتحانا من الله عز و جل لهم و قبل قربان هابيل و لم يقبل قربان قابيل لأسباب لا يسع ذكرها هنا .



*لا يوجد احد معصوم من الخطأ ..... 

لان الانبياء ايضا اخطأوا 

اسألك سؤال ..... هل عندكم النبي يولد معصوم ام عندما يصبح نبي ؟؟ 


في الشريعة الالهية  واجبة للتوبة ان يقدم التائب ذبيحة 

 كان سفك الدم ضروري في كل الطقوس التي كان يقوم بها الكاهن على رتبة هارون .... 




			اذا كان هذا كلامك فأنا اسئلك: لماذا كان الله يطلب الذبائح للاستغفار و هو كان يعلم انها محدوده و لا تفي بلغرض؟؟؟هذا اول سؤال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تقبل الله الذبائح من البداية لان غفور رحيم

لكن هذه الذبائح لا تعطي المغفرة الكاملة ...... 

و من ثم هو قد طلبها في الشريعة التي اعطاها لموسى كعربون عن الذبيحة القادمة -الذبيحة الاساسية- التي تمت على جبل الجلجثة 

تقبل الله لها هو بالفعل تقبل التوبة و فرض للتوبة و لامور اخرى .... لكن لم تعط الخلاص الحقيقي الكامل 

اعطت توبة بسيطة وقتية على رجاء الخلاص

 لكن ليس خلاص كامل للجنس البشري 

سألت ايضا ... لمَ تقبلها و هي غير كاملة ؟؟

الله وضع كل شيئ بالتدريج و بالترتيب  ..... 

الله تقبلها كعربون كذبيحة مؤقتة لا دائمية 

و حتى لا يجحد الانسان جعل يتكلم عن الخلاص بالمسيح على لسان الانبياء بالتدريج حتى يشوق الانسان اكثر و اكثر و حتى يقدر الانسان قيمة هذا الخلاص




			طبعا الله كان يعلم قبل ان يخلق الانسان, انه محدود و هو سيخطئ و يعصي الله سبحانه , فكيف من الممكن ان يطلب الله سبحانه شيء لامحدود و لاطاقة للانسان عليه ؟؟؟....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا الله لم يجبر الانسان على الخطيئة فالانسان بارادته اخطأ 

و ثانيا الله لم يطلب من الانسان الا الذبائح الحيوانية لكل حالة بشكل خاص 

لكن هذه الحيوانات لم تعط الخلاص و غير كافية لايفاء الحق الالهي

فتجسد ابنه الكلمة ليفدي العالم 

و المطلوب من الانسان هو الايمان الحقيقي بالله و بالمسيح المخلص  و الاعمال الصالحة النابعة من القلب لا لاجل الرياء 

و مع ذلك لا يريد الانسان ان يعيش حياة مسيحية حقيقية




			على اساس اعتقادكم فأن يسوع لم يكن ذبيحه (مقدمه) لله بل انتم تؤمنون بأن الله هو من تجسد باقنوم الابن كماتقولون و اصبح ذبيحه.. فهنا لم يقدم شيء لله بل اتخذت المسئله مجرى عاطفي و هو ان الله هو من اصبح ذبيحه لأجلنا لكي يفدينا....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن نؤمن بان الابن تجسد لاجل خلاصنا و كما هو مكتوب في اشعياء النبي 53: 5 "وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا" 

كل هذا و لم يقدم شيئ ...... 

ضحى بنفسه على الصليب لاجل خلاصنا 

لان لا الانسان و لا الملائكة يقدرون ان يفدونا 

فتجسد و صلب و قام من بين الاموات 

لانه حتى بالذبائح الحيوانية ..... ماذا يقدم الانسان ؟؟

الله هو خالق الحيوانات التي يقدمها الانسان ذبائح ....

ما على الانسان المؤمن الا الاستغفار بقلب منسحق بعد تقديم الذبيحة التي وهبها الله له



انا عند كلامي ...
التجسد الالهي دل على كمال الله لان كل اعماله كاملة  




			هل ممكن ان تشرحلي كيف ذلك؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قال الرب "لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل" الانجيل بحسب متى 5: 17

لقد تم الخلاص و كملت الشريعة بالمسيح يسوع 

لان الخلاص كان رمزيا للمسيح له المجد 

و الشريعة كانت تشدد على معرفة الخطيئة و جاء المسيح ليكمل الناموس و يحررنا من سطوة الخطيئة التي ملكت على العالم من خطيئة آدم 

ان التجسد و الفداء هما من اعظم اعمال الله لاجل جميع البشر

و هذا واضح من كلام الرب على الصليب 

"بعد هذا رأى يسوع ان كل شيء قد كمل فلكي يتم الكتاب قال انا عطشان. وكان إناء موضوعا مملوّا خلا. فملأوا اسفنجة من الخل ووضعوها على زوفا وقدموها الى فمه. فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل. ونكس راسه واسلم الروح" الانجيل بحسب يوحنا 19: 28-30






			لا اعرف ماذا تقصد من المنظور البشري , فكل حقيقه في هذا الكون,الله هو من وضعها و ليس البشر و الله هو من اعطى للعقل امكانية الوصول الى الحقائق و ليس البشر............. 
فهل عندما اقول انا ان الله كامل و الله غفور و الله عادل و ابني هذه الاعتقادات على اساس عقلي و منطقي , فهل انا مخطئ و اعتقاداتي باطله؟!؟!؟!؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المنظور البشري قد يعتمد على العقل و هذا صحيح 

فاننا يمكن ان نعرف وجود الله بالعقل 

لكن المنظور الالهي هو من خلال ما يقوله لنا من خلال الوحي المقدس الذي هو نزر يسير 

فهل تستطيع ادراك حكمة الله بالعقل ؟!

قد تستطيع ان تقول ان الله كلي العلم 

فهل تدرك مدى علم الله 


تكلمتُ عن العدل و قلت  في المشاركة السابقة




			تكلمت عن اقامة العدل ...... ؟


هل يجبر الله الانسان على الخير و النقاء ؟؟ فهذا يتنافى مع طبعه

الله من خلال الفداء وفى الحق الالهي و اعطى الانسان الحرية في الايمان بابنه (الايمان الحقيقي المدعم بحياة القداسة) او لا 

هذا هو العدل الالهي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فأجبتني 




			انتم تقولون ان في الناموس , اجرة الخطيئه هي الموت , فما هو المقصود من الموت في هذا القول؟؟؟........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الموت هنا الموت الروحي و الانفصال عن الله و في النهاية سيحصل الانسان على اجرته بالموت الابدي

الا اذا كان قد خلص فعلا 








			ان جاء شخص ملحد و العياذ بالله و سألك و قال: اعطني دليل عقلي منطقي مقنع على ان الله سبحانه يمكن او يجب الوثوق به , بماذا سترد؟؟؟ و سؤال محدد أخر:
لماذا تؤمن بلأنجيل و لا تؤمن بلقرأن ؟؟؟ هل هو مجرد ايمان حتى ولو كان الانجيل يناقض العقل ام هو ايمان لأن الانجيل لا يناقض العقل و المنطق؟؟؟؟......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سأعطيه الكثير الكثير من الادلة التي اقنعت الكثير من الملحدين و من الذين عادوا الكتاب المقدس 

و هي كثر و خصوصا شهادة الخصوم و الشهادات الكثيرة لاناس غير مسيحيين (وثنيين او يهود) عاصروا المسيح او الرسل اي الكنيسة الاولى

هناك الكثير من المخطوطات التي تدعم العهد القديم و الجديد 

و كثيرة هي الادلة

ايماني بالانجيل لانه يوافق الوحي الالهي من التوراة (الاسفار الخمسة) الى كتب الانبياء (كل العهد القديم)

فالعهد الجديد مكمل للعد القديم 

و كما قلت لك اكمال شريعة العهد القديم في العهد الجديد


و عدت فسالتك



			اعود و أسالك بالمنطق ........ اين حكمة الله في عدم حفظ الوحي الالهي ...... ؟ 

و اسئلة كثيرة ساطرحها عليك ان اردت النقاش في هذا 
و هذا الموضوع يحتاج موضوع منفصل  









			سؤال مفيد و منتج , و كما قلت يا عزيزي هو يحتاج الى موضوع منفصل....... منتظر ردودك ان شاء الله............... و دمتم برعاية الكريم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا سأجيبك عن اي موضوع حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*]

جَمِيْل ....فأنــَا لم أقُل بأنَ الإنسَانَ نجِس ولكنه في المُقَابِل بتعَرَضْ لنجاساتـ و إن كانت لا تنجســة 

ولكن السؤال هل يليق بالرب يسوع أن يتعرَض للنجاســات..؟

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

ردي على الأخ ابن الشرق............. قال:


> لا يوجد احد معصوم من الخطأ .....
> 
> لان الانبياء ايضا اخطأوا


مع احترامي يا أخي فهذا رأيك و رأي دينك و لكن تستطيع ان تفتح موضوع منفصل و تسألنا فيه عن سبب ايماننا بعصمة الانبياء عليهم السلام و لن نبخل عليك ان شاء الله...
 و قلت:


> اسألك سؤال ..... هل عندكم النبي يولد معصوم ام عندما يصبح نبي ؟؟


قبل ان اجيبك يجب ان تعرف اولا ان بداية الانسان ليست هذه الحياة الدنيا و الانسان كان موجودا في عالم يقال له ( عالم الذر ) قبل مجيئه الى هذه الحياة الدنيا و تستطيع ان تفتح موضوع و تعلم المزيد عن هذا الشيء لو اردت ...... و اما الاجابه على سؤالك هي : نعم , الانبياء عليهم السلام معصومون من اقتراف الذنوب في جميع مراحل حياتهم الطاهره بأدله نقليه و عقليه..... و لكن يجب ان تعرف ان مرحلة التكليف الشرعي للانسان تبدأ بعد وصوله الى سن البلوغ......
و قلت: 


> تقبل الله الذبائح من البداية لان غفور رحيم
> 
> لكن هذه الذبائح لا تعطي المغفرة الكاملة ......
> 
> ...


لا يسعني الا ان اقول اني مقتنع و لو نسبيا بهذه الاجابه.........
 و قلت:


> سألت ايضا ... لمَ تقبلها و هي غير كاملة ؟؟
> 
> الله وضع كل شيئ بالتدريج و بالترتيب .....
> 
> ...


جواب مقنع أخر ............ و لكن لدي استفسار بسيط لو سمحت:
ماذا كان مصير البشر الذين ماتوا قبل التجسد و الفداء و الى اين ذهبوا؟؟؟؟؟
 و قلت:


> نحن نؤمن بان الابن تجسد لاجل خلاصنا و كما هو مكتوب في اشعياء النبي 53: 5 "وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا"
> 
> كل هذا و لم يقدم شيئ ......
> 
> ضحى بنفسه على الصليب لاجل خلاصنا


يا عزيزي , انا لا انكر ان عقيدة الفداء هي من الناحيه العاطفيه , تقدر ان تقول انها عقيده جميله و لكن ما يفسدها هو اصل هذه العقيده و اساسها و هي عقيدة الثالوث و التمايز الأقنومي بما فيها من تناقضات يتنفر منها العقل و المنطق , فأنا لا استطيع ان انكر العقل و اتبع العواطف بل حتى العواطف يجب ان تكون مؤيده من العقل و المنطق لتصبح سليمه و بعيده عن الجهل و الباطل........ لأن الفروع تسلم ان كان الأصل سليم...........
 و قلت:


> ان التجسد و الفداء هما من اعظم اعمال الله لاجل جميع البشر
> 
> و هذا واضح من كلام الرب على الصليب
> 
> "بعد هذا رأى يسوع ان كل شيء قد كمل فلكي يتم الكتاب قال انا عطشان. وكان إناء موضوعا مملوّا خلا. فملأوا اسفنجة من الخل ووضعوها على زوفا وقدموها الى فمه. فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل. ونكس راسه واسلم الروح" الانجيل بحسب يوحنا 19: 28-30


لدي بعض الاسئله لو سمحت:
1- ما هو المقصود من عبارة ((فلكي يتم الكتاب قال انا عطشان)) , اي ما هو ارتباط العطش باتمام الكتاب؟؟؟؟
2- كم شخص كان في يسوع بما انه لاهوت كامل و ناسوت كامل كما تقولون , هل كان شخص واحد و هو شخص الله الكلمه كماتقولون ام اكثر؟؟؟؟
3- هل الروح الانساني العاقل في يسوع المسيح هو شخص انساني باعتباره احد اساسيات الناسوت؟؟؟؟
و قلت:


> فهل تستطيع ادراك حكمة الله بالعقل ؟!
> 
> قد تستطيع ان تقول ان الله كلي العلم
> 
> فهل تدرك مدى علم الله


انا لا استطيع ان ادرك مدى حكمة الله او علمه او ان احيط بأي من صفاته المقدسه حاشا لله سبحانه جل و علا, لكنني استطيع ان اميز الصح من الخطأ باستخدام عقلي و الله هو من اعطاني من فضله قدرة التمييز بين الحق و الباطل و ان لم اكن استطيع ان اميز لما حاسبني الله و عاقبني على اخطائي............
و قلت:


> ايماني بالانجيل لانه يوافق الوحي الالهي من التوراة (الاسفار الخمسة) الى كتب الانبياء (كل العهد القديم)
> 
> فالعهد الجديد مكمل للعد القديم
> 
> و كما قلت لك اكمال شريعة العهد القديم في العهد الجديد


يا عزيزي , ((افرض)) على سبي المثال انك وجدت في الانجيل كلام يخالف المنطق او العقل , فهل ستبقى مؤمنا به ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و قلت أخيرا: 


> انا سأجيبك عن اي موضوع حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع


و انت مشكور على ذلك , و لكن اتذكر سؤالي بخصوص نار اللاهوت  , فانا ارجو منك ان تشير اليه بشيئ في ردك القادم انشاء الله .............. و دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## steven gerrard (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

عزيزتى فراشة المنتدى

بخصوص كلامك عن النجاسات فانا اقولك ان الخطيئة وحدها هى التى تنجس الانسان وليس اى شئ اخر

فلو افترضنا ان كلامك صحيح فمعنى كلامك ان الله خلقنا انجاس 

والطفل الرضيع الذى لم يرتكب الخطيئة هو نجس لانه يتبول 

و العالم كله نجس لان الاشياء الجسدية هذه واجبة للكل

وحاشا لله ان يخلقنا وبطبعتنا نجاسة لان الله قدوس فكيف يخلق شيئا نجسا

النجاسة لا تتناسب مع القداسة

فهل هذا منطق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اخى العزيز عاشق الحق



> ماذا كان مصير البشر الذين ماتوا قبل التجسد و الفداء و الى اين ذهبوا؟؟؟؟؟



ذهبو للجحيم وهو مكان انتظار وليس عذاب والمسيح بعد الصلب نزل للجحيم وبشرهم فمن كان مومنا من الانبياء بالطبع امن بيه لانه الههم الذى كلمهم بالوحى



> يا عزيزي , انا لا انكر ان عقيدة الفداء هي من الناحيه العاطفيه , تقدر ان تقول انها عقيده جميله و لكن ما يفسدها هو اصل هذه العقيده و اساسها و هي عقيدة الثالوث و التمايز الأقنومي بما فيها من تناقضات يتنفر منها العقل و المنطق , فأنا لا استطيع ان انكر العقل و اتبع العواطف بل حتى العواطف يجب ان تكون مؤيده من العقل و المنطق لتصبح سليمه و بعيده عن الجهل و الباطل........ لأن الفروع تسلم ان كان الأصل سليم...........



ومن امتى المنطق البشرى الفلسفى يوصل للاله المنطق البشرى الفلسفى بدون عقيدة يوصل لالحاد مثل فولتير وسارتر الذين اتبعو المنطق البشرى الفلسفى

المنطق الالهى لا يمكن تفسيره بالمنطق الفلسفى البشرى بل نستمده من الوحى الالهى



> لدي بعض الاسئله لو سمحت:
> 1- ما هو المقصود من عبارة ((فلكي يتم الكتاب قال انا عطشان)) , اي ما هو ارتباط العطش باتمام الكتاب؟؟؟؟
> 2- كم شخص كان في يسوع بما انه لاهوت كامل و ناسوت كامل كما تقولون , هل كان شخص واحد و هو شخص الله الكلمه كماتقولون ام اكثر؟؟؟؟
> 3- هل الروح الانساني العاقل في يسوع المسيح هو شخص انساني باعتباره احد اساسيات الناسوت؟؟؟؟



1- عبارة لكى يتم بالكتاب هى عبارة ذكرت كثيرا بالكتاب وعناها اتمام النبوات عن المسيا المنتظر حتى يؤمن اليهود فهم عندهم فى العهد القديم نبوات انطبقت على المسيح فعندما يقراوا الكتاب يجدوها انطبقت على المسيح فيومنوا

2- مش فاهم السوال ممكن توضح اكثر

3- المسيح له نفس بشرية  وله اللاهوت الكامل وبالاتحاد بينهما لايمكن ان يخطئ



> يا عزيزي , ((افرض)) على سبي المثال انك وجدت في الانجيل كلام يخالف المنطق او العقل , فهل ستبقى مؤمنا به ؟؟؟؟؟؟



هاتلى انت مثال كده يخالف المنطق
لا يوجد فى الكتاب ما هو يخالف المنطق لانها كلها احداث وقعت بالفعل

وان فرضا وجدنا فسااؤمن بها لانه وحى من الله



> و انت مشكور على ذلك , و لكن اتذكر سؤالي بخصوص نار اللاهوت  , فانا ارجو منك ان تشير اليه بشيئ في ردك القادم انشاء الله .............. و دمتم برعاية الكريم



بخصوص نار اللاهوت التى ظهرت لموسى النبى كرمز لوجود الله فهى لو نظرت لها *لظننت* انها محدوده ولكنها ليست بذلك لان الله يتحدث من خلالها فكيف يحدث ذلك ان كانت محدوده؟؟؟

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*




> عزيزتى فراشة المنتدى
> 
> بخصوص كلامك عن النجاسات فانا اقولك ان الخطيئة وحدها هى التى تنجس الانسان وليس اى شئ اخر
> 
> ...


*
يبدو أنَك لم تنتَبِه لما قُلْتْ 

لمْ أَقٌلْ بأنَ الإنسَان نجس !!! عجباا من أتيتم بذلك ...أنا لم أقل ذلك ...

قٌلْتْ أنَ الإنْسَان يتعرض للنجسات و إن لم تنجسْه .... 
فهل يليق بالربِ يسوع أن يتعرض لمثل هذه النجاساتْ ...هذا هو سؤالي أرجو الإجابــة عليه ؟؟!!

شكراا جزيــلااا
*

فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## Christian Knight (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*واضح ان انتى التى لم تنتبه لكلام ستيفن يا فراشة لانه قال:

بخصوص كلامك عن النجاسات فانا اقولك ان الخطيئة وحدها هى التى تنجس الانسان وليس اى شئ اخر
والمسيح لم يرتكب اى خطية طبعا وبالتالى فلم يتنجس ولم يتعرض لاى نجاسة*


----------



## nightelf (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *واضح انك لم تقرأ العهد الجديد يا نايت الف لانه ايضا قال:
> Joh 1:1  فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.
> Joh 1:14  وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.
> 
> ...


إذا كان الأب هو الذات والروح القدس هو الحياة و الأبن هو النطق: ماذا يحدث إذا:1- أنفصل الأبن عن الأب....2- أنفصلت الروح القدس عن الأب؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## nightelf (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *واضح ان انتى التى لم تنتبه لكلام ستيفن يا فراشة لانه قال:
> 
> بخصوص كلامك عن النجاسات فانا اقولك ان الخطيئة وحدها هى التى تنجس الانسان وليس اى شئ اخر
> والمسيح لم يرتكب اى خطية طبعا وبالتالى فلم يتنجس ولم يتعرض لاى نجاسة*


أنا أعرف أن الأنبياء بلا خطايا:

لماذا لم يرمى الخاطئه بحجر وهو بلا خطيئة ؟أى لماذا عطل الناموس ؟ هل جاء ليعطل الناموس؟


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي nightelf*



nightelf قال:


> إذا كان الأب هو الذات والروح القدس هو الحياة و الأبن هو النطق: ماذا يحدث إذا:1- أنفصل الأبن عن الأب....2- أنفصلت الروح القدس عن الأب؟؟؟؟؟


 


nightelf قال:


> أنا أعرف أن الأنبياء بلا خطايا:
> 
> لماذا لم يرمى الخاطئه بحجر وهو بلا خطيئة ؟أى لماذا عطل الناموس ؟ هل جاء ليعطل الناموس؟


 
*حبيبي *
*تم قبلاً تحرير مشاركاتك بموضوع أخر لأنها لا تمت للموضوع بصله*
*ما رأيك كي نتفادي كل هذا مستقبلاً *
*أنت تفتح موضوع خاص بك في هذا القسم*
*ضع كل أسئلتك التي تؤرقك وسنكون سعدين بالأجابة عليها*

*أرجو منك قبول عرضي*
*وأترك الأسئله هذه لسائليها *
*وبعون الله سنكون معك في تواصل دائم*
*في أنتظارك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Christian Knight (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



nightelf قال:


> إذا كان الأب هو الذات والروح القدس هو الحياة و الأبن هو النطق: ماذا يحدث إذا:1- أنفصل الأبن عن الأب....2- أنفصلت الروح القدس عن الأب؟؟؟؟؟



*احتمالاتك غير قائمة لان الاقانيم الالهية يستحيل انفصالها لان الله واحد
فاحتمال انفصال الاقانيم عن بعضها هو مثل احتمال عدم وجود الله يعنى امر مستحيل*


----------



## nightelf (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Christian Knight قال:


> *احتمالاتك غير قائمة لان الاقانيم الالهية يستحيل انفصالها لان الله واحد
> فاحتمال انفصال الاقانيم عن بعضها هو مثل احتمال عدم وجود الله يعنى امر مستحيل*


 إذاً سنعود للسؤال الدائم والتقليدى:

هل بموت الأبن على الصليب مات الأقنومان الأخران ( الأب و الأبن) ؟


----------



## Christian Knight (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



nightelf قال:


> إذاً سنعود للسؤال الدائم والتقليدى:
> 
> هل بموت الأبن على الصليب مات الأقنومان الأخران ( الأب و الأبن) ؟



*الم تقرأ الرسالة الاخيرة للمشرف؟؟ ولا قرأتها وعملت نفسك مش شايفها؟؟
وعموما اجابة سؤالك باختصار هى ان الابن مات على الصليب بناسوته
اما الشق الثانى من سؤالك وهو لماذا نقول ان الابن هو الذى مات وليس الاب او الروح القدس مع انهم واحد فنجيبك عنه لما تفتح موضوع جديد*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي أخي nightelf*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الم تقرأ الرسالة الاخيرة للمشرف؟؟ ولا قرأتها وعملت نفسك مش شايفها؟؟*
> *وعموما اجابة سؤالك باختصار هى ان الابن مات على الصليب بناسوته*
> *اما الشق الثانى من سؤالك وهو لماذا نقول ان الابن هو الذى مات وليس الاب او الروح القدس مع انهم واحد فنجيبك عنه لما تفتح موضوع جديد*



*أعتقد الرساله وصلت يا nightelf*
*أي مشاركة لك خارج الموضوع ستحذف*
*فم فضلك لا تجعلني أحرر مشاركاتك*
*أفتح موضوع جديد*
*وسيكمل معك الأخ كرستين نايت وأنا معه*
*هادمين كل فكر ضد معرفة المسيح*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*



			واضح ان انتى التى لم تنتبه لكلام ستيفن يا فراشة لانه قال:

بخصوص كلامك عن النجاسات فانا اقولك ان الخطيئة وحدها هى التى تنجس الانسان وليس اى شئ اخر
والمسيح لم يرتكب اى خطية طبعا وبالتالى فلم يتنجس ولم يتعرض لاى نجاسة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا أستاذي ركِزْ مَعِي أنَا لم أقل بأن ما يخرجْ من الإنسان نتيجة دخوله الخلاء أمر ينجِسْه ....

ولكن هل تنكِر بانها نجاسات في حدِ ذاتها ويجب الإنسان أن يتطهر منها ؟؟

وإنْ كانَ يسوعكم لم يتعرض للنجاسات الجسمية كا قلت إذاا يسوعكم لم يدخــِل الخلاء .... ولم يأكل و لم يشرب بالمقابــِلْ ....أليسَ كذلك ؟؟؟
أرجوك لا تكرر موضوع النجاسات الروحية و الخطيئة فانا لا أتحدث عنها 

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## nightelf (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااااااي أخي nightelf*
> 
> 
> ...



الموضوع المطروح هو لاهوت المسيح وناسوته وهو بالتالى مرتبط بالثالوث وأنا أشارك ولا أخرج عن الموضوع وإلا حدد لى الموضوع الذى تريدنى أن أشارك فيه. وأعتذر لتضييع الوقت فأنا على حد علمى فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة!


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي أخي nightelf*



nightelf قال:


> الموضوع المطروح هو لاهوت المسيح وناسوته وهو بالتالى مرتبط بالثالوث وأنا أشارك ولا أخرج عن الموضوع وإلا حدد لى الموضوع الذى تريدنى أن أشارك فيه. وأعتذر لتضييع الوقت فأنا على حد علمى فى قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة!



*أخي لو كنت أنت بالموضوع ما كنت أتجرأ لأنبهك*
*أنا رأيتك تخرج من الموضوع*
*فالناسوت والاهوت*
*مختلفين كموضوع وكفكر عن*
*الثالوث وأقانيمه*
*فياليتك تكون معنا في الناسوت والاهوت فقط*
*ولا تطرق للثالوث*

*أفتح موضوع خاص بك*
*فهذا ليس بصعب عليك*
*وأنا أعرف أن هذا قسم الأسئله والأجوبة وأنا مشرفه وأعلم قوانينه جيداً*
*فكن هادئاً ومتواصلاً معنا أوك*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## steven gerrard (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

مشرفنا العزيز توين فى بالفعل موضوع عن الاقانيم مفتوح وادى اللينك بتاعه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17782​


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي حبيبي ستيفين*



steven gerrard قال:


> مشرفنا العزيز توين فى بالفعل موضوع عن الاقانيم مفتوح وادى اللينك بتاعه​
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17782​


 
*شكراً حبيبي أستيفين علي التوضيح*
*ولكن هذا السؤال كتب بنفس عقليه الأخ السائل لهذا السؤال*
*ولكني أردت من الأخ nightelf*
*أن يفتح موضوع خاص به عن السلوث لنستطيع التواصل معه بعقليته وبفكره هو*
*لأن الموضوع الأخر به أسئله كثيرة وحوارات وبه من يجيب بطريقة سلسه وتواصل*

*فيفضل أن يفتح سؤال جديد*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## nightelf (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااااااي أخي nightelf*
> 
> 
> ...


أنا الأن أتصفح موضوع الثالوث فعلاً . وأحب أن أعرفك أن اللاهوت والناسوت والثالوث مرتبطون ببعضهم خاصة فى موضوع صلب المسيح.

مع الشكر لسعة الصدر.


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> نعم , الانبياء عليهم السلام معصومون من اقتراف الذنوب في جميع مراحل حياتهم الطاهره بأدله نقليه و عقليه..... و لكن يجب ان تعرف ان مرحلة التكليف الشرعي للانسان تبدأ بعد وصوله الى سن البلوغ......



*هذا منظور دينكم للموضوع ....... 

دوما تتكلم عن ادلة عقلية و نقلية ........ فماذا تقصد بالنقلية ؟





			لا يسعني الا ان اقول اني مقتنع و لو نسبيا بهذه الاجابه

جواب مقنع أخر ............ و لكن لدي استفسار بسيط لو سمحت:
ماذا كان مصير البشر الذين ماتوا قبل التجسد و الفداء و الى اين ذهبوا؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحمد لله على هذا .... 

و كما اجابك الاخ الحبيب Steven....

 ان الجميع كانوا يذهبون الى الجحيم او الهاوية كمكان للانتظار على رجاء الفداء الذي تم على الصليب 




			عزيزي , انا لا انكر ان عقيدة الفداء هي من الناحيه العاطفيه , تقدر ان تقول انها عقيده جميله و لكن ما يفسدها هو اصل هذه العقيده و اساسها و هي عقيدة الثالوث و التمايز الأقنومي بما فيها من تناقضات يتنفر منها العقل و المنطق , فأنا لا استطيع ان انكر العقل و اتبع العواطف بل حتى العواطف يجب ان تكون مؤيده من العقل و المنطق لتصبح سليمه و بعيده عن الجهل و الباطل........ لأن الفروع تسلم ان كان الأصل سليم...........
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يوجد اي تناقض لانك بعد موضوع كامل لم تستطع بيان وجه التناقض حتى من ناحية طريقة تفكيرك 

عقيدة الثالوث الاقدس هي الاساس و لا يوجد اي تناقض ابدا فيها


و العقل دون ايمان لن يوصل الى الله 

و هذا ما نراه في كل ما وصله اليه الفلاسفة كالبابليين و الاغريق و الرومان و بعدهم في العصر الحديث كما وضح الاخ Steven بعض الامثلة عن الفلاسفة

و ها هم الوجوديون الذين اتبعوا طريقة تفكيرهم الخاصة فوصلوا الى طريق مسدود بابه رحب و واسع ! 

و اقول لك ... انت ايضا في ايمانك تتبع العواطف ! في كثير من الامور 


و الايمان ليس مجرد عاطفة بل هو عقيدة ثابتة و تمسك بها فعليا و الحياة ضمن هذا الايمان ....




			لأن الفروع تسلم ان كان الأصل سليم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و الاصل هو الفكر المؤمن بالله القدير و جعل العقل يعمل من خلال الايمان لا من خلال الفكر الذاتي الذي يتولد نتيجة الظروف




			1- ما هو المقصود من عبارة ((فلكي يتم الكتاب قال انا عطشان)) , اي ما هو ارتباط العطش باتمام الكتاب؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



عليك ان تعرف ما المقصود بالكتاب ...... فالكتاب هنا مقصود به العهد القديم و هذه النبوءات التي تنبأت عن المسيح تحققت في ملئ الزمان لذا يتكلم الوحي عن اتمام النبوءة 
فهذا دليل كبير و حقيقي على صدق الكتاب المقدس .... 

فكل الاحداث التي جرت في الصلب موثقة بنبوءات قبل زمن بعيد على مر العصور و من خلال الانبياء 

و لكي تتم كل هذه النبوءات عن الصلب ..... كان آخرها العطش و من ثم الموت على الصليب 

و نقرأ في المزامير  "ويجعلون في طعامي علقما وفي عطشي يسقونني خلا" 21: 69


و هكذا تمت النبوءة بشربه الخل الممزوج بمرارة 

حيث نقرأ "بعد هذا رأى يسوع ان كل شيء قد كمل فلكي يتم الكتاب قال انا عطشان. وكان إناء موضوعا مملوّا خلا. فملأوا اسفنجة من الخل ووضعوها على زوفا وقدموها الى فمه. فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل. ونكس راسه واسلم الروح"الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الرسول 19: 28-30


حيث صرخ الرب قد اكمل ...... معلنا تكميل الشريعة و كل النبوءات و ايفاء العدل الالهي 

فاسلم الروح ..... 





			2- كم شخص كان في يسوع بما انه لاهوت كامل و ناسوت كامل كما تقولون , هل كان شخص واحد و هو شخص الله الكلمه كماتقولون ام اكثر؟؟؟؟
3- هل الروح الانساني العاقل في يسوع المسيح هو شخص انساني باعتباره احد اساسيات الناسوت؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يسوع المسيح له المجد هو شخص واحد من اتحاد الطبيعتين الالهية و الانسانية 

 اتحد الطبيعتان بلا اي اختلاط و و لهذا للسيد المسيح روح بشرية





			انا لا استطيع ان ادرك مدى حكمة الله او علمه او ان احيط بأي من صفاته المقدسه حاشا لله سبحانه جل و علا, لكنني استطيع ان اميز الصح من الخطأ باستخدام عقلي و الله هو من اعطاني من فضله قدرة التمييز بين الحق و الباطل و ان لم اكن استطيع ان اميز لما حاسبني الله و عاقبني على اخطائي............
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تمييز الصح من الخطأ في مقدور كل انسان لكن وفق الكثير من المقاييس و منها المكانية

لكن الوصول الى الحقيقة يحتاج الى وقت طويل و جهد روحي 

فتمييز الوحي الالهي و الرسالة الالهية ليس سهلا و ليس صعبا و ليس في مقدور كل انسان ادراك الرسالة الالهية من دون ايمان حقيقي اي من دون مساعدة الله في تقوية الايمان





			((افرض)) على سبي المثال انك وجدت في الانجيل كلام يخالف المنطق او العقل , فهل ستبقى مؤمنا به ؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الفرضية غير واردة

لكن مع ذلك سأبقى متمسك بايماني المدعم من الانجيل ..... 

و ممكن ان يكون العلم البشري خاطئا او احدى النظريات خاطئة جدا فالعلم اثبت خطا الكثير من النظريات السابقة  !

كنظرية النشوء و الارتقاء 

 لكن الوحي الالهي لا يمكن ان يخطأ *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

عذرا على الانقطاع نظرا لوجود مشاكل في خدمة الانترنت لدي


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

ردي على الحبيب ستفن..............
قال:


> ذهبو للجحيم وهو مكان انتظار وليس عذاب والمسيح بعد الصلب نزل للجحيم وبشرهم فمن كان مومنا من الانبياء بالطبع امن بيه لانه الههم الذى كلمهم بالوحى


لا أدري يا أخي ماهو تصوركم للجحيم اعاذنا الله و اياكم من دخوله , بما هو اسوأ مكان يمكن ان يدخله الانسان و كيف لا يعذب و هو منتظر فيه ؟!؟!؟!
و كيف من الممكن التوفيق من ناحية العدل الالهي في هذا الشيئ ؟!؟!...... اي اين العدل بأن يحشر اناس قبل التجسد في الجحيم و منهم انبياء ايضا و لا يحشرون باقي الناس الذي ولدوا بعد التجسد؟؟؟؟ 
و قال:


> 2- مش فاهم السوال ممكن توضح اكثر


سأطرح السؤال بشكل أخر :طبعا من المقومات الأساسيه للناسوت هو الشخص الانساني بمعنى انه لكل انسان شخص خاص به , فكيف تقولون ان يسوع ناسوت كامل و هو فاقد للشخص الانساني؟؟؟؟
و قال:


> هاتلى انت مثال كده يخالف المنطق
> لا يوجد فى الكتاب ما هو يخالف المنطق لانها كلها احداث وقعت بالفعل


سفر التكوين الإصحاح 3 : 9 نادى الرب آدم وقال له أين أنت
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 6 : 6-7 ندم الله أن خلق الإنسان وقرر أن يمحوه عن وجه الأرض

-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 32 : 30 رأى يعقوب الله وجهاً لوجه
و قال:


> وان فرضا وجدنا فسااؤمن بها لانه وحى من الله


كيف يكون وحيا و فيه تناقض و مخالفه للعقل؟!؟!؟!؟!..... على العموم كنت اتوقع هذه الاجابه.
و قال ايضا :


> بخصوص نار اللاهوت التى ظهرت لموسى النبى كرمز لوجود الله فهى لو نظرت لهالظننت انها محدوده ولكنها ليست بذلك لان الله يتحدث من خلالها فكيف يحدث ذلك ان كانت محدوده؟؟؟


سؤال لو سمحت : هل نار اللاهوت مخلوقه؟؟؟؟
 و دمت بكل صحه و عافيه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

الأخ العزيز ابن الشرق.............
انت قلت:


> هذا منظور دينكم للموضوع .......
> 
> دوما تتكلم عن ادلة عقلية و نقلية ........ فماذا تقصد بالنقلية ؟


 نقليه=منقوله من كتاب الله و سنة رسوله(ص)
و قلت:


> و كما اجابك الاخ الحبيب Steven....
> 
> ان الجميع كانوا يذهبون الى الجحيم او الهاوية كمكان للانتظار على رجاء الفداء الذي تم على الصليب


الجحيم مكان لانتظار ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
و قلت:


> لا يوجد اي تناقض لانك بعد موضوع كامل لم تستطع بيان وجه التناقض حتى من ناحية طريقة تفكيرك
> 
> عقيدة الثالوث الاقدس هي الاساس و لا يوجد اي تناقض ابدا فيها


شيء اكيد انك ستنكر تناقضات هذه العقيده,,,, على العموم سأفتح مواضيع لهذه التناقضات في المستقبل ان شاء الله و ارجو ان تكون من المشتركين.
 و قلت:


> و العقل دون ايمان لن يوصل الى الله


العقل هو الذي يزرع و يرسخ الايمان الصحيح  الحق و العقل الذي لا يؤمن بالله فهذا لا يكون عقلا.
و قلت:


> و هذا ما نراه في كل ما وصله اليه الفلاسفة كالبابليين و الاغريق و الرومان و بعدهم في العصر الحديث كما وضح الاخ Steven بعض الامثلة عن الفلاسفة
> 
> و ها هم الوجوديون الذين اتبعوا طريقة تفكيرهم الخاصة فوصلوا الى طريق مسدود بابه رحب و واسع !


هذه الفلسفات باطله و مخالفه للعقل السليم المؤمن بالله, اما الفلسفه المحقه هي التي تبنى على اساس الايمان الصحيح بالله جل و علا.
و قلت:


> و اقول لك ... انت ايضا في ايمانك تتبع العواطف ! في كثير من الامور


طبعا و هذا شيء مؤكد لأن العاطفه الصحيحه هي من الأشياء التي ترسخ الايمان و تثبته. 
و قلت:


> يسوع المسيح له المجد هو شخص واحد من اتحاد الطبيعتين الالهية و الانسانية
> 
> اتحد الطبيعتان بلا اي اختلاط و و لهذا للسيد المسيح روح بشرية


كيف يكون ناسوت كامل بدون الشخص الانساني الذي هو من اساسيات الناسوت؟؟؟؟؟
 و قلت:


> الفرضية غير واردة
> 
> لكن مع ذلك سأبقى متمسك بايماني المدعم من الانجيل .....


شكرا على اجابتك هذه و كنت اتوقعها.
 و دمت برعاية الرحيم


----------



## ابن الشرق (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الحجيم 

 الهاوية ......  درجات كثيرة قبل الفداء ..... يتدرج من الابرار الذين مع ابراهيم الى الاشرار ..

لكنه بعد الفداء .... اخذ الابرار الى الفردوس الى النعيم الحقيقي الذي اقل بكثر من النعيم بعد القيامة العامة. و بقي الاشرار في الحجيم لينتظروا العقاب الابدي 

لقد رقد كل الابرار في العهد القديم على رجاء الفداء الحقيقي ......




			شيء اكيد انك ستنكر تناقضات هذه العقيده,,,, على العموم سأفتح مواضيع لهذه التناقضات في المستقبل ان شاء الله و ارجو ان تكون من المشتركين.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و انت شيئ اكيد ستحاول انكار اي عقيدة لا تتفق مع ديانتك ... 

و انا ايضا قد فتحت و قد افتح مواضيع استفسارية منكم في قسم الحوار 





			العقل هو الذي يزرع و يرسخ الايمان الصحيح الحق و العقل الذي لا يؤمن بالله فهذا لا يكون عقلا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


العقل السليم هو الذي يصل الى الله ... و لكن عن ايمان تتحدث ؟ 

ايماننا راسخ منذ زمن آدم الى يومنا هذا بالله و بالكتب و الانبياء .... 

و نحن نبني عقولنا على هذا الايمان الرائع 

و ايماننا الحقيقي هو الذي يقود عقولنا و عقولنا تمتحن الارواح ... كما ان الايمان لا يخالف العقل 

و كما قلن لك كثيرين من مختلف الاتجاهات الفكرية ارادوا لكنهم لم يصلوا الى مبتغاهم في اثبات الايمان المسيحي يخالف العقل 




			هذه الفلسفات باطله و مخالفه للعقل السليم المؤمن بالله, اما الفلسفه المحقه هي التي تبنى على اساس الايمان الصحيح بالله جل و علا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اوافقك في هذا الرأي ...... و الايمان الصحيح بالله هو من فوق بالاساس




			كيف يكون ناسوت كامل بدون الشخص الانساني الذي هو من اساسيات الناسوت؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و من قال هذا ؟!!

كل مرة نقر و نعترف بان له نفس بشرية  كاملة*


----------



## fedfed (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الة واحد امين.
من كلمات البابا شنودة الثالث
ان لاهوت السيد المسيح يملا ارجاء المسكونة كلها فعندما اعطى الروح القدس العذراء مريم الناسوت اتحد مع الاهوت و لم و لن يفترق عنة لحظة واحدة او طرفة عين و هذا يرد على سوالك  انة فارقة عندما مات او وهو فى القبر و كيف هذا و ان كان لاهوت المسيح يملا الكون كما سبق و قلنا فالناسوت هو جزء من كل مثل النار فهى تعطى الاضاءة و الحرارة لا يمكن فصل هذا عن ذاك و ان كان فصل عنة وهو ميت فكيف اقام نفسة من الاموات.
ارجو ان تكون فهمت ما هو مقصدى و نحن على صدر رحب من اجابة اسئلتك كلها حتى و ان كان لغرض المعرفة.وشكرا


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> و انت شيئ اكيد ستحاول انكار اي عقيدة لا تتفق مع ديانتك ...


سيكون انكاري بدلائل.....



> و انا ايضا قد فتحت و قد افتح مواضيع استفسارية منكم في قسم الحوار


اهلا بك و باستفساراتك في اي وقت



> العقل السليم هو الذي يصل الى الله ... و لكن عن ايمان تتحدث ؟
> 
> ايماننا راسخ منذ زمن آدم الى يومنا هذا بالله و بالكتب و الانبياء ....
> 
> ...


العقل السليم هو من يبني الايمان الصحيح و ليس الايمان هو من يبني العقل .... الايمان الصحيح هو تصديق قلبي مبني على اسس عقليه و منطقيه سليمه.


> و من قال هذا ؟!!
> 
> كل مرة نقر و نعترف بان له نفس بشرية كاملة


هل النفس البشريه هي الشخص الانساني؟؟؟؟؟
و دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



fedfed قال:


> بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الة واحد امين.
> من كلمات البابا شنودة الثالث
> ان لاهوت السيد المسيح يملا ارجاء المسكونة كلها فعندما اعطى الروح القدس العذراء مريم الناسوت اتحد مع الاهوت و لم و لن يفترق عنة لحظة واحدة او طرفة عين و هذا يرد على سوالك  انة فارقة عندما مات او وهو فى القبر و كيف هذا و ان كان لاهوت المسيح يملا الكون كما سبق و قلنا فالناسوت هو جزء من كل مثل النار فهى تعطى الاضاءة و الحرارة لا يمكن فصل هذا عن ذاك و ان كان فصل عنة وهو ميت فكيف اقام نفسة من الاموات.
> ارجو ان تكون فهمت ما هو مقصدى و نحن على صدر رحب من اجابة اسئلتك كلها حتى و ان كان لغرض المعرفة.وشكرا



شكرا على ايضاحاتك...........
و دمت بخير و سلامه


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> سيكون انكاري بدلائل.....



نحن *منتظرين الشبهات لكي نرد عليها بالنعمة و العقل  




			اهلا بك و باستفساراتك في اي وقت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لقد فتحت موضوعين في قسم الحوار الاسلامي و كنت متنمنيا لو دخلتَ و ابديت اراءك و انا انتظر مداخلاتك في الموضوعين 





			العقل السليم هو من يبني الايمان الصحيح و ليس الايمان هو من يبني العقل .... الايمان الصحيح هو تصديق قلبي مبني على اسس عقليه و منطقيه سليمه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله لا يترك نفسه بدون شاهد ..... 

و الوثنيين الذين عبدوا الالهة المزيفة تجاهلوا و جحدوا على الله الواحد الذي خلقهم 

الايمان مبني على الاسس الالهية لا الانسانية 

و الايمان المبني على كتب الوحي الالهي المقدس .... الذي لا يتعارض مع العقل

لكن (بعض) العقول قد وضعت لها قالبا لا تريد ان تفكر خارجه ! 

العقل البشري الذي اعطاه الله لنا منفتح وعلى الكل و يطلب الله و يطلب الحقيقة ليس عقل جامد لا يفكر الا وفق ما قد تربى عليه

لان الكثيرين لم يستطيعوا تقبل الحقيقة في القرون الاولى للمسيحية لانهم قد بنوا عقولهم على الحكمة العالمية التي اساءوا استخدامها و جحدوا الله 





			هل النفس البشريه هي الشخص الانساني؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كنت اقصد ان له نفس بشرية و اعني ان له روح انسانية كاملة *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> نحن منتظرين الشبهات لكي نرد عليها بالنعمة و العقل


بينتها سابقا ..... و أخرها نار اللاهوت .


> الله لا يترك نفسه بدون شاهد .....
> 
> و الوثنيين الذين عبدوا الالهة المزيفة تجاهلوا و جحدوا على الله الواحد الذي خلقهم
> 
> ...


سفر التكوين الإصحاح 2 : 3 تعب الرب فاستراح في اليوم السابع
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 3 : 9 نادى الرب آدم وقال له أين أنت
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 6 : 6-7 ندم الله أن خلق الإنسان وقرر أن يمحوه عن وجه الأرض

-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 32 : 30 رأى يعقوب الله وجهاً لوجه     و الخ.....
لا يتعارض مع العقل ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟


> لكن (بعض) العقول قد وضعت لها قالبا لا تريد ان تفكر خارجه !


اعوذ بالله من كل عقل يطيع الشيطان و يعصي الرحمان.


> العقل البشري الذي اعطاه الله لنا منفتح وعلى الكل و يطلب الله و يطلب الحقيقة ليس عقل جامد لا يفكر الا وفق ما قد تربى عليه
> 
> لان الكثيرين لم يستطيعوا تقبل الحقيقة في القرون الاولى للمسيحية لانهم قد بنوا عقولهم على الحكمة العالمية التي اساءوا استخدامها و جحدوا الله


اشهد بفضل الله بأنه لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن و لا يوجد و لن يكن له سبحانه كفوا أحد.
و اعاذنا الله و اياكم من الوصول الى كل ما هو شر سواء بلدنيا او بلأخره.


> كنت اقصد ان له نفس بشرية و اعني ان له روح انسانية كاملة


هل له شخص انساني حتى يصبح انسان كامل؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
و دمتم بخير و صحه و سلامه


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*



> بينتها سابقا ..... و أخرها نار اللاهوت .



*

ان الله تراءى لموسى مثل النار و الله قادر على كل شيئ  و النار التي رآها موسى لم تحرق الشجرة... 

اي ان موسى النبي رآى الله مثل النار التي لم تحرق العليقة .......

هل وصلت الفكرة؟ 




			سفر التكوين الإصحاح 2 : 3 تعب الرب فاستراح في اليوم السابع
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 3 : 9 نادى الرب آدم وقال له أين أنت
سفر التكوين الإصحاح 6 : 6-7 ندم الله أن خلق الإنسان وقرر أن يمحوه عن وجه الأرض

-سفر التكوين الإصحاح 32 : 30 رأى يعقوب الله وجهاً لوجه و الخ.....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


افتح موضوع جديد لمناقشة شبهة شبهتين بالتدريج ........ و بلا نسخ لصق من المنتديات الاخرى و سنجيبك على كل  ما لا تفهمه ....... بالاضافة ان هذه الشبهات و ردودها موجودة في الموقع !  




			اشهد بفضل الله بأنه لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن و لا يوجد و لن يكن له سبحانه كفوا أحد.
و اعاذنا الله و اياكم من الوصول الى كل ما هو شر سواء بلدنيا او بلأخره.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ونحن نؤمن ان الله ليس له اي مكافئ ...... 

و انا ما كنت اقصده عن العقل و التفكير ... لم يكن المقصود هو التفكر في الشر 

لكن المقصود في غلق العقل في الحوار الفكري الديني 

في الحوار ...... يجب على الجميع فتح الفكر و اتاحة المجال لله العزيز لينير افكارنا 




			هل له شخص انساني حتى يصبح انسان كامل؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم لديه شخص كامل 

له طبيعة الهية تامة 

و طبيعة انسانية تامة (روح و جسد)

فهل تقصد بالشخص الانسان ككل ؟؟ *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

اهلا بك.......



> ان الله تراءى لموسى مثل النار و الله قادر على كل شيئ و النار التي رآها موسى لم تحرق الشجرة...
> 
> اي ان موسى النبي رآى الله مثل النار التي لم تحرق العليقة .......
> 
> هل وصلت الفكرة؟


سؤال واحد يوصل لي الفكره بشكل كامل : هل نار اللاهوت مخلوقه؟؟؟؟



> افتح موضوع جديد لمناقشة شبهة شبهتين بالتدريج ........ و بلا نسخ لصق من المنتديات الاخرى و سنجيبك على كل ما لا تفهمه ....... بالاضافة ان هذه الشبهات و ردودها موجودة في الموقع !


اولا: انا لم انسخ الصق من اي منتدى
ثانيا: هذا هو المنتدى الوحيد الذي انا مسجل به و الله تعالى يشهد عى ما أقول
ثالثا: رجائا يا عزيزي ابن الشرق لا تتهمني بشيئ لا تعرفه و انت بصراحه واحد من افضل من قرأت ردودهم من الأخوه النصارى


> نعم لديه شخص كامل
> 
> له طبيعة الهية تامة
> 
> ...


اقصد ان لكل انسان شخص خاص به و لا يكون انسانا بدون هذا الشخص الانساني .
و على هذا الاساس ان كان يسوع اله كامل و انسان كامل فيجب ان يكون له شخصين , شخص اللاهوت و شخص الناسوت ....... شكرا على الردود
و دمت سالم


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لاهوت ولا ناسوت*

*اهلا مرة ثانية يا اخي عاشق الحق .... 




			سؤال واحد يوصل لي الفكره بشكل كامل : هل نار اللاهوت مخلوقه؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندما الله يترائى بشكل نار لموسى النبي و العلامة على انها الهية انها لم تحرق الشجرة

الله اتخذ شكل النار حين حل في هذه العليقة ...... 

لا ادري . .... هل وصلت الفكرة ؟




			اولا: انا لم انسخ الصق من اي منتدى
ثانيا: هذا هو المنتدى الوحيد الذي انا مسجل به و الله تعالى يشهد عى ما أقول
ثالثا: رجائا يا عزيزي ابن الشرق لا تتهمني بشيئ لا تعرفه و انت بصراحه واحد من افضل من قرأت ردودهم من الأخوه النصارى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عذرا اخي .. 

انا ما اقصده و اتمناه ممن يناقشني بكون قد قرأ النص بالكامل و حين لا يفهم او عندما يجد صعوبة في فهم النصوص يسأل عن النص و يناقش حينذاك يكون لديه فكرة عامة على المقصود في النص 

لاننا لا نتجادل بل نتحاور بشكل حضاري 

لان لا يمكن نقد نص من خلال جملة واحدة ....
 هذا ما تعلمناه في المدارس 

و عذرا ان كنت قد اتهمتك باللصق 

اتمنى منك كأخ ان تقرا النص او الاصحاح بالكامل و افتح الموضوع و نرد بكل سرور ..... 

و شكرا على اطرائك كما اننا كلنا نرد بكل سرور 





			و على هذا الاساس ان كان يسوع اله كامل و انسان كامل فيجب ان يكون له شخصين , شخص اللاهوت و شخص الناسوت .......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالاتحاد الكامل للطبيعتين الالهية و الانسانية بلا امتزاج او بلبلة او اختلاط ...... ينتج عنه شخص واحد الا و هو يسوع المسيح له المجد 

نعم له طبيعتين قبل الاتحاد .... *


----------

